#ubuntu-release 2011-01-17
<charlie-tca> anybody kicked the servers lately, no desktop images since January 12
<cjwatson> you should have been getting failure mails
<cjwatson> no point kicking servers when the distro's broken
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/natty/xubuntu/latest/livecd-20110117-i386.out
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu too
<cjwatson> yes
<charlie-tca> Okay
<cjwatson> I thought you might find a Xubuntu link more useful, that's al
<cjwatson> l
<charlie-tca> I knew xubuntu was broke for the libwebkitgtk upgrade
<charlie-tca> thank you, cjwatson
<cjwatson> Ubuntu has that plus libindicator breakage
<charlie-tca> Thanks, back to waiting patiently, then
<cjwatson> (why on earth does libindicator2 Breaks: libindicator1?)
<highvoltage> hmm, I thought I tested an edubuntu daily build this morning
<highvoltage> (maybe it was just an old livefs or something inside or I didn't check the date as properly as I thought I had)
<highvoltage> or perhaps it's just unaffected
<charlie-tca> daily-live is broken, daily have been coming out
<cjwatson> looks like it stands a chance of being better tomorrow
<cjwatson> alternate builds may have been being produced, but if the corresponding desktop build failed then chances are they'll fail to install, FWIW
<cjwatson> so largely of interest to installer hackers
<highvoltage> ah right, installation failed. the I wrongly assumed that charlie-tca meant that the build failed
<charlie-tca> sorry. cjwatson said it the right way
<cjwatson> he did - the livefs build failed
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-18
<ara> skaet, ping
<skaet> ara, pong
<ara> skaet, hey!
<skaet> :)
<ara> skaet, I have a couple of questions related to the 10.04.2 activity
<skaet> ?
<ara> skaet, are you going to send the notes from the meeting on Friday at some point (the one with all the dates)
<skaet> ara, yup its on my todo list for today.
<ara> skaet, OK, cool, so we agreed that we are going to try to have the candidate image for 10.04.2 on the 28th
<skaet> that matches my memory,  pitti ^^?
 * skaet hmm,  doesn't see pitti on channel.
<ara> skaet, yes, I think that was it
<ara> skaet, another question :)
<ara> skaet, as you know, the full cert is very time consuming, so, the automated testing on the really final image on the week of the 14th... is that really needed?
<ara> I mean, we can try to do it if something changed that may affect HW, but that is very unlikely
<ara> if only app things changed, that should be covered by QA and the ISO testing
<ara> what are you expecting from that run'
<ara> ?
<ara> I mean, if
<ara> I mean, we can run it, but if it is not going to catch any bugs, I don't see the point
<skaet> I think we can reassess the week before, and look at what's changed and see if it is needed to do the automated tests again.
<ara> skaet, sounds good
<skaet> If nothing of substance has changed, there is not much point.   However, until we know what happens over next couple of weeks,  seems prudent to reserve the capability.
<ara> skaet, it sounds like a plan. I mean, if no HW specific stuff has changed, there's no point in running the automated tests against all of our systems
<ara> skaet, thanks for clarifying
<skaet> ara, thanks for asking.  :)
 * cjwatson builds a lucid DVD so that he has something to work with to test the business of installing an LTS backport kernel
<cjwatson> gives me something to do while tediously rebasing 60-odd branches across an svn->git migration :-/
<Laney> d-i?
<ara> skaet, we can put a topic in the release meeting of the 11th Feb about whether the automated testing is needed or not, based on what has changed
<skaet> ara, sure.  please remind me a little closer to the time if you don't see it on the actual agenda.
<ara> skaet, will do
<cjwatson> Laney: yeah
<Laney> fun :-)
<cjwatson> so far, I've completed a grand total of two
<Laney> not quite as romantic as joeyh's blog post made it out, eh?
<cjwatson> Laney: heh, it's more straightforward to do a single svn->git conversion than it is to rebase a set of long-lived branches on top of the results of that conversion, in general :)
<cjwatson> 'bzr rebase-foreign' does most of it but I've had to hack it about a fair bit
<ScottK> ara: Kernel is updated, so hardware specific stuff will have changed.
<ara> ScottK, sorry?
<ScottK> ara: You had a discussion with skaet a bit ago about if hardware specific things had changed for 10.04.2.  Given the kernel changes since release, I think it's a given that hardware specific changes have been made.
<cjwatson> I think they meant changed between the cert run on the 28th Jan or so, and the week of the 14th Feb
<ara> ScottK, we are talking about other stuff
<ScottK> ara: Oh.  OK.  Nevermind me then.
<cjwatson> rather than changed between 10.04.1 and 10.04.2
<ara> :)
<ScottK> cjwatson: Thanks.
<ara> ScottK, no problem
<ara> cjwatson, thanks
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-19
<jdstrand> I'm going to poke at NEW now
 * jdstrand is done poking at NEW for now
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-20
<cjwatson> Riddell: please can you not commit code directly to antimony:/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com?  all commits to that branch should go to antimony:/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/bzr/private/cdimage and be pulled from there
<cjwatson> ideally, they should be done from your local system rather than committed on antimony, so that they're properly identified as being done by a real person
<cjwatson> I've fixed it up now
<bdmurray> why is jaunty showing up at http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/madison.cgi?package=loggerhead&a=&c=&s= ?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: will fix shortly
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> slangasek: would you mind reviewing the util-linux SRU in the lucid-proposed queue?  I sponsored it so shouldn't really process it
<cjwatson> slangasek: I know it still needs maverick/natty work - I'll commit to making sure that happens, it's just that Surbhi's EODed by now
<slangasek> cjwatson: sure, will have a look
<cjwatson> bdmurray: done
<cjwatson> slangasek: thanks
<cjwatson> slangasek: I can has base-files/lucid-proposed approval too?
<cjwatson> skaet: how does http://paste.ubuntu.com/556299/ look?
 * skaet looking
<skaet> cjwatson,  looks good.  :)
<skaet> thanks!
<slangasek> cjwatson: accepted
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> right, freeze mail away
<cjwatson> cdimage is now set to build images labelled 10.04.2, and will do so out of cron starting tomorrow
<cjwatson> (from -proposed for now)
<cjwatson> that's steps 2 to 6 of "Release minus 1 month" in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PointReleaseProcess done
<cjwatson> though only just notified Evan and understandably haven't heard back yet
#ubuntu-release 2011-01-21
<micahg> hi, I wanted to ask about bug 705734 regarding the lucid proposed freeze
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705734 in xubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu-docs for lucid are out-dated (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705734
<cjwatson> docs are easy to validate, go ahead with that one
<micahg> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> (haven't looked at the patch though, but in principle)
<micahg> cjwatson: does it have to be today or is by Monday ok?
<cjwatson> it would really help to have it today
<cjwatson> I suppose Monday would be just about doable
<micahg> cjwatson: ok, will endeavour for today
<seb128> cjwatson, what about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/697112?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 697112 in gdm (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 1 other project) "Backport fix for broken XDMCP login to Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 186)" [Low,Triaged]
<seb128> cjwatson, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/61826337/xdmcpfill_length.debdiff
<cjwatson> can that wait for 10.04.3?
<cjwatson> I'm drawing lines based on validation effort that's likely required
<cjwatson> would rather only make exceptions for things that are (a) trivial or (b) emergencies
<seb128> cjwatson, yes, it's fine with me, I was just checking because I'm not sure how much we care about xdmcp and the fix seemed easy
<cjwatson> right, just need to stop somewhere or the QA team are going to burst
<cjwatson> it's fine for lucid in general
<micahg> cjwatson: can I quote you in the bug for the ACK and trivial validation
<marjo> cjwatson: appreciate your discipline and thoughtfulness
<seb128> cjwatson, ok, thanks
<cjwatson> micahg: yes
<micahg> cjwatson: thanks
<micahg> now I just need codehosting up to be able to look at it :)
<cjwatson> marjo: one heads-up though, Clint and James would like to insert at least a partial fix for bug 672177, since the longer we leave that the more general risk there is of filesystem corruption
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 672177 in upstart (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "libc6 upgrade causes umount to fail on shutdown because init cannot be restarted (affects: 16) (heat: 90)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672177
<cjwatson> marjo: I've asked them to get it uploaded today
<marjo> cjwatson: +1 (risk of filesystem corruption)
<seb128> cjwatson, can we queue lucid sru updates during the freeze or do you prefer to keep the queue clean?
<cjwatson> I don't mind queueing them
<seb128> cjwatson, ok thanks
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-16
<pitti> Laney: done
<Laney> thanks
<jibel> precise-server-amd64 virtualhost and dnsserver automated tests failures are false positives.
<jibel> There was a problem with the jenkins node theses tests were running on. I stopped them and moved them to another node.
<Adri2000> hi
<Adri2000> I'd like to have some opinions on whether it's a good idea to sync opencv 2.3 from debian into precise now, given that it requires a rebuild of the packages that depend on it
<Adri2000> debian bug about the transition: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=634797; state of the transition in debian: http://release.debian.org/transitions/html/opencv.html
<ubot4`> Debian bug 634797 in release.debian.org "opencv 2.3 transition" [Normal,Open]
<tumbleweed> there look like there are still a few blocking bugs on that
<Adri2000> 3 or 4 yes, but they have rather recent activity. I think they're likely to get quickly fixed in debian, and we can probably handle some of them
<tumbleweed> Adri2000: if it's something you'd like to see happen, I suggest trying it locally / in a PPA, so we can see how painful it'll be
<tumbleweed> feature freeze is around the corner, but there is probably time to get this in if it's relatively straight forward
<Adri2000> ok
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-17
<Riddell> I'm doing archive admin today which is the first time since I got concussion, I should be fine but if you notice any mistakes it might well be my fault
<infinity> Riddell: That's quite a disclaimer.
<Riddell> infinity: better have people feel sorry for me than people get grumpy at me for mistakes :)
<infinity> Riddell: Why can't it be both?
<infinity> Riddell: Or, I can get grumpy that I have to feel sorry for you instead of being grumpy with you!
<Riddell> gosh an emotional minefield
<infinity> ;)
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-19
<mdeslaur> looks like http://status.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/kernel-bugs/reports/rls-p-tracking-bugs.html is borked again
<slangasek> mdeslaur: bjf maintains that page; could you let him know?
<slangasek> (though I'm not sure it's been fixed yet since I talked to him about it yesterday)
#ubuntu-release 2012-01-20
<mdeslaur> slangasek: thanks, I'll let him know
<SpamapS> Can things in lucid-proposed still make it in to 10.04.4 ?
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-14
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, to be clear on the d-i versus omap4 kernels thing, the ABI referenced in that upload *does* exist in -proposed, but it's currently buggy, so waiting on today's PPA upload to land would be good before we accept it (but please do review).
<Daviey> ugh, we don't get a useful c-m anymore due to using -proposed?
<tseliot> cjwatson: can you promote these sources from NEW and move them to main (in raring), please? nvidia-settings-304 nvidia-settings-304-updates nvidia-settings-310 nvidia-settings-310-updates
<cjwatson> Daviey: It's on Ursinha's to-do list
<Ursinha> hello Daviey :) yes, it is
<cjwatson> tseliot: Looking
<cjwatson> tseliot: What's going to deal with installing all these differently-versioned tools packages?
<tseliot> cjwatson: there are packages which recommend them: e.g. nvidia-310 recommends nvidia-settings-310
<cjwatson> What's going to deal with installing those? :-)
<cjwatson> I guess I don't care that much; it just seems like a step backwards to have to have multiple different versions of userspace tools, rather than a single master thing that can configure any of the possibilities
<tseliot> cjwatson: the main problem is that drivers can break the interface nvidia-settings deals with
<cjwatson> Ah.  Sucky
<cjwatson> Well, not my problem I guess
<tseliot> :)
<cjwatson> Accepted - they'll probably fall back into multiverse or something after moving out of -proposed and have to be fixed up due to that known bug, so remind me if I forget
<tseliot> cjwatson: ok, I will, thanks
<Daviey> Ursinha: Great :)
<cjwatson> Hmm.  Looking at oversizedness.  Would it make sense to switch ubuntu-desktop in precise-proposed to Recommends: linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal rather than linux-headers-generic [amd64], linux-headers-generic-pae [i386]?
<cjwatson> It would have the effect of installing linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal for upgraders, but would (I think) drop linux-headers-generic{,-pae} and dependencies off images.
<tseliot> cjwatson: can you please reject the following sources from precise-proposed (I need to commit one more change)?: fglrx-installer-experimental-9 (2:9.010-0ubuntu0.3 and 2:9.010-0ubuntu0.4), fglrx-installer-updates (2:9.000-0ubuntu0.3 and 2:9.000-0ubuntu0.4), nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental-310 (310.14-0ubuntu0.3)
<cjwatson> tseliot: Done
<tseliot> cjwatson: thanks again
<cjwatson> doko: Is that ready yet?  Neil's latest blog post suggested that he was part-way through a refactor that would make it all a lot saner
<doko> well, I was hoping to use it for the cross build just for perl for now
<doko> but I can use a local copy too
<cjwatson> It just seems to me that we could easily end up doing chunks of work several times.
<cjwatson> But whatever ...
<doko> so feel free to reject it
<doko> however he seems to build his own arm64 toolchain first
<cjwatson> meh, you can have it, I'm not that worried :)
<cjwatson> Hmm, not clear that the new livecd-rootfs is doing a stellar job of resolving things properly
<cjwatson> cmap-adobe-japan1 shouldn't be here
<cjwatson> Hmm, I think that Recommends: cmap-adobe-japan2 is insufficient to resolve an alternative Depends
<cjwatson> When using only metapackages, anyway
<cjwatson> And I'm not sure it's possible to get rid of notification-daemon again without SRUing some other things to add notify-osd as a preferred alternative
<cjwatson> Tasks definitely have their advantages
<infinity> cjwatson: In raring, I dropped linux-headers recommends entirely from the desktop metapackage, since they're pulled in by installing linux-$(flavour) anyway.
<infinity> cjwatson: Not sure if you feel we can get away with that in precise, but if the installer DTRT, I don't see why not.
<ogra_> is that true for arm as well ?
<infinity> ogra_: Yes.  It fixed the silly situation where the nexus7 images had omap4 headers. :P
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, not only nexus7 ... the omap4 ones were seeded in -desktop iirc
<infinity> Exactly.
<infinity> That was just an example.  ac100 had the same problem.
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> oh, even on chromebook !
<ogra_> update-manager just removed the omap4 headers with this upgrade
<cjwatson> Moving cmap-adobe-japan2 to ubuntu-desktop's Depends causes cmap-adobe-japan1 not to be installed.  OTOH moving libqt4-sql-sqlite similarly makes no difference to libqt4-sql-mysql.
<cjwatson> Sigh.
<infinity> cjwatson: I'm working with apw right now to fix the linux-generic deps.  Do we really need to switch the -desktop recommends, rather than just dropping it?
<infinity> cjwatson: (It'll bring in the wrong headers on upgrade for people still using the 3.2.0 kernel, will it not?)
<apw> infinity, ack, am going to do the 4 you mentioned for me
<infinity> apw: My hero. :)
<infinity> ARGH, WHY DHCLIENT, WHY?!
 * infinity changes his IP on his PPC machine to static, so dhclient stops complaining about it being 1930.
<infinity> Oh, or maybe I can use the fixrtc hack.
<infinity> # It will probably fail, but we won't have made the situation any worse.
<infinity> ^-- Best comment I've read all week.
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-15
<xnox> doko: partially reverted devscripts upload (re-introduced python2 public module) to unbreak ubuntu-dev-tools (e.g. update-maintainer & pull-lp|debian-source)
<xnox> bug 1099091
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1099091 in devscripts (Ubuntu) "pull-debian-source crashed with ImportError in __main__: No module named devscripts.logger" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1099091
<infinity> xnox: I think that's pretty much exactly what doko had planned to do, except for the python:Depends (he was planning to leave that undeclared)
<superm1> cjwatson: i was just taking a look to see the 12.04.2 candidate images for mythbuntu and noticed that i386 is erroring out during the cdimage generation.  it's at least effecting mythbuntu and kubuntu it looks like, but xubuntu is working
<infinity> Were mythbuntu and kubuntu going to be doing point releases?
<superm1> Yeah
<superm1> well mythbuntu yes, i'm not sure if kubuntu was
<superm1> mythbuntu isn't doing the interim ubuntu releases from LTS to LTS, so to keep up with new HWE we're doing point releases
<ScottK> infinity: Yes.
<ScottK> Kubuntu has always done them before.
<infinity> Kay.  Well, we'll make sure they build. :P
<micahg> infinity: xubuntu should be participating in 12.04.2 as well
<superm1> infinity: what's the magic that pulls in the quantal xorg and kernel stack into the images?  it didn't seem to be through seeds.
<micahg> superm1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/livecd-rootfs/2.65.7
<superm1> ah gotcha.  so that will need to rev again for all the other flavors doing the same thing
<infinity> cjwatson: Kernels in precise-proposed should be in a reasonably stable state, by the way.
<infinity> cjwatson: (Sorry, would have released them earlier, but got sidetracked most of the day with the new PPC buildd)
<xnox> infinity: well it took me ~ same time to upload the fix as it would have to fetch the old deb and downgrade =)
<infinity> xnox: Works for me.  I try to avoid python packaging if I can help it, so I was leaving it to someone else. :P
<xnox> discrimination =)
<psivaa> cjwatson: xnox: the raring desktop images failed to build, unity appear to have unmet dependencies, is there a bug open for that yet?
<infinity> psivaa: Oh, it's probbaly just a component mismatch.
<infinity> psivaa: Fixed.
<xnox> psivaa: well, it's visible here: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/raring_probs.html as well.
<xnox> so no need for a bug report.
<xnox> infinity: thanks.
<cjwatson> superm1: Do you intend to use the quantal xorg and kernel stacks, then?
<psivaa> infinity: xnox: ok thanks
<xnox> I don't seem to be getting emails when sponsoring into "raring" (auto-override  -> raring-proposed).
<infinity> cjwatson: Care to give a quick nod to the linux-meta-ac100 uploads in precise/quantal for me?  They match changes made in all the other metas in the current SRU rounds and in Q/R.
<infinity> cjwatson: (The quantal version is intentionally higher than the raring one, I intend to copy it over once it's through the process, since the ac100 kernerls are identical in Q/R)
<smartboyhw> ASWRYIO[\
<cjwatson> infinity: done
<cjwatson> infinity: precise kernels are all built ready for d-i acceptage now, right?
<cjwatson> oh, you said yes above
<superm1> cjwatson: yes that was the plan.  we'd be doing our point releases with the updated stacks
<superm1> so that people with newer hardware still had the ability to install our point releases too
<cjwatson> infinity: uploading a new ubuntu-meta with the linux-headers recommendations removed entirely
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, hrm.  While you were fixing the linux-headers/desktop-recommends business, doing the other arches might have been nice too. :)
<cjwatson> infinity: The others didn't have such deps
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/ubuntu/ubuntu-meta/precise/ubuntu-meta-1.267.1>$ grep linux-headers *
<infinity> Oh, indeed, armel used to, but that got fixed.
<cjwatson> <cjwatson@sarantium ~/src/ubuntu/ubuntu-meta/precise/ubuntu-meta-1.267.1>$
<infinity> Nevermind, then. :P
<infinity> cjwatson: And for livecd-rootfs, mythbuntu seems to be missing xserver-xorg-lts-quantal?
<infinity> cjwatson: Or did they just want the kernel, but not X?
<cjwatson> Whoops
<bdmurray> is it just me or does the cups upload in the quantal proposed queue seem heavy handed?
<cjwatson> infinity: uploaded an improved version
<infinity> bdmurray: Ugh.  Yes.
<infinity> bdmurray: "daemons get auto-respawned" is no reason to ignore crashing software.
<bdmurray> infinity: right, exactly
<infinity> Oh, that reminds me, I should reject doko's eglibc in the queue before someone else accepts it.
<infinity> (I plan to replace it with something with a few more fixes, not reject it outright)
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm also not sure what he means by "due to the temporarily introduced ..."
<infinity> bdmurray: That seems to imply an SRU that he plans to back out? :P
<micahg> cjwatson: can I be added for notifications for the precise xubuntu ISOs as well?
<superm1> thanks cjwatson
<bdmurray> perhaps update-manager in quantal could be fast tracked - it fixes bug 1097907
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1097907 in update-manager (Ubuntu Quantal) "Cannot upgrade from quantal (12.10) to raring (13.04)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1097907
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-16
<popey> hullo! bug 1100110
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1100110 in xorg (Ubuntu) "can't upgrade xorg package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100110
<popey> i cant upgrade my xorg package in precise proposed
<slangasek> popey: 1:7.6+12ubuntu1.12 doesn't appear to be an official version of the xserver-xorg package.  Isn't the problem that you have packages installed from an unofficial source?
<popey> hmm.
<popey> wonder where that came from
 * popey rummages, thanks slangasek 
<slangasek> beats me :)
<slangasek> y/w
<Mirv> precise queue's jockey (pre-requisite), nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates, nvidia-graphics-drivers-experimental, fglrx-installer-experimental-9 and fglrx-installer-updates would be nice to have so that we can test the LTS-Q stack as a whole also for the proprietary drivers
<Mirv> now that the packages are finally in shape AFAIK
<Mirv> (and I think bcmwl is also relevant although not a graphics driver - includes support for >3.4 kernels)
<psivaa> cjwatson: infinity: I've had to report bug 1100213 for the precise d-i alternate and server installation failures this morning.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1100213 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Precise d-i installations fail with "/cdrom/dists/precise/main/debian-installer/binary-amd64/Packages does not exist" error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100213
<cjwatson> ack
<cjwatson> though you misidentified the error message :)
<psivaa> cjwatson: ohh again? :), syncing the image in progress slowly, so could not directly see what the issue was. took the error message from the logs
<cjwatson> The correct error was in a slightly different place in the logs
<cjwatson> it's just a kernel mismatch
<cjwatson> i.e. muggins forgot to update the seeds
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, yeah, I was going to update the seeds when d-i was accepted.
<cjwatson> I'll do it now
<infinity> Which kinda happened, and then I forgot. :P
<infinity> Thanks.
<psivaa> thanks you, can i assume that all the impacted images would be re-spun?
<cjwatson> I'll do ubuntu alt/server, anything else can be tomorrow's cron job
<psivaa> ok thanks
<Laney> Are the usb-* seeds still used for anything?
<Laney> AFAICT they hold some stuff in main
<xnox> Laney: there is also a funny dev seed that I want to kill.
<tseliot> cjwatson: would it be possible to have bcmwl approved (the SRU for precise) by the end of this week? This would really be helpful for hwe
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- could you do that?
<Laney> xnox: yeah don't know about that one
<Laney> also not sure if usb is holding stuff in main that we actually want there
<scott-work> is this the appropriate place or -devel to mention that 386 image are not available for ubuntu studio precise ?
<Riddell> in the ubuntu studio channel?
<psivaa> out of curiosity, was there a bug involved in causing the precise desktop images to have been re-spun (i.e. 20130116.1)?
<cjwatson> psivaa: New livecd-rootfs to try to fix size issues
<psivaa> cjwatson: ahh ok, thanks
<cjwatson> Hopefully, anyway, I haven't checked yet :)
<psivaa> .OVERSIZED marks are still present in cdimage.u.c though
<cjwatson> psivaa: Yeah, I wasn't expecting to get everything
<cjwatson> It's death-by-a-thousand-cuts rather than a single problem
<psivaa> cjwatson: ok :)
<ogra_> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-19474239
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> stop caring, its healthy :)
<cjwatson> We've stopped caring for *later* releases ;-)
<slangasek> infinity, cjwatson: any idea on the current precise zh_CN build failures?  I'm not sure why it's complaining about xserver-xorg-lts-quantal; it's true that this is only in -proposed so wouldn't be in the sources.list when rebuilding, but shouldn't it already be in the image?
<cjwatson> I was thinking about ignoring it until we decide we can blat xorg into -updates - I suspect ubuntu-defaults-image isn't very good at handling -proposed
<Riddell> anyone remember rejecting ksnakeduel and kmahjongg?
<Riddell> the new transitional binaries were rejected but I got nobody telling me why
<scott-work> Riddell: it is the developers from the ubuntustudio-devel channel than are asking about the images that are not being created
<Riddell> scott-work: have they looked at the logs?
<slangasek> it's being discussed on ubuntu-release@
<scott-work> Riddell: to be honest, i had forgotten where the logs were at. i have them now. thank you for reminding me.
<scott-work> slangasek: i see the email now. it was in an unexpected folder because of who is was addressed.
<scott-work> thank you both
<cjwatson> SpamapS: ^-
<cjwatson> was bitten by me forgetting to rm .upload when re-uploading with infinity's correction to the default/grub.d bits
<SpamapS> cjwatson: thats what you get for using dput ;)
<SpamapS> cjwatson: will review shortly, thanks
<cjwatson> pretty sure dupload had similar behaviour, only worse (it used to produce partial reuploads if you'd interrupted a previous one, which was not too terrible with Debian's upload queue but pathologically bad with Ubuntu's)
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-17
<psivaa> hello, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ still has yesterday's images and 20130117 images are not under the 'current'tab. Is there any known reasons?
<Laney> psivaa: They sure look like today's images to me
<Laney> what's the current tab?
<psivaa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Laney> raring-desktop-i386.iso              17-Jan-2013 08:52
<psivaa> ha all of a sudden, thanks anyway
<cjwatson> You seem to regularly check at just about the time when new builds are typically syncing
<cjwatson> I suspect you'd save yourself some heartache if you just checked a bit later :)
<psivaa> ok, ill remember that. Is there a specific time daily when i could be sure that the images would be there for use? from the right location?
<cjwatson> Not really, just a bit later than what you've been trying
<infinity> psivaa: Hard to guarantee a specific time when build lengths vary.
<infinity> psivaa: Unless you want us to build them a few hours earlier and artificially delay publishing them. :P
<psivaa> infinity: i agree that the time varies and for the same reason i can't sit and wait for ever. But ill wait some more time from now :)
<infinity> psivaa: Sadly, there's no time to build/publish all images that would be ideal for everyone.  If we could work out such magic, we would. :)
<psivaa> infinity: i understand
<smartboyhw> Any release team members here???
<cjwatson> better to ask what you want ...
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, sorry for not asking:P
<smartboyhw> If you guys saw the email on the ubuntu-release mailing list, I found that there isn't any x86 live images for Ubuntu Studio 12.04.2
<cjwatson> I think I just fixed that
<smartboyhw> cjohnston, when do you mean "just"? (since I just didn't see a new build having it)
<smartboyhw> Sorry wrong ping
 * smartboyhw hates tab failure
<cjwatson> just now
<cjwatson> like a few minutes ago
<cjwatson> I didn't kick off any new builds - cron can do that
<smartboyhw> Oh:D
<smartboyhw> Thanks cjwatson :D
<cjwatson> you should get one later today
<smartboyhw> Thanks
<mdeslaur> ScottK: any idea why bind9 is stuck in raring-proposed?
<ScottK> mdeslaur: libnss-lwres would become uninstallable.
<ScottK> (apparently)
<mdeslaur> ScottK: ah, are you going to upload a rebuild?
<ScottK> Let me look into it.
<ScottK> I'd forgotten it didn't migrate.
<mdeslaur> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> mdeslaur: Done.
<mdeslaur> ScottK: thanks!
<ScottK> Thanks for reminding me.
<plars> infinity, balloons: we are still planning to start the release candidate/qa process for 12.04.2 next week correct?
<Riddell> anyone able to review qaccessibilityclient in New?  it's needed for new KDE due today
<infinity> plars: Ish.  Though we'll have two extra weeks to play with there, so I suspect a few more fixes may slip in.
<bjf> infinity, the kernel in -proposed/-updates today is the 12.04.2 kernel
<infinity> bjf: That was my hope, yes.
<bjf> infinity, we are going to skip the next kernel SRU cadence cycle
<infinity> bjf: Kay, that should let things settle nicely.
<infinity> bjf: Though, with the .2 release delay, you may be skipping two cycles.
<infinity> bjf: Or, I guess, once we stop building against -proposed, we can let a new kernel into -proposed and just make sure not to promote it.
<bjf> infinity, i think my next kernels my sit in my ppa for a bit
<bjf> infinity, but we can work with whatever comes
<infinity> bjf: *nod*... We'll figure it out.
<infinity> bjf: Given that I do 99% of the kernel SRU processing, you know who to talk to when we need to coordinate this. :)
<bjf> infinity, yup
<infinity> bjf: Oh hey, and everything got marked for promotion earlier today.  Shiny.
<infinity> Well, everything except lowlatency.  Those slackers.
<infinity> apw: Are your studio minions doing some smoketesting on lowlatency?
<apw> infinity, i have not heard specifics, will ask
<infinity> apw: Kay.  Honestly, I just want 'em to boot them and make sure their hardware doesn't set on fire, since they should otherwise be able to piggyback on master's verification testing.
<apw> i concur indeed, and if i was at home i would do it myself nwo
<ogra_> go home then, quick !
<infinity> Hah.
 * apw will go the pub, that is home, right?
<infinity> Sounds like a good home to me.
 * ogra_ doubts thats a good place to test low latency 
 * infinity sets about releasing all the other kernels.
<infinity> Oh, I guess I should verify all the meta and dkms bits first.
<bjf> infinity, maybe we should extend shank-bot that when it's run by you it does all the release stuff for the various packages
<infinity> Bah.  The changelog for linux-meta-lowlatency was broken.
<infinity> Oh well, not releasing that one right now anyway.
<infinity> apw: Is linux-meta-lowlatency in git somewhere, or can I just upload to fix your changelog syntax oops?
<rtg> infinity, I'd say just upload with a fix and apw can figure it out after the fact.
<infinity> rtg: Fair enough.
<rtg> drop him a note perhaps
<infinity> cjwatson: Can I get a quickie review/accept of that linux-meta-lowlatency?
<scott-work> oooooh :-D
<infinity> bdmurray: *poke*
<bdmurray> infinity: hmm what?
<infinity> bdmurray: I'm trying to be a good citizen and not self-accept my own SRUs.  Can you give a quickie review/accept to linux-meta-lowlatency in precise?
<infinity> bdmurray: Should be a 5-second review. :P
<bdmurray> what a coincidence - I uploaded apport to quantal.
<infinity> I'm betting this won't be a fair trade...
<infinity> But I probably still owe you for making you look at glibc SRUs at one point, don't I?
<bdmurray> not fair because your definition of 5 minutes is funny
<infinity> bdmurray: No, my review really is 5 seconds.  Just fixing changelog syntax so dpkg-parsechangelog doesn't vomit. :P
<infinity> Many thanks.
<infinity> Now, where's this apport you spoke of?
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, the upload from 6 days ago?
<bdmurray> infinity: yes that's the one
<infinity> bdmurray: This doesn't need to go to precise as well?
<infinity> (I'm guessing precise is entirely missing that codepath, or...?)
<bdmurray> infinity: the only thing I know that is affected is the release upgrader and catching issue upgrading to quantal didn't seem as important...
<infinity> bdmurray: So, who's going to rewrite apport in C, so it actually performs? :)
<xnox> infinity: ev has urges to rewrite stuff in C from time to time =)
<infinity> xnox: Well, with the push to mobile and other wimpy devices, the more we can purge python from the base system, the happier I'll be. :P
<xnox> infinity: cause javascript is so much faster than python?!
 * xnox chuckles
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, not quite what I was driving for.
<cjwatson> Thanks, but that sawfish won't build unless somebody also reviews rep-gtk.
<cjwatson> (Though the version in precise was fine)
<cjwatson> ah yes, and let's close the rep-gtk raring task in case that confuses anyone
<infinity> cjwatson: Alright, that bcmwl in proposed just shaved another ~12M off the precise images.  Getting closer.
<infinity> cjwatson: (compare 20130117 and 20130117.1)
<infinity> bdmurray: If I can get you to review (again, sorry, missed a bug) linux-meta-lowlatency in both precise and quantal? :)
<infinity> bdmurray: (Yeah, this wouldn't normally be time-sensitive, but trying to keep the meta SRUs and verifications lockstep with the kernels they match)
<bdmurray> infinity: sure no problem
<infinity> bdmurray: My hero.
<infinity> bdmurray: Is there any specific order you're attacking the queues today?  I can start from the other end and try to get some done too.
<bdmurray> I'm looking at Q and anything since 2013-01-01
<xnox> infinity: 4 easy - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/1085392
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1085392 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu Quantal) "Merge Chromebook UCM profiles into ALSA packages" [High,In progress]
<infinity> xnox: Yeah, I know.  I'm not looking for just easy. :P
<infinity> xnox: But I'll get to those.
<bdmurray> infinity: I'm just going to accept it not sru-accept - okay?
<infinity> bdmurray: Sure.
<infinity> bdmurray: I normally never sru-accept kernely things anyway, since there's a whole out-of-band process there.
<xnox> infinity: ack. I guess I should verify precise things that are in -proposed and are on the cd.
<infinity> bdmurray: You're a scholar and a gentleman.
<infinity> bdmurray: You might also smell nice too.  Can't say.
<cjwatson> Could somebody process the dosfstools-udeb binaries in raring/NEW?  It's time-sensitive because I need to get matching SRUs in for 12.04.2 to meet a customer requirement
<cjwatson> Should go into main - I'll be changing partman-basicfilesystems to depend on it shortly
<infinity> cjwatson: I'll have a stab at it right now.
<infinity> cjwatson: No postinst, contents look sane, looks good to me.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I'd have had to try to get it wrong.  I dithered about whether to put dosfslabel in as well, but decided I didn't need it in partman-basicfilesystems.
<infinity> cjwatson: You may regret that decision in a few months.  dosfslabel is pretty handy.
<cjwatson> Easy enough to change if we do need it.  I don't believe I've ever used it though.
<infinity> cjwatson: (though, in partman, you can sort of assume you're setting labels as a function of formatting filesystems, which mkdosfs does fine on its own)
<cjwatson> Exactly
<cjwatson> In fact it doesn't have a code path for doing otherwise AFAICS
<cjwatson> (It arguably should, but)
<infinity> We use(d) dosfslabel in jasper to hide the uboot VFAT partition.
<infinity> Which, actually, partman-uboot could leverage, if it wasn't a steaming heap.
<infinity> What I can't sort out is why dosfslabel is twice the size of mkdosfs...
<cjwatson> Beats me
<infinity> You'd think one could make it reeeeally tiny, as just a subset of mkdosfs.  Or, in fact, a hardlink/symlink that just invokes mkdosfs with a label-changing mode.
<infinity> But whatever.
<infinity> Carefactor: 0.
<cjwatson> I think it links a buttload of objects it doesn't need
<cjwatson> And something doesn't notice
<cjwatson> but yeah, whatever.  maybe it's harder because it's reading an existing filesystem as well as writing bits out, and doing an overachieved job of it
<cjwatson> mkdosfs just has to go "yeah, screw you, blat"
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Fair point.  I imagine writing a FAT is about the easiest filesystem creation there is.
<infinity> And requires zero understanding of how to read it.
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-18
<knome> i can't seem to find the place where the information on opt-in for alphas/betas for flavors are listed. is there one?
<xnox> infinity: do we still want armel-cross-toolchain-base considering that we no longer have libc6-dev:armel
<infinity> $arch-cross-toolchain-base doesn't depend on libc6:$arch
<infinity> xnox: If you're asking because of the britney snag, don't worry about that.  Updating it is trivial, the reason I haven't is because all the cross stuff is in flux right now anyway and only builds depending on moon phase.
<infinity> xnox: The argument for keeping it is mostly because of all the HOWTOs out there that tell people to install it. :P
<infinity> I suppose we could install arm-linux-gnueabi-gcc as a small wrapper that calld arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc with -mfloat-abi=soft, but that sounds vaguely sketchy.
<infinity> s/calld/calls/
<xnox> ok.
<infinity> Note that armhf-cross-toolchain-base is currently FTBFS too.
<infinity> Once I land glibc 2.17, doko and/or I needs to fix all the cross stuff again and then stop touching it for a while.
<infinity> knome: I'm not sure we have a wiki or anything that defines who's opted in.  Last time, we just asked on the release list and got responses.
<infinity> knome: I'm also trying to discourage flavours from participating in milestones that Ubuntu isn't, just to "try it out" and see how that goes, but it's obviously your call, not mine.
<knome> infinity, sure.
<knome> infinity, i just wondered if there was something i can point to
<infinity> If there is, I didn't write it.  But wikis being what they are, I wouldn't put it past someone else to have made such a page. :P
<knome> well, i found a file-copy of the pad where that's written
<infinity> I'm not sure it's meaningful information at any point except when we're actually spinning CDs, though, so the informal polling of flavour maintainers works.
<knome> this was just a reference to our testers
<knome> "since we aren't doing alphas per [URL], ..."
<knome> just to point to some place where it's been defined
<infinity> Ahh.
<infinity> Well, yeah.  It's up to each flavour to make that call, so if yours isn't doing alphas and you want a public/formal announcement of that, feel free to send it to your list.
<infinity> And then you forever have a URL to refer to. :)
<knome> yeah, i know... but i'm lazy ;)
<knome> i might have done that already though, but i didn't find the mail when browsing the archives
<knome> maybe i should retry
<xnox> knome: well you could use the alpha1 thread on ubuntu-release mailing list.
<xnox> which asked "who wants" and "edubuntu & kubuntu saying we do" and nobody else.
<knome> xnox, i was looking for a complete list for all the milestones. :)
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule on here, it is marked which milestones are opt-in (a1, a2, b1) and mandatory (final beta, rc, final)
<xnox> knome: and we poll flavours as we are about to embarg on a milestone to give maximum dev time for the teams to decide whether or not they need/want a milestone.
<knome> xnox, the information in uds was that flavors should decide if they opt-in for milestones within a week of uds ending. a list was gathered then, and that's what i was looking for. it's here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/uds-r/uds-r-foundations-r-flavor-pm-mtg-latest.txt but i wondered if it was written out in a wiki or some other place
<infinity> Ahh, yes, I was double-booked and couldn't attend that session.
<infinity> Which annoyed me greatly. :/
<infinity> Anyhow, we could alter the release schedule to show who's participating in each milestone.  Except that some of the responses from that meeting were a bit wishy-washy. :P
<knome> i'm going by the information/knowledge that we're sticking with what we decided (and that's ok), and want to point our testers to the source of the information, not just say "we're not doing any alphas, btw"
<xnox> knome: to be honest, so far there is no descepancy - since edubuntu is on the verge of having server product and hence participates in a2.
<knome> yes... but that's not the point
<knome> even if the information was incorrect, there still has been the discussion that led to xubuntu opting in to specific milestones
<xnox> knome: but do take those notes with a pinch of salt, i see a lot of context missing from those notes and things that have moved on since that discussion.
<knome> sure. i'm the xubuntu project lead, so i'd know if we'd change our plans
 * xnox also was not in that session (double booked)
<knome> but i want to point to the process
<infinity> knome: That text file is a dump of the UDS pad contents, I assume?
<xnox> yeap.
<knome> infinity, yup.
<infinity> Right, then.  Dumped it to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-flavor-pm-mtg, which is slightly less ephemeral than an etherpad.
<knome> thanks!
<xnox> knome: infinity: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-schedule in here there are notes of why/how ubuntu dropped freezes&milestone isos, and that in itself set up the opt-in option for flavours.
<xnox> and thus in turn is basis for foundations-r-flavor-pm-mtg.
<knome> i understand that background but that itself is already irrelevant for our testers, unless they want to dig deeper
<xnox> true =/
<infinity> I don't think you really much need to explain the "why" to your testers, so much as just the current state of affairs.
<knome> i just wanted something like "this is why we're doing milestones X, now get testing!" ;)
<knome> sure. but i think it's nice to have some reference
<knome> for archive purposes as well
<infinity> "We're not doing milestones X, Y, and Z anymore, but it would be awesome if you'd spin up a CD every couple of weeks and report bugs, kthx".
<knome> something like that.
<knome> and i'll also dump a long list of things they should also test ;)
<infinity> And I'm all for flavours doing impromptu "test this image now, please" mails to their testers that aren't part of the formal "milestone process".
<infinity> Like, you land a huge new feature, ask people to test "any image >= 20130117" and report back.
<infinity> No need for freezes and such to do that sort of thing.
<knome> yes, that's exactly what i'm doing right now
<knome> though we're not landing features, we're telling to download from git :P
<infinity> Your users are clearly smarter than mine.
<knome> i'm doing all the thinking for them...
<xnox> infinity: so nagios-plugins-basic (main) got split into nagios-plugins-basic and nagios-plugins-common (universe), from the nagios-plugins src package (main)
<xnox> infinity: can you please promote nagios-plugins-common into main? on the basis that it's a main package split.
<xnox> or I shall still file a tiny MIR for archival / documentation purposes?
<infinity> xnox: Oh, I NEWed it to main, you're seeing the britney migration bug.
<xnox> infinity: ok, thanks. =)
<xnox> infinity: ping - can you whack nagios-plugins-common again due to britney bug?! =)))))))
 * infinity fixes dosfstools-udeb too.
<xnox> \o/
<xnox> infinity: new goffice is gtk3, yet it's rdep (gnucash) is gtk2, hence gnucash is uninstallable and cannot build against new goffice.
<xnox> infinity: do you know if goffice can build a gtk2 variant as well?
<xnox> infinity: or shall we just reintroduce goffice-0.80 to keep gnucash buildable?!
<cjwatson> xnox: I already mailed the Debian goffice maintainer asking about that
<cjwatson> No response yet
<infinity> xnox: Neither, things are being ported, people are on the job, don't panic.
<cjwatson> I don't think we should do anything precipitate in Ubuntu
<infinity> (Though if things don't get ported eventually, yeah, a -0.80 might be an option)
<xnox> cjwatson: i spoke to gnucash upstream they are working on gtk3 but it won't be finished soon.
<xnox> ok. i'll ignore goffice saga.
<cjwatson> I'm not necessarily saying you should ignore it, but major things like reintroducing a compat source package belong in Debian first
<xnox> true.
<infinity> cjwatson: ^-- There you go.
<cjwatson> Ta.  Next round :)
<cjwatson> (Which is more completism, but people do still use netboot d-i, I expect ...)
 * cjwatson respins raring server to get dosfstools-udeb into it
<infinity> cjwatson: I use netboot d-i an awful lot.
<infinity> cjwatson: (And I'd imagine any large corporate users do, too...)
<infinity> Though, why these hypothetical people would be using a non-LTS, I don't know.
<cjwatson> pre-12.04.2, SB support
<cjwatson> Not that that's easy with netboot so ...
<infinity> I do sometimes think that our unwitten policy (I guess that's spelled "habit"?) of propagating all (or most) of our LTS fixes to all the interim releases is probably a whole lot of busy work for little gain.
<cjwatson> Well, in this case I got an oem-priority/quantal task
<cjwatson> So figured somebody actually cared
<infinity> Yeahp.
<cjwatson> Maybe they have that habit too, dunno
<infinity> I still want to respin Q with the current SRU kernel anyway.
<infinity> Just to stop bricking samsung laptops.
<infinity> And I was pondering seeing if you'd be up for fixing that "uniquity removes kernel headers, oops" bug in the process.
<infinity> ubiquity, too.
<infinity> Typing hard.
<cjwatson> Yeah, I was going to mention that actually
<ogra_> train on a nexus7 ;)
<cjwatson> If you actually have time to do the point release (or near enough) work, that's the main hard part
<infinity> Yeah.  Well, it would be a cheater's point release, where I just cherry-pick what I want from updates.
<infinity> But it still needs all the painful QA and such.
<infinity> Seems worth it to stop breaking computers, though. :/
<cjwatson> Build-wise, it'd be easier to just take whatever's currently in -updates
<cjwatson> If that breaks we have a problem anyway
<infinity> Less concerned about it breaking, more concerned with potential size issues and other such faff.
<infinity> But I guess we stopped caring about size a bit.
<cjwatson> Yeah, that shouldn't be too bad in quantal
<infinity> Though, the other reason to do the cherry-pick (which isn't rocket science, really) would be so we don't need a freeze.
<infinity> cjwatson: My general thought was "install without pockets, enable final sources.list, apt-get install (bits we want upgraded)", ish.
<infinity> cjwatson: Since all those steps already exists except the last, it's a minor tweak.
<cjwatson> I guess, but be careful with install vs. live phases
<infinity> Oh, true.  Would have to undo and redo sources.list in between.
<infinity> That does make it more painful.
<cjwatson> Getting it actually right involves some juggling with live-build, since there are no arbitrary-code hooks between installing packages for the install phase and ditto for live
<cjwatson> It mostly doesn't matter too much if versions differ, but if one of the new versions involves changed dependencies then you could be in trouble
<infinity> Yeah, I know where that juggling happens.  It's right around where I hacked in the linux-headers/apt-mark crap.
<infinity> Meh.  Well, I'll think about it anyway.  Cherry-pick or full point release.  Whichever.
<infinity> But in either case, backporting that one ubiquity fix would shut up a reasonable set of bug reports.
<infinity> (Well, except for all the poor saps who already installed and have no linux-generic now)
<infinity> Does the release-upgrader ensure such things are in sane states?  I wonder if it might be worth quirking 12.10->13.04 to check for linux-$flavour being installed and fix it if it's not.
<infinity> Which will be the wrong thing to do for 0.1% of users who removed it intentionally, but the right thing for the other 99.9%
<cjwatson> Not sure, but easy enough to quirk.
<cjwatson> infinity: upstart in precise-proposed; I'm happy with the diff, but the .changes wasn't built with -v.  However, James mentioned the same bug again, so it still has the same Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed.  I think that's OK and I don't need to go back round and ask for a re-upload - do you agree?
<cjwatson> (To tell you the truth I'm not absolutely sure what breaks when people forget -v; it's folk knowledge for me.)
<infinity> cjwatson: The only thing that breaks without -v is sru-report, closures, and the -changes list.
<infinity> Though, one or more of those may no longer be true.
<cjwatson> I'm pretty sure that LP nowadays does a check on the previous ancestor version when you copy
<infinity> And if the bug is re-mentioned, I'm not overly concerned.  You could always grab the source and re-dpkg-genchanges -S though, if it bugs you. :P
<cjwatson> for closures and -changes
<cjwatson> I'm not sure about sru-report; that thing is a bit of a mystery to me
<infinity> Yeah, actually, you're right.  I just saw that behaviour today when I copied linux-meta-lowlatency, which I'd forgotten a -v on.
<cjwatson> I'll just accept it, sounds OK
<infinity> But the closures and -chanegs were fine.
<infinity> So, it's probably only sru-report that barfs and, well, who cares?
<cjwatson> Ancestry is sometimes a bit confused in LP, so I guess there could be corner cases there.
<infinity> (In this case, who cares, since the bug is mentioned again)
<infinity> I should probably sleep sometime today.
<shadeslayer> hi, could someone from the release team pass transmission from the precise and quantal queue's ? Ref bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transmission/+bug/1093220
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1093220 in transmission (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] Fix transmission-qt to open magnet links from a browser" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<shadeslayer> It's been languishing in the queue for quite some time :(
<slangasek> infinity: "but dpkg is never a fresh install" (bug #1093819) - it should be?  debootstrap does call dpkg --unpack / dpkg --configure, and at that point the dpkg package database is empty so the maintainer script should be passed the right (empty) $2
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1093819 in Wubi "Wubi installed 12.10 amd64 without configuring i386" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1093819
<slangasek> shadeslayer: I'm looking at SRU processing this afternoon; but sad to say, there are some packages that have been languishing in that queue even longer
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> how can I help speed this up?
<slangasek> In the short term, not easily.  In the long term, you could volunteer for the SRU team :)
<shadeslayer> slangasek: sure, is there a wiki page saying how I can volunteer?
<shadeslayer> s/saying/describing/
<slangasek> the page describing the SRU process also describes the duties: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<slangasek> but it's by no means exhaustive, and we usually pair new volunteers with existing members to learn the ropes
<shadeslayer> I see
<slangasek> shadeslayer: if you're interested, can you drop me and cjwatson an email?
<shadeslayer> I am indeed
<shadeslayer> will do :)
<shadeslayer> slangasek: sent
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-19
<cjwatson> Woo
<cjwatson> So, I fixed sru-report to check all the .changes files between release/updates and the current version in proposed
<cjwatson> Hmm, but bug closure is *not* working
<cjwatson> (I used duplicity/quantal as a test case)
<cjwatson> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/quantal-changes/2013-January/012917.html and the earlier bugs weren't closed
<cjwatson> Guess I need to fix LP
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  I could have sworn I saw a closure work on a skipped changelog entry.  Then again, that was on a bug with some really effed up tasks, so maybe I was mistaken.
<infinity> (Oh how I want someone to fix that "ha, ha, you deleted a series from one of your tasks, now you can't ever use it on any others, sucks to be you" bug)
<infinity> But the odds of me every looking at Malone's code are pretty slim, so I guess I'll just be pointlessly whiney instead.
<cjwatson> Yeah, so the copier does calculate the right close_bugs_since_version internally
<cjwatson> But it uses that on the upload_changesfile of the SPR it's copying
<cjwatson> I think it just needs to use a different one of the family of bug-closing functions in processaccepted
<infinity> Say, while you're keen on fixing bugs.  I'm reminded of the copy/delete override race every time I do a new kernel ABI dance.
<infinity> I've gotten remarkably good at re-overriding between when britney does the copy and when the publisher publishes, so they're never wrong on disk. :P
<cjwatson> Yeah, I know, it's in the top three of my LP to-do list
<cjwatson> Which consists of that, bug 1100748, and this bug-closure glitch, in some order
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1100748 in Launchpad itself "Support phased updates via Phased-Update-Percentage control field" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100748
<cjwatson> I'm puzzled by the announcement only having the latest version, though.  The notify stuff seems to do spr.aggregate_changelog in this case ...
<cjwatson> I'll have to set up something in the test suite and see what happens
<cjwatson> ogra_: nexus7 builds are failing due to xrotate moving into xdiagnose; perhaps ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 needs to drop xrotate and xdiagnose needs to replace ubuntu-defaults-nexus7 (<< first-version-without-it)?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ping
<cjwatson> pinging me when I've *just* been talking is a bit daft :) just ask what you want to ask
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, you said you fixed the 12.04.2 x86 builds, but no build comes up
<cjwatson> have you checked the logs?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, where are the logs?:P
<cjwatson> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<cjwatson> (also livefs-build-logs for earlier in the process)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, thx
<cjwatson> anyway, looks like my problem somehow
<cjwatson> mv: cannot stat `/srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntustudio/precise/dvd/tmp/precise-i386/CD1/casper/filesystem.kernel-lowlatency-pae': No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, yep
<cjwatson> I've never actually asked.  Does Ubuntu Studio want to use the 3.2 kernel or the 3.5 kernel for 12.04.2?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, erm the problem is: We don't have such things as linux-lts-quantal-lowlatency...
<cjwatson> Oh, true
<cjwatson> OK, I'll flip you back properly then
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, thx
<infinity> smartboyhw: There's nothing stopping your lowlatency people from doing a backport kernel if they wanted it.
<infinity> (But yeah, you definitely don't have one right now)
<smartboyhw> infinity, we ARE planning to have one I think
<smartboyhw> But then we haven't done it
<infinity> Given how trivial it is to do a backport build after the quantal rebase (which they're already doing), it might be worth poking apw or rtg for a quick howto.
<infinity> linux-lts-quantal is an entirely automated process after linux/quantal is done.
<smartboyhw> infinity, ok
<infinity> (automated, with human review and intervention, but automated nonetheless)
<smartboyhw> I will tell our kernel guy to poke apm
<smartboyhw> *apw
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: OK, should be fixed for real now - kicking off a quick ISO-only rebuild
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, thx
<zequence> cjwatson: I'm sort of the man to ask about kernel stuff for Ubuntu Studio. I think we'll want to follow Ubuntu on that
<cjwatson> Right, so maybe for .3 then
<cjwatson> (Since we're nearly out of time for .2)
<zequence> cjwatson: We aren't currently maintaining a 3.5 version for precise. I'll need to talk to UTK about that
 * cjwatson curses
<cjwatson> Ubuntu Studio for *precise*, idiot boy Watson
<smartboyhw> !?
<cjwatson> Never mind, you'll just get a spare raring build as well :)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ah LOL
<zequence> cjwatson: I'll gladly answer any other questions on behalf of Ubuntu Studio in the future as well, if you can't get a hold of Scott. I'll try to be more up to date on what is written in mail lists, etc as well.
<smartboyhw> zequence, hmm you better resend your message
<zequence> cjwatson: Did you get my message at 15:48? cjwatson: I'll gladly answer any other questions on behalf of Ubuntu Studio in the future as well, if you can't get a hold of Scott. I'll try to be more up to date on what is written in mail  lists, etc as well.
<cjwatson> I didn't
<cjwatson> I may or may not remember ;-)
<zequence> I'm logged in here most of the time anyway
<cjwatson> But I shall try
 * cjwatson <- bear of very little brain today
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: should be happier now, once it finishes syncing out to the cdimage public site
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, :D
<smartboyhw> Thanks cjwatson the images are back!
#ubuntu-release 2013-01-20
<zequence> raring netinstall? Can't seem to find it anywhere :)
<zequence> ah, found it
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-13
<doko> infinity, cjwatson: please could you overwrite gcc-4.8's aspcud's autopkgtest?
<doko> filed http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=735138
<ubot2> Debian bug 735138 in aspcud "autopkg test always failing" [Serious,Open]
<doko> jibel ^^^
<infinity> doko: Done.
<tjaalton> would be nice to get that ^ accepted
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: ^
<robru> cjwatson, so I got that MIR approved for dee-qt and gsettings-qt, but hud is still blocked in -proposed. can you take a look at that and help me understand how to fix it?
<cjwatson> robru: looking
<cjwatson> robru: hmph, so dee-qt and gsettings-qt both build-depend either directly or indirectly on qtdeclarative, which won't stand a chance of building on non-x86/armhf until Qt 5.2
<robru> cjwatson, hmmmm, so can we get some kind of manual exception to unblock hud for now, with the understanding that qt5.2 will fix things later?
<cjwatson> robru: so let me see what I need to tear out to remove hud on the affected architectures
<cjwatson> not a manual exception, but binary removal
<robru> cjwatson, ok, great, thanks
<cjwatson> Looks like the only relevant rdep is indicator-appmenu (arm64/powerpc)
<cjwatson> robru: removed now, with any luck that'll work after the next publisher cycle
<robru> cjwatson, ok, sorry, does that mean you want me to upload a new build? or will it sort itself out?
<cjwatson> robru: it should sort itself out.  new build would be counterproductive
<robru> cjwatson, ok, thanks again
<infinity> cjwatson: How far off are we from turning off PROPOSED for precise dailies?
<infinity> cjwatson: I want to start copying in SRU kernels for the next cadence, but obviously not before that switch is flipped.
<cjwatson> infinity: checklist says release minus 7 days, so it's a while yet
<infinity> cjwatson: The checklist is malleable. :P
<infinity> (Was more a question of "how much more stuff needs to be promoted")
<cjwatson> infinity: there's at least a couple more X updates from today, and maybe fixing up this nvidia stuff; also a question of a grub2 change that I haven't looked into yet
<doko> infinity, cjwatson, stgraber, slangasek; the new queue has some unreviewed source packages since mid december. are these hold back for a reason?
<infinity> I'll take the wine ones.
<slangasek> infinity: that seems to not be an answer to his question? :)
<infinity> Nope.
<slangasek> I don't know of a reason those have been skipped
<doko> well, it's a partial answer =)
<cjwatson> I know of nothing held back for a reason; if there was a reason it probably should have been rejected
<infinity> I think the answer is "people had other stuff to do".
<slangasek> infinity: other stuff like queue jumping in favor of wine, apparently :)
<cjwatson> robru: hud seems to be in now
<robru> cjwatson, thanks a ton!
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-14
<slangasek> well, that's interesting; I wound up with a corrupted /boot/grub/grub.cfg on last reboot.  remarkable that it managed to boot at all
<slangasek> (noticed the corruption because suddenly, memtest86 was the first boot option)
<tjaalton> there's a xserver-xorg-video-intel for saucy-proposed waiting for approval, while the -lts-saucy copy got accepted
<sergiusens> infinity, can goget-ubuntu-touch be unblocked from proposed?
<cjwatson> I suggest not picking random victims for that kind of question
<sergiusens> sorry
<cjwatson> Hm.  So this is explicitly relying on multiarch in order to work?
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I need the emulator runtime; which we only have for x86 platforms
<cjwatson> In short, "yes"
 * sergiusens takes note :-)
<cjwatson> Looks like it has the correct multiarch metadata, so it just needs a FauxPackages entry because proposed-migration isn't smart enough to notice that on its own
<cjwatson> Is this really going to work on armhf?  Won't that end up invoking nested qemu?
<cjwatson> sergiusens: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/britney1-ubuntu/revision/220 will hopefully clear this up, but as I say it seems questionable on armhf
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it won't won't work on armhf afaik
<cjwatson> sergiusens: Why's it built on armhf then?
<mlankhorst> argh
<sergiusens> cjwatson, should I change the packaging to only provide that bin package on x86 only?
<sergiusens> the other bin packages should work on non x86
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I think so
<mlankhorst> turns out that I forgot to re-upload xxv-nouveau again when I found out that all patches were unapplied
<mlankhorst> that explains the tearing..
<sergiusens> cjwatson, I'll make the change then; thanks
<mlankhorst> cjwatson: can you accept xxv-nouveau-ltss? missed it when I fixed up the fallout from empty patches
<cjwatson> looking
<cjwatson> done
<mlankhorst> thanks
<cjwatson> sergiusens: (goget-ubuntu-touch got migrated in the meantime, btw)
<cjwatson> sergiusens: let me know when you've made that packaging change, as I should probably drop the fauxpackages entry for armhf when you do
<sergiusens> sure, thanks
<sergiusens> cjwatson, it should be safe to drop now though, right? The next package should have the proper architectures
<cjwatson> sergiusens: sure
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I mean, I guess.  I'll probably wait though
<cjwatson> sergiusens: I prefer not to make things uninstallable when I don't need to
<infinity> jibel: Can we do anything about the linux autopkgtest hatred?  Looks entirely testbed-related.
<doko> infinity, do you plan an eglibc upload? if not I'd like to fix the ruby2.0 ftbfs for armhf
<infinity> doko: I saw that commit, was going to pull and test it.
<doko> infinity, there are two in the bug report
<infinity> doko: Assuming you were referring to 2f10c4d6901e7a4c4ad294cc5bb8ece6547f4f62
<infinity> Ahh, and 41bc5e09352ca838e1787f3109dcf4b4ae85986a
<infinity> Sure, I'll pull both of those for Debian as well.
<infinity> doko: In exchange, can you switch gcc-defaults on Debian/powerpc to 4.8 for me?
<doko> wrong channel
<infinity> Yeah, I know. :P
<doko> if you tell me why ptrace isn't instrumented in libasan on powerpc
<doko> this is gcc-4.9
<infinity> doko: Pulled one extra patch from Will in that round, and committed to both Debian and Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-15
<darkxst> would it be possible to drop cinnamon from the archives? afaik its been broken since last May, no one seems to care about it enough to fix and it just causes problems when trying to upgrade gnome components
<darkxst> infinity: ^?
<RAOF> darkxst: It'd certainly be *possible* to drop it. What's broken about it?
<darkxst> RAOF, Bug 1266336 and Bug 1248414
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1266336 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "Cinnamon desktop hangs when selecting menu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1266336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1248414 in cinnamon (Ubuntu) "saucy regression: after clicking on any panel applet, keyboard/mouse input lost" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248414
<infinity> darkxst: So, it should probably both be merged from Debian, and kicked out of the release pocket (Debian removed it from testing).
<infinity> darkxst: I'm a bit too drunk right now to handle that, but want to remind me tomorrow?
<darkxst> infinity, ok, sure
<jibel> infinity, there is a timeout in autopkgtest during the build. What is wrong is that the timeout should be 100ks instead of less than 1h. It is not reproducible on smaller packages, I'll do more tests with linux to figure out what is happening with it.
<knome> what's the EOL date for 13.04? end of month?
<apw> i am not sure i have seen an annoucement as yet, but scrollback suggests it will be the 27th of this month
<Laney> It is announced, see ubuntu-announce
<knome> ok, cheers
<apw> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-January/000178.html <-- ahh there it is
<jibel> infinity, so, in autopkgtest there is a 300s timeout to copy the built tree to the test tree (with a tar/untar pipeline) which is not enough for linux. It passes with 1000s, I'll apply this change to the slaves in the lab and re-run autopkgtest for linux.
<cjwatson> That seems like a bizarre thing to have a timeout on at all.
<sil2100> Hi guys! Not sure who to poke regarding this one, but it seems the latest sync of libmediainfo from Debian has a broken libmediainfo-dev package
<sil2100> It seems that libmediainfo-dev is missing the .pc file - the changelog mentions "Fix pc file location not respecting multiarch paths", but the generated packages do not seem to be shipping this file now at all
<cjwatson> hyperair was the Debian uploader
<cjwatson> Maybe poke him directly
<hyperair> yes?
<sil2100> hyperair: hello!
<hyperair> uh hang on, really?
<hyperair> shit
<sil2100> hyperair: yes, one of our packages FTBFS because of that (gallery-app for ubuntu touch), and installing libmediainfo-dev and checking the files list doesn't seem to have a .pc file there
<sil2100> hyperair: (if I'm seeing correctly)
<Laney> haha
<cjwatson> Yeah, seems true in Debian too
<cjwatson> e.g. https://buildd.debian.org/status/fetch.php?pkg=libmediainfo&arch=i386&ver=0.7.67-1&stamp=1389637666
<Laney> looks forgotten from .install
<Laney> and/or not installed directly into the package
<seb128> --fail-missing ftw
<hyperair> sil2100: thanks for reporting. i just uploaded it yesterday afaik
<hyperair> seb128: no, i dropped it from the .install because i thought i'd install it directly inside debian/rules (there's some sed hackery around that file)
<hyperair> seb128: and then i just dumped it back into debian/tmp
 * hyperair facepalms
 * hyperair hides in a brown paper bag
<seb128> sil2100, do you need an upload to trusty now to get gallery-app back to build?
<seb128> I can do that and sync the debian update over it once it's available if wanted
<Laney> hyperair can upload to both
<sil2100> hyperair: no problem :)
<sil2100> seb128: would be nice to unblock gallery-app - it's nothing urgent, but still a FTBFS is never a good thing
<seb128> Laney, that works for me as well ;-) (I just don't know how to do a proper sync from Debian incoming that's why I suggested doing an upload and syncing later)
<cjwatson> That's the best thing anyway
<cjwatson> Or you can download it manually and construct a fakesync, whatever
<hyperair> working on it now
<seb128> hyperair, thanks
<sil2100> hyperair: thanks!
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-16
<darkxst_> infinity: hi, can you take a look at dropping cinnamon today
<infinity> darkxst_: Demoted to -proposed and blocked from migration.
<darkxst_> infinity: thanks
<cjwatson> [5~/wg 25
<cjwatson> sigh
<ogra_> asciiart !
<cjwatson> err, bugger, please be careful about processing NEW
<cjwatson> my auto-sync change was wrong, is resyncing a bunch of old removed stuff
<cjwatson> I will remove it again as soon as I have time and sufficient network (am downloading a large image at the moment)
<cjwatson> fixed auto-sync
<cjwatson> at least a good chunk of the syncs failed
<infinity> cjwatson: Do you have a bunch of rejects to do or something?  The queue doesn't look too scary...
<cjwatson> infinity: yes
<cjwatson> at the very least I need to review each incorrect-logic auto-sync
<cjwatson> some will be fine
<infinity> cjwatson: Alright, I won't touch the queue.
<cjwatson> Some are OK, but I've found examples of both good and bad.  Have to stop for a bit now though
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-17
<cjwatson> infinity: Right, I believe I've sorted out my breakage now.  Sorry about that
<cjwatson> So processing NEW should be OK again
<atomx> hi
<atomx> I created a new image on the laptop, using usb-creator-gtk, and on the other computer it says "boot error"
<Noskcaj> atomx, I'n guessing you want #ubuntu
<Noskcaj> !support
<ubot2> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<atomx> Thanks. I solved the problem.
<atomx> It was about setting USB as "fixed device" in BIOS
<atomx> it was tricky, and the "bug" was reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/273477
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 273477 in usb-creator (Baltix) "usb stick is not made bootable" [Undecided,New]
<atomx> But now I am :), and this is what matters .
<darkxst> hi, can gdm 3.10 be blocked from migrating until gnome-shell 3.10 is ready
<darkxst> gnome-shell is currently on dep wait, but gdm 3.10 wont work with the old shell
<seb128> darkxst, you didn't ensure that update are locked by using versionned depends, conflicts, etc?
<darkxst> seb128, no, I prepared that packages ages ago, and it just occured to me after they were uploaded :(
<seb128> you got lucky that it got blocked in NEW
<Laney> darkxst: file bug, tag block-proposed
<darkxst> Laney, tagged bug 1269981 with that, thanks
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1269981 in gdm (Ubuntu) "new upstream release 3.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1269981
<Laney> darkxst: see http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.announce/1051
<darkxst> Laney, oh! I have seen that tag fly past on bug mail, but never saw the actual announcement of what it does
<Riddell> was there a conclusion to the discussion on raring -> trusty upgrades or other combinations?
#ubuntu-release 2014-01-18
<tjaalton> if someone is still around, testng wants to move to universe and it's probably a good move to fix bug 1243199
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1243199 in testng (Ubuntu) "[MIR] new build dependencies of testng" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243199
<tjaalton> a new version is stuck in proposed since october
<doko> please accept python3-defaults into trusty, overwriting the python-csb and python-cffi autopkg tests. file a debian report for python-csb (always fails), and python-cffi is a known issue with 3.4 where we don't yet have a solution
<doko> Riddell, I did give back a bunch of kde packages which did ftbfs because of unfulfilled b-d's. maybe you can do the rest
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-12
<mlankhorst> infinity: ping for lts-utopic?
<xnox> infinity: yes, deffo ping for lts-utopic -> i want new goodies please =)))))
<ara> hey xnox! how's life?
<xnox> ara: peachy =) how are you? =)
<xnox> ara: running trusty mostly these days, thus mostly intrigued by SRUs.
<infinity> arges: Any hope that you've found hardware to reproduce and verify the fix for LP: #1398975?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1398975 in glibc (Ubuntu Utopic) "hardware-assisted lock elision hazardous on x86" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398975
<infinity> arges: It's been sitting in -proposed for trusty and utopic for over a month.
<arges> infinity: i now have hardware i can verify this on. i'll get to it this afternoon
<infinity> arges: Ta.
<stgraber> ^ very simple package and a requirement to get vivid+systemd working in LXC
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-13
<cjwatson> stgraber: . (lxcfs)
<LocutusOfBorg1> can anybody please unblock virtualbox/precise?
<LocutusOfBorg1> I'm getting new bug reports daily for this issue
<mlankhorst> ping for lts-utopic?
<mlankhorst> anyone?
<apw> yo, could someone stroke the vivid-proposed kernel through new for us please
<arges> infinity: bug 1398975. I can verify the fix for utopic, but since trusty doesn't seem to exhibit the same problem I can't easily 'verify' the fix. but i can verify it doesn't break things.
<arges> infinity: i think its a defensive patch anyway and shouldn't harm trusty. applying it would be nice in case there are other setups that may trigger the right pthread program and thus crash the kernel on a microcode update
<arges> (or segfault programs)
<ogra_> i disabled the s-i importer since we need to do a coordinated build for touch
<infinity> arges: trusty doesn't (or shouldn't) exhibit the problem because it's not configure with lock elision turned on.  But that doesn't make the code less correct, so if the patch is identical on U and T, and it works on U, I'll call that verified enough.
<tseliot> infinity: are you around?
<arges> infinity: ack thanks
<infinity> tseliot: Somewhat.
<tseliot> infinity: my core dev account expired while I was on holiday. Do you know what I have to do to reactivate it?
<ogra_> you have to prove consistent contribution over 6 months and then show up at a core-dev meeting :P
<ogra_> (nah, indeed not ... :) )
<ogra_> iirc you need to ping the DMB to get it enabled again
<ogra_> (and stop having holidays while LP teams expire on you)
<tseliot> ogra_: the latter sounds like a great idea :P
<infinity> stgraber: Can you fix it for him?
<stgraber> sure
<stgraber> tseliot: renewed
<tseliot> stgraber: thanks a lot
<tseliot> infinity: thanks
 * tseliot goes back to breaking Vivid... :P
<ogra_> system-image importer enabled again ...
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-14
<jamespage> if there are any archive admins around, the three neutron-* packages I just uploaded to the vivid NEW queue are refactorings of drivers out of the core neutron codebase, two involve moving binary packages as well - 1:2015.1~b1-0ubuntu4 of neutron drops these from the neutron source package.
<jamespage> coreycb, zul: fyo ^^
<arges> mlankhorst: hey. I see two xserver-xorg-vide-intel packages uploaded into trusty. Can you confirm if I should reject the older upload and only review the newer one? Thanks
<mlankhorst> reject older I think
<mlankhorst> *checks*
<mlankhorst> yeah
<arges> mlankhorst: thanks
<ogra_> stgraber, are there any known issues with the importer, it seems to take really long for the last touch image (the rootfs finished over 1h ago) i see it running when i check the processlist on nusakan though
<stgraber> ogra_: yep, it was broken, I fixed the bug about 20min ago, so it must be running for good now
<ogra_> ah. perfect, thanks !
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, hi
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: hello
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, I got a mail about a possible s-c-p regression from some error report bot which you are running.
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, looking into the tracebacks of these crashes they happen at places which I did not change, which did not change for long time, so they seem unrelated to the update. What do I have to do?
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: I can override those but this looks new - https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d2a942520573c92c3250978db9ff5c8fee2962ed
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: and https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/ace34f647267a4452d4ccc0d603a1e7bb9d6fbc2
<tkamppeter> The first one seems to be caused that a _query_jockey() call tries to access the discontinued Jockey. Strange is here that this bug did not get hit earlier.
<tkamppeter> One would need to know which printer(s) these users have so that one can run the driver queries for them. Seems that making the driver queries working reveals some bugs which were hidden behind the broken driver query part.
<bdmurray> Wasn't the SRU related to downloading printer drivers?
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, yes.
<bdmurray> the individual crashes should have some information to help out
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, driver package download via OpenPrinting query did not work. This I have fixed and made available as an SRU.
<tkamppeter> I am looking in one of the crash reports now, it does not contain info about which preinter the user tried to add. I would like to ask the user what he did, bnut it seems that the reports are anonymizes.
<tkamppeter> I would either need tyo be able to reproduce the bug or to interact with a user suffering the bug to be able to fix it.
<bdmurray> mightn't it be in lsusb?
<bdmurray> Lsusb 	
<bdmurray> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04b8:08ae Seiko Epson Corp.
<tkamppeter> Yes, this is already a hint, but also not perfect, as Epson does not have PIDs for each printer model. One even knows at least that it probably happens for printers which are supported by a downloadable driver.
<tkamppeter> This means that most people are unaffected, but people with a supported printer are not able to get the driver in all cases. Some will get it some will hit this bug.
<bdmurray> this support was also added to 15.04?
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-15
<tseliot> hi, can an admin approve nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates in Vivid (NEW), please?
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, hi
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: hello
<jamespage> any archive admins around who could take a look at the three neutron-* packages in the NEW queue?  They form part of the kilo-1 milestone we're currently trying to get through testing
<jamespage> I will buy them beer at the next available opporunity
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, I could reproduce one of the bugs, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/d2a942520573c92c3250978db9ff5c8fee2962ed. It occurs for certain Epson printers, not for all. I think we should let the SRU stay for now (and let the one for Trusty in) and I will now fix this bugf upstream and issue another SRU, so that all Epson printer users get a driver download.
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, this bug is probably caused by the transition to Python3 but was masked byy the other bugs which prevented package download.
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/ace34f647267a4452d4ccc0d603a1e7bb9d6fbc2 only happens in the rare case that a user of an (older) Epson printer happens to uninstall the printer-driver-gutenprint package and therefore s-c-p tries to download Gutenprint from OpenPrinting.
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: in a meeting at the minute
<bdmurray> tkamppeter: okay, I'll override ace34f and we'll see if anything else turns up.
<tseliot> stgraber: hi, can you approve nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates in Vivid (NEW), please?
<tkamppeter> bdmurray, thanks, this means I will fix the bugs, at least d2a942 and ace34f, upstream and get them into Ubuntu in a new, independent upload to Vivid and SRU this as a new SRU to Utopic and Trusty again, to satisfy all situations (the current SRU will fix upload at least for some users and it fixes the other issues as for example not to crash on non-UTF-8 PPDs).
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-16
<tseliot> can an admin reject nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 and nvidia-graphics-drivers-346-updates from Vivid NEW please? While I'm at it I'll slip in a fix and a new upstream release
<bdmurray> infinity: could you have a look at bug 1407714?
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, sure.  I can fix that.  I tend to assume people testing the devel release know where d-i publishes. :P
<infinity> bdmurray: Fixed and closed.
<bdmurray> infinity: thanks
<infinity> ^--- self-accepted, just an ABI bump.
#ubuntu-release 2015-01-17
<wxl> hey folks it seems that lubuntu's desktop images built today http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/vivid/daily-live-20150116.log but the tracker is showing 20150115. what am i missing?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-18
 * tsimonq2 is gone: 
<tumbleweed> doko: cffi got caught up in your python3.4-dropping. packages are building without 3.4 in proposed, but the adt tests are expecting 3.4, because they're using the old -defaults
<ginggs> tumbleweed: ask pitti in #ubuntu-devel, he is able to run autopkgtests with two triggers to force the tests to run with the correct versions
<doko> cjwatson, please could you build ruby-rails-dom-testing and ruby-rails-deprecated-sanitizer using the Debian binaries for these two packages? this looks like a circular dependency. tested that I'm able to build using the Debian binaries
<cjwatson> doko: OK, will do
<LocutusOfBorg> hi, can I know an ETA for my llvm-SRU stuff (also the 3.4 from laney on wily), and hedgewars backports?
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm not sure I did everything correctly, maybe I have to fill some more paperwork?
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: I'll look tomorrow when patch piloting, please make sure it's in the queue
<LocutusOfBorg> it is :)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: as for backports, I don't see a bug for it, you uploaded direct?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes
<Laney> usually backporters approve/upload
<Laney> confirm you tested it?
<LocutusOfBorg> oh.... I'm the maintainer, I did a backportpackage
<LocutusOfBorg> I use the game in a daily basis :)
<LocutusOfBorg> I moved from trusty to utopic, vivid and now I use wily, and every was working fine with the new release
<LocutusOfBorg> I started using the 0.9.22 on 2015/09, so I can confirm it should work well
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports#Requesting_a_Backport
<LocutusOfBorg> (actually it is mostly a bug fix release, and I was even thinking about an SRU)
<Laney> did you build it for all the target releases?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, indeed, and people are using my ppa since a lot of time
<LocutusOfBorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/hedgewars
<LocutusOfBorg> upstream points the apt packages to my ppa
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, If you're available could you sponsor this merge proposal please?
<flexiondotorg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-mate-xenial/+merge/282117
<flexiondotorg> There are some string changes and I'd like to point translators at it :-)
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: ok I accepted them
<Laney> next time a bug will make it less likely that they will get lost (although won't guarantee that sadly, the team is understaffed)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks! :D
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry but in debian there is a queue only the first time, I wasn't aware of the workflow
<LocutusOfBorg> in fact I used it when I wasn't a MOTU
<LocutusOfBorg> I thought it was different now
<LocutusOfBorg> but fine, thanks, and I'll follow the procedure next time
<LocutusOfBorg> oh well, there was an open bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/wily-backports/+bug/1512982
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1512982 in wily-backports "Please backport hedgewars 0.9.22-dfsg-2 (universe) from xenial" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<LocutusOfBorg> bad me
<xnox> infinity, cjwatson ^ needed to access crypto acceleration on s390x
<cyphermox> flexiondotorg: should I merge too?
<cjwatson> doko: bootstrapped, sorry for the delay, got distracted in the middle
<doko> cjwatson, ta, I assume will need your help with some java packages this week as well
<cjwatson> sure, just tell me when
<xnox> cjwatson, doko, wgrant - i've been building rounds of packages in devirt ppa (until built unmodified against unmodified), and then copying the end results into the archive...
<xnox> which kind of matches what everyone else doe, e.g. ring-1,2,3 "ppas" in obs for bootstrapping opensuse, and e.g. multiple tags for bootstrap in koji for fedora, etc.
<xnox> do we really need outside of launchpad bootstrapping?
 * xnox ponders if like infinity will tell me off to not do that
<cjwatson> xnox: what we have works fine
<cjwatson> xnox: I mean you can do that too I guess, but if what you need is to bootstrap off something already bootstrapped in Debian, this is a heck of a lot quicker
<xnox> true.
<sil2100> Hello! I need to disable the importer for a while, need to do some touch image copies
<sil2100> (for system-image)
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-19
<Laney> Might be a good idea to reject ibus/1.5.5-1ubuntu4 from trusty-proposed UNAPPROVED
<Laney> it seems to revert the changes from the previous one, should be fixed in a different way in ^^^
<infinity> Laney: Done.
<Laney> infinity: ta
<LocutusOfBorg> can anybody please look at llvm-* in wily-proposed?
<LocutusOfBorg> trivial debdiff, fixing a build failure
<flexiondotorg> infinity, Yo!
<flexiondotorg> Couple of questions.
<flexiondotorg> How is the PowerPC migration to GRUB coming along?
<flexiondotorg> And please could you update ubuntu-mate-meta - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-meta/+bug/1535910
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1535910 in ubuntu-mate-meta (Ubuntu) "Please update ubuntu-mate-meta for 16.04 Alpha 2" [Undecided,New]
<flexiondotorg> Quite a chuck of change in the above. I'm knocking about for a couple of hours on IRC if you need to check anything with me.
<flexiondotorg> cyphermox, Any chance you're about?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-20
<Shibe> guys
<Shibe> libsdl i386 needs wayland-egl-mesa
<Shibe> and i am on proprietary nvidia drivers
<Shibe> why is this?
<Shibe> i want to play witcher 2 but libsdl2 is missing and it needs wayland egl
<Shibe> libsdl2*
<Shibe> is this because wayland is now enabled by default for sdl2?
<Shibe> could you please recompile with wayland disabled for trusty tahr?
<Shibe> anybody here?
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: you might need patience here :p
<Shibe> yeah
<Shibe> i think wayland should be disabled for libsdl2
<Shibe> im pretty sure most people wouldnt even be running wayland on trusty tahr since it doesnt have xwayland
<Shibe> and older versions of software
<infinity> Shibe: Why does installing an extra package upset you so much?
<infinity> Shibe: (And this is not a support channel)
<Shibe> infinity: because i am on nvidia and not mesa?
<Shibe> wouldnt egl-mesa break stuff?
<infinity> No.
<lotuspsychje> infinity: i forwarded him here, as we seen libsdl2 discussed here recently
<Shibe> infinity: >.> http://i.shibe.ml/QmZxbGiiYeEQmxMEPg34rSpaWfpawWKZbtRx1ogsRupmZg.png
<infinity> lotuspsychje: Please don't.  This is not a bug report or support channel.
<Shibe> sure doesnt break stuff
<lotuspsychje> infinity: so if nobody in #ubuntu knows about recent packages, where to go then...
<infinity> File bugs.
<infinity> Shibe: Is that running trusty-proposed
<infinity> ?
<Shibe> what is trusty-proposed?
<infinity> apt-cache policy libegl1-mesa
<Shibe> infinity: http://i.shibe.ml/QmR2DujLyfZUVhwhxumJqXXfCcRkEaJCfzjVrvKYFHs17E.png
<infinity> Shibe: Kay.  Please file a bug.  'ubuntu-bug mesa'
<infinity> Shibe: Explain what you're trying to do and why and include the apt output.
<Shibe> infinity: witcher2 wont run because libsdl2 is missing, when i try to install libsdl2 32 bit version it says libegl-mesa is missing
<Shibe> infinity: where do i file a bug? here? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/+bugs
<infinity> Shibe: Oh type what I said...
<Shibe> the apt-cache policy thing?
<infinity> No, "ubuntu-bug mesa".   But, the part where you're running mint might make this not our bug.
<Shibe> where do i type ubuntu-bug mesa?
<infinity> Out of interest, what output do you get for "apt-get install libsdl2-2.0-0 libsdl2-2.0-0:i386"?
<Shibe> infinity: http://hastebin.com/raw/umuhoyinet
<infinity> Works fine here.  I suspect something wonky going on with your setup.
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: you added ppa's of any kind?
<Shibe> lotuspsychje: ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: purge that stuff
<Shibe> ok
<infinity> Anyhow, again, this is not a support channel.  Please take this back to #ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Shibe: and lets continue in #ubuntu as infinity sugests
<infinity> If you need to keep drilling down to see what's broken, keep adding the "broken" packages to the install list until something looks obvious.
<infinity> ie: apt-get install libsdl2-2.0-0 libsdl2-2.0-0:i386 libwayland-egl1-mesa libwayland-egl1-mesa:i386
<infinity> for the next pass.
<infinity> Etc.
<infinity> Until you see a more obvious "can't install foo because bar hates you".
<infinity> lotuspsychje: Please don't recommend that users file bugs real-time in devel channels.  If they really need rapid support, there are people who sell support (like Canonical, and others), but expecting quick answers from people who are using these channels to coordinate development isn't fair or reasonable.
<lotuspsychje> infinity: i didnt recommend him to bug here, just for info about a package
<lotuspsychje> but no sweat, i wont recommend this channel to nobody anymore
<Kamilion> Shibe: Please do not disable wayland support in libsdl2, I'm using it.
<Kamilion> I'm in #lubuntu-offtopic if you need help debugging your issue.
<sil2100> Hello release team! I'm disabling the system-image importer for a longer while now (~1-2 hours)
<sil2100> Ok, maybe a bit less
<sil2100> I'll be switching it on and off through this period though
<tsimonq2> infinity: looks like Ubuntu's kernels aren't ALWAYS more secure than Linus'...just saying http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/01/19/linux_kernel_keyrings_get_privilege_escalation_patch/
<tsimonq2> :P
<cjwatson> Default kernel configs don't necessarily have much to do with what people actually enable when building homebrew mainline kernels, of course.
<apw> tsimonq2, of cours that is configuration related, so if you used our mainline builds for instance, you would be vunerable
<infinity> tsimonq2: The code is in mainline, how you configure it is up to you.
<infinity> tsimonq2: But running a distro kernel would have been much safer there than running mainline and not responding to the vulnerability within an hour of the first announcement.
<teward> any archive admins around to consider a package removal request?
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-21
<cjwatson> teward: removal requests generally need a bug anyway for an audit trail, so you may as well just file one and put it in the queue
<cjwatson> (no, I can't do it right now, bed soon)
<wxl> could someone tell me what's wrong with my builds? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/lubuntu/xenial/daily-20160120.log
<wxl> this is the lubuntu alternate installer (d-i) fwiw
<teward> cjwatson: there is one in the queue, i think
<LocutusOfBorg> fonts-roboto ^^^^ needed to make textlive-fonts-extra installable
<LocutusOfBorg> I can't build virtualbox otherwise :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<infinity> NP.
<LocutusOfBorg> so now fonts-roboto needs a MIR?
<infinity> Not if only -extra depends on it.
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm lost, how can -extra become installable then?
<infinity> -extra is in universe.
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texlive-extra
<LocutusOfBorg> I see it in main
<LocutusOfBorg> am I looking somewhere in the wrong location?
<infinity> texlive-fonts-extra is in universe.
<infinity> Source is in main, but not all the binaries are.
<LocutusOfBorg> really? we can have source in main and binaries in universe? how wonderful!
<infinity> Yeah, just not the other way around. :P
<LocutusOfBorg> I don't know how to check that, the source page doesn't seem to list this
<infinity> rmadison
<infinity> or apt-cache policy
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks, I'm preparing to the next question :)
<LocutusOfBorg> oh indeed, I see now, boost1.58 has been split because of the other way, some additional build-dependencies were needed
<LocutusOfBorg> so it was "other other way around" case :)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<cjwatson> wxl: priority-mismatches again.  cleared up for the next publisher run
<wxl> cjwatson: thank you, sir
 * bdmurray looks for an SRU team member
<bdmurray> Am I picking nits if the version number here bothers me? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/234714756/landscape-client_14.12-0ubuntu1_14.12-0ubuntu3.15.10.diff.gz
<wxl> bdmurray: in the scheme of things, yes, but that's very annoying!
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-22
<xnox> ..
<xnox> could somebody please deploy r1927 of the debian-cd code to production, and respin s390x server iso please? (it is merged but not "deployed")
<xnox> cjwatson, Laney ^
<cjwatson> xnox: done
<xnox> thank you
<cjwatson> xnox: and published
<spineau> Hello, I'd need someone to complete the MIR of pyotherside https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyotherside/+bug/1534067
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1534067 in pyotherside (Ubuntu) "[MIR] pyotherside" [Critical,Fix committed]
<spineau> it will unblock the xenail builds
<spineau> xenial
<spineau> pyotherside 1.4.0-2~fakesync2 just landed in universe this morning and is ready to do the main migration
<spineau> by xenial builds I meant the daily builds (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/)
<spineau> See https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/xenial/ubuntu
<cjwatson> spineau_afk: doing
<cjwatson> spineau_afk: done
<Laney> trying an ubuntu image build
<Laney> oops, I accidentally ctrl-ced it
<Laney> at least we'll see if the livefs builds finish
<mdeslaur> can someone please unblock conntrack-tools ^ It's the conntrack package that got renamed
<spineau> cjwatson: thank you
<rtg> A test failure in west-chamber -> xtables-addons -> linux-meta is holding up xenial kernel promotion. The west-chamber project appears to have gone dormant, and the patches to fix it are non-trivial. Can I have that test dependency removed ?
<Trevinho> bdmurray: hey, could you please give a look at https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/685 as it's waiting there for some long time and it would be nice to free the silo
<Trevinho> and also https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/735
<bdmurray> Trevinho: the unity-lens-music bugs could use a bit more information but I'll let it in anyway
<Trevinho> bdmurray: thanks
<bdmurray> no problem
#ubuntu-release 2016-01-23
 * xnox ponders how ready we are for trusty point release =)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.21~14.04 => 2.21~14.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.21~14.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, why is llvm-toolchain-3.9 not migrating?
<LocutusOfBorg> lldb-3.9/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: python-lldb-3.9
<LocutusOfBorg> rmadison disagrees
<LocutusOfBorg> oh... I need an AA zesty-proposed/universe
<LocutusOfBorg> it should go in main
<LocutusOfBorg> even shown in component-mismatches
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> I still also need an AA to make ocaml migrate, it needs just a couple of move to zesty-proposed
<LocutusOfBorg> janest-core-extended janest-core-kernel janest-core pa-test ocaml-re2 ocaml-textutils
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sudo (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.8.16-0ubuntu3 => 1.8.16-0ubuntu3.1] (core)
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, is there some background on those demotions to proposed you are requesting ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-60.81] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-60.81]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: krb5 (xenial-proposed/main) [1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu1 => 1.13.2+dfsg-5ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed/main) [3.19.0-80.88] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (vivid-proposed) [3.19.0-80.88]
<Odd_Bloke> infinity: slangasek: Could you short-cycle the cloud-init xenial SRU?  It's a minor change and we'd like it in place to build images for the point release.
<barry> sil2100: i'm thinking we'll just ditch the ubuntu-image 0.13 release.  0.14 is coming soon and will fix the ci issues i believe.  i'll prepare some uploads after a bit more local testing today
<sil2100> barry: ok
<slangasek> Odd_Bloke: done
<Odd_Bloke> slangasek: Thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.04ubuntu1 => 0.14+16.04ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.10ubuntu1 => 0.14+16.10ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<dmj_s76> infinity: I assume the 16.04.2 release is being pushed back?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-nwidger-jsoncolor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [20161209-1] (no packageset)
<infinity> dmj_s76: That's a fair assumption.  I need to send an email/
<dmj_s76> infinity: Okay, just noticed that the daily iso still doesn't have any of the HWE stack
<tjaalton> dmj_s76: because it's still a bit unclear what it'll look like
<dmj_s76> tjaalton: Ah, I see.  I'm assuming the 4.8 kernel at least.
<tjaalton> sure
<dmj_s76> But graphics stack is still uncertain
<tjaalton> but the xserver for instance is the same on xenial already, and for drivers yakkety just got point-releases for ati & amdgpu
<tjaalton> and -intel alread got sna backend for gen9 sru'd earlier, so no point in updating that either
<tjaalton> i mean, doing lts-hwe because of -intel
<dmj_s76> tjaalton: And what about nouveau?
<tjaalton> dmj_s76: tumbleweed
<tjaalton> same version in both
<dmj_s76> okay
 * dmj_s76 is looking forward to testing isos against a bunch of hardware.
<tjaalton> the biggest thing is new mesa, and it's been on the sru queue since before holidays
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Will you be able to take a look at the dbus package in xenial-proposed for a fast-track into updates today?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-os-xenapi (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-nwidger-jsoncolor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [20161209-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bubblewrap (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.1.6-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: bubblewrap (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.1.5-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<jbicha> please reject bubblewrap 0.1.6 from xenial (we're doing 1.5 instead) and chrome-gnome-shell from trusty, xenial, yakkety (I'll reupload later with py3 dependencies instead of py2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ostree (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2016.10-1 => 2016.15-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: flatpak (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.6.11-1 => 0.8.0-1~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: flatpak (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.8.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ostree (xenial-proposed/primary) [2016.15-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: petsc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub-installer (xenial-proposed/main) [1.128ubuntu5 => 1.128ubuntu5.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libytnef [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.9-1] (ubuntugnome, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libytnef [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.9-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted petsc [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.7.5+dfsg1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bubblewrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.6-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bubblewrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.5-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected chrome-gnome-shell [source] (trusty-proposed) [8-2ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected chrome-gnome-shell [source] (xenial-proposed) [8-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected chrome-gnome-shell [source] (yakkety-proposed) [8-2ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10.1]
<apw> jbicha, ^^ as per your earlier request.  note there were also duplicate 0.1.5 uploads which i also culled
<ginggs> apw: would you help me to get python-astropy to migrate please? the python-astropy autopkgtests are all clear now, the  remaining thing is astroplan/s390x. I would be happy with removing or demoting astroplan (current version FTBFS, maintainer is aware), but just skipping the s390x test be easier
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.21~14.04.1 => 2.21~14.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (trusty-proposed/main) [204-5ubuntu20.21 => 204-5ubuntu20.22] (core)
<apw> ginggs, so we have a new version of astroplan coming anyhow so that seems reasonable...
<apw> ginggs, and done
<ginggs> apw: thanks!
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> is there anything holding back https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/0.23+16.04.20161028-0ubuntu2 from migrating to xenial-proposed to xenial-updates?
<Saviq> any idea what's going on with the new gdk-pixbuf? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/2.36.4-1
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23816108/
<Saviq> looks like the new package does not have -common, but there's still a dependency on that
<Saviq> right, because it failed to build on amd64, where indep packages would come from
<Laney> Saviq: I retried it, built now
<Saviq> Laney, ack, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.21~14.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed/main) [3.13.0-108.155~precise1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (trusty-proposed/main) [3.2-2~ubuntu14.04.1 => 3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu14.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.3-1 => 3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu15.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (xenial-proposed/main) [3.2+git276-g7da50d6-3ubuntu1 => 3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-ext-pack (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.24-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 => 5.0.32-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.24-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 => 5.0.32-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: virtualbox-guest-additions-iso (xenial-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.24-0ubuntu1.16.04.1 => 5.0.32-0ubuntu1.16.04.2] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> sil2100: dbus has been released
<sil2100> bdmurray: \o/ thanks!
 * sil2100 checks yakkety
<sil2100> Since last time we had some autopkgtest issues there, I was re-running them but didn't check the result
<sil2100> bdmurray: could you take a look at the apport failures http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#dbus here?
<sil2100> bdmurray: I doubt that our simple change could cause such failure, I tried re-running twice but I still see the same failures for apport
<sil2100> libnih autopkgtests also are seemingly running infinitely even though I was kicking them manually as well
<bdmurray> sil2100: that's the same failure as bug 1651623 which xnox was going to look at
<ubot5> bug 1651623 in apport (Ubuntu) "adt tests fail on zesty for apport" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651623
<sil2100> bdmurray: thanks! Seems like it's zesty + yakkety
<bdmurray> sil2100: was it actually verified for yakkety?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 2.0.2-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.3.3 => 1.3.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.18 => 1.2.19] (core)
<juliank> Ah, there it is
<juliank> These two (1.3.4 and 1.2.19) are one line fixes for bug 1651923
<ubot5> bug 1651923 in apt (Ubuntu Yakkety) "apt https method decodes redirect locations and sends them to the destination undecoded." [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651923
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-trusty [amd64] (precise-proposed) [3.13.0-108.155~precise1]
<xnox> bdmurray, sil2100 - looking at http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/apport it's started to fail everywhere. have we let a dodgy apt in or something?!
<xnox> sigh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: owfs [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1p5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted owfs [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.1p5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-marathon (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.8.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected maxima [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.37.2-8ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:4.0~svn291432-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> infinity: hmm, so if Alpha 2 is next week, 16.04.2 might not be until February?
<flocculant> jbicha: is someone going to run the community side of a2? seen no mail to the release list about that yet
<flocculant> xubuntu won't be getting involved in alpha
<flocculant> so we'll not be the community voice
<flocculant> it's about time one of the flavours who never do that - do it imho ;)
<infinity> jbicha: Looks like it'll be Feb 2.
<jbicha> infinity: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epiphany-browser (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.22.0-1ubuntu2 => 3.22.5-0ubuntu0.1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: epiphany-browser (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.18.5-0ubuntu1.1 => 3.18.10-0ubuntu1] (desktop-extra)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muse-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.20+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tendermint-go-crypto [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160724.0.4b11d62-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biboumi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biboumi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:4.0~svn291432-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biboumi [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biboumi [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biboumi [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1:4.0~svn291432-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-18
<michi> slangasek: Can you pubish a silo for us? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active?landers=michi
<michi> Or, better question, how can I find an archive admin who can?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-applet (yakkety-proposed/main) [1.2.4-0ubuntu2 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager-applet (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.0-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: network-manager (xenial-proposed/main) [1.2.4-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 => 1.2.6-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> michi: if it's not a new binary, I believe you just need to find someone with upload permissions for that package to sponsor it for you
<michi> jbicha: Thanks for that. How do I find someone? Is there a specific group of people I should ask?
<jbicha> michi: for this, I'd try asking in #ubuntu-ci-eng since they handle bileto stuff
<michi> Cool, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-108.155] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-108.155]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [7.1-1ubuntu0.1 => 8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (xenial-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: chrome-gnome-shell (yakkety-proposed/universe) [7.1-1ubuntu0.1 => 8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: chrome-gnome-shell (trusty-proposed/primary) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu14.04.1]
<apw> jbicha, you have duplicate uploads ^ for yakkety ... are they identicle ?
<jbicha> apw: hi, could you reject the older yakkety one (it's the one that says no-change)?
<apw> jbicha, gone
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected chrome-gnome-shell [source] (yakkety-proposed) [8-2ubuntu3~ubuntu16.10.1]
<jbicha> and please also reject flatpak from xenial and yakkety and bubblewrap from xenial (xenial is in the new queue)
<jbicha> Debian changed the packaging so we might as well do the newer version for SRUs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected flatpak [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.8.0-1~ubuntu16.10.1]
<apw> jbicha, *blam*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected bubblewrap [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.1.5-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected flatpak [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.8.0-1~ubuntu16.04.1]
<jbicha> thank you
<apw> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted accerciser [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.0-1ubuntu1]
<jbicha> apw: you can reject tracker from yakkety too, I'm waiting on a better fix from upstream for the regressions there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected tracker [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.10.3-0ubuntu0.1]
<jbicha> tumbleweed: your maxima/yakkety SRU doesn't look right since the yakkety release version was only 5.37.2-8
<apw> jbicha, in what sense, in the sense the diff is all screwy ?
<jbicha> apw: oh so it's just Launchpad being unhelpful?
<apw> jbicha, yeah there was an attempt to put 5.38.0 into yakkety which was later deleted
<jbicha> never mind then :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted maxima [source] (yakkety-proposed) [5.37.2-8ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<apw> ^ accepting that as we have it already in xenial and zesty
<tumbleweed> jbicha: phew
<apw> tumbleweed, though you have some ftbfs issues ...
<apw> tumbleweed, arm64 in both and ppc64el on xenial
<tumbleweed> lovely
<tumbleweed> this happens when you help people out on IRC
<ginggs> can someone reject/remove winetricks from -proposed please? i want to sync from debian now
<infinity> ginggs: You want to make the versions go backwards?  Please don't, even in proposed.
<infinity> ginggs: Just upload a -1ubuntu2 that is identical, except for the changelog, to the Debian one, if that's the goal, and then sync on the next Debian upload.
<ginggs> infinity: ok :(
<infinity> ginggs: Why do we not want our delta anymore?
<infinity> ginggs: I'm not sure the point of the dependency change, but the other thing sounds useful?
<ginggs> infinity: in Debian they now have a proper .desktop file and icon, if you launch winetricks from the desktop it now disaplys the GUI, and if you launch it from the terminal, you get the command line options (and can start the GUI with --gui)
<infinity> ginggs: So the delta is redundant, or?
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> ginggs: If you're sure the delta's pointless now, yeah, just upload ubuntu2 with a reset to "just like Debian", and note as such in the changelog, so the next overeager merge sniper realises it should just be synced.
<ginggs> infinity: yup, it is redundant now
<ginggs> infinity: ok will upload ubuntu2
<juliank> infinity: Would you have time to accept the tiny apt 1.2.19 and 1.3.4 into {xenial,yakkety}-proposed?
<juliank> (single line of code add hotfix release)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (xenial-proposed/main) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4~16.04.0 => 2.2.2-0ubuntu0~16.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4 => 2.2.2-0ubuntu0~16.10.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: walinuxagent (trusty-proposed/main) [2.1.5-0ubuntu4~14.04.0 => 2.2.2-0ubuntu0~14.04.1] (ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<rbasak> tjaalton: looking at bug 1643708, I'm concerned that there's nothing in the test plan to make sure that existing users of the SPNEGO are not broken, so I'm not comfortable releasing it even though it is verification-done now. As an aside the reporter possibly hasn't checked all three releases. Could you take care of it please?
<ubot5> bug 1643708 in krb5 (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Add SPNEGO special case for NTLMSSP+MechListMIC" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643708
<rbasak> tjaalton: there's no Regression Potential consideration in that bug either.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (yakkety-proposed/main) [10.2.3-0ubuntu2.1 => 10.2.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: netcfg (xenial-proposed/main) [1.135ubuntu4.1 => 1.135ubuntu4.2] (core)
<tjaalton> rbasak: you mean run the tests on other releases?
<xnox> infinity, netcfg ^ the debdiff sans */po/* is just this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23821680/
<rbasak> tjaalton: I mean did he test -proposed on just the release he's using, or all three releases that currently have that update in -proposed?
<rbasak> tjaalton: but also we must consider use cases of the package other than just his. His patch may fix his use case, but what about all other use cases that use the code path he's touching? Do they still work?
<tjaalton> well I don't know
<tjaalton> questions for him
<rbasak> tjaalton: right, but I think those questions needed to have been asked before accepting the SRU.
<rbasak> tjaalton: so could you please communicate with him and sort it out as needed? I already was, but you took over.
<tjaalton> uh
<tjaalton> how to test without having packages to test?
<tjaalton> I didn't know things had to be tested beforehand
<tjaalton> reading it now it clearly says the only thing missing was a test case
<rbasak> tjaalton: I'm not saying that things had to be tested beforehand.
<rbasak> tjaalton: I'm saying that the Regression Potential section had to be considered beforehand, and on doing so other users' use cases should have been considered and mitigated, for example by asking for a test *plan* that checks other use cases to be done during verification.
<rbasak> tjaalton: I don't think it's acceptable for the SRU process to be throwing patches through that don't consider use cases other than the sole one the reporter cares about. That's just asking for a regression.
<tjaalton> well, I looked at the patch, and can't see how it could regress
<rbasak> tjaalton: well that's down to your judgement. But without documenting this in the bug, I couldn't have possibly known that.
<rbasak> tjaalton: and even then, do you not think it's appropriate to actually test for regressions, rather than assume there aren't any by looking at the patch?
<tjaalton> rbasak: sure, and they still can
<rbasak> tjaalton: are they going to? Because normally I would expect the test cases to be negotiated in the bug description *before* accepting the SRU.
<tjaalton> that's up to them if they want to see it in -updates, no?
<tjaalton> oh well, looks like I didn't refresh the bug before adding a comment
<tjaalton> I'll let it rest for another month then
<tjaalton> you could've just asked the submitter the same questions and not me
<rbasak> tjaalton: I don't think this is fair to the submitter. IMHO, we should agree a test plan before accepting the SRU. Otherwise he carries out the test plan he thought was agreed, and now we're saying that that's insufficient and he needs to do more? That's another round trip and not OK from the submitter's perspective.
<rbasak> tjaalton: this is why I longer wanted to deal with it.
<rbasak> tjaalton: and you TIL.
<rbasak> tjaalton: I would not have accepted that SRU as-is. Given that you did, I would like you to follow through, rather than making me deal with something that I already said in the bug I didn't think was OK and making me decide between giving the submitter further grief and releasing an SRU that IMHO is insufficiently tested.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.2.19]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.3.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.30-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.30-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.30-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.32-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-guest-additions-iso [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.32-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted virtualbox-ext-pack [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.0.32-0ubuntu1.16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pollinate [source] (xenial-proposed) [4.23-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pollinate [source] (trusty-proposed) [4.23-0ubuntu1~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted pollinate [source] (yakkety-proposed) [4.23-0ubuntu1.1]
<tjaalton> rbasak: wouldn't the correct action have been to self-assign the bug then?
<rbasak> tjaalton: does ~ubuntu-sru know that means an SRU-handler-exclusive-lock? I wasn't aware of this and not sure it would work. And that field will conflict with whoever is driving the bug. In any case, I would have been happy for any ~ubuntu-sru to accept the SRU after verifying that the SRU submission was complete. It was not, because the Regression Potential section was missing, as I had already
<rbasak> pointed out.
<rbasak> IMHO, in between the submitter writing Regression Potential and someone from ~ubuntu-sru reviewing it, the need for other-use-case testing would have become clear.
<tjaalton> maybe setting incomplete is enough, and if it was then I didn't notice that
 * apw doesn't believe there is any way to tell
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ceph (xenial-proposed/main) [10.2.3-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 10.2.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<sil2100> Hey! Could anyone take a look at walinuxagent in the UNAPPROVED queue for xenial, yakkety and trusty?
<sil2100> We would like that in -proposed as soon as possible
<sil2100> There should be an SRU exception for those somewhere, although no one knows where
<slangasek> it's "cloud->hwe" as an SRU class, but I think gaughen took an action to write up something more formal (or I'm confusing this with a different package, which is possible)
<gaughen> slangasek, that was for the gce compute image package
<gaughen> and philroche has it on his list of things to do before we submit a package update
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (yakkety-proposed) [12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<rbasak> arges: ^ are you still reviewing? Shall I look at walinuxagent, or are you already doing it?
<jdstrand> rbasak: hey, fyi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libseccomp/+bug/1450642/comments/20
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1450642 in libseccomp (Ubuntu Trusty) "seccomp missing many new syscalls" [High,Fix committed]
<rbasak> jdstrand: thanks. I'll look again today.
<jdstrand> rbasak: thanks!
<rbasak> arges: I'm taking walinuxagent.
<sil2100> Thanks guys!
<rbasak> sil2100: are you missing a bug reference to 1650522? This looks like a deliberate change in behaviour through the packaging, so does this need be part of this SRU?
<sil2100> rbasak: this is not an included change, now is it?
<sil2100> rbasak: it was released and then rejected, now we have autoupdate disabled again
<sil2100> So == it's the same state as it was before
<rbasak> sil2100: oh I see, sorry. I saw mention of it in a quilt patch, but I see now that you've just updated the patch to work with the new waagent.conf file.
 * rbasak wonders if that's a conffile.
<rbasak> sil2100: do you have a PPA build available anywhere please? If not I can build locally of course.
<sil2100> rbasak: sure, we have it built and tested
<sil2100> https://launchpad.net/~sil2100/+archive/ubuntu/prerelease
<rbasak> Thanks!
<sil2100> rbasak: the versioning scheme is a bit different for the SRU bits here, as I decided to go with something different in the end
<rbasak> OK
<sil2100> But other than that those are the exact same packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2 => 12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
<rbasak> sil2100: so there are conffile changes. What's your opinion on them please? Are they necessary?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (yakkety-proposed/main) [12.0.3-1ubuntu2 => 12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.2] (core, xorg)
<sil2100> rbasak: hm, what do you mean exactly?
<rbasak> sil2100: sorry, my IRC connection timed out.
<rbasak> sil2100: if the conffile is modified locally, the user will get a prompt on upgrade, which might be missed if the user is updating automatically.
<rbasak> sil2100: in that case, the conffile update won't happen.
<rbasak> sil2100: so ideally we'd avoid that.
<sil2100> rbasak: yeah, I don't think there was anything in place for that anytime for this package...
<rbasak> sil2100: if the conffile updates are necessary, then it'll break users who follow the defaults.
<rbasak> (if they have modified them)
<sil2100> Yeah, this possibly needs to be addressed sometime, but as I said - I didn't see any countermeasures applied for that in the past as well
<sil2100> rbasak: you think it would be ok for me to fill in a bug for that and handle it with a future upload?
<LocutusOfBorg> can any archive admin help me in making imagemagick transition end?
<LocutusOfBorg> stuck due to emacs24[ppc64el] and emacs25[arm64]
<LocutusOfBorg> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/imagemagick6.html
<rbasak> sil2100: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added sgt-launcher to xubuntu in zesty
<ginggs> LocutusOfBorg: fix emacs?
<ginggs> can i get a 'force-badtest sunpy/0.7.4-2/armhf' please? it was removed in LP: #1643151 but still shows 'Test in progress' for pytest migration
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1643151 in sunpy (Ubuntu) "Please remove sad pandas and friends" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1643151
<rbasak> sil2100: I filed bug 1657523 and bug 1657524.
<ubot5> bug 1657523 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu) "Package lacks conffile handling, breaking SRU major version updates" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657523
<ubot5> bug 1657524 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu) "AutoUpdate is disabled in a manner that can cause it to fail to be disabled in practice" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657524
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> sil2100: I updated bug 1651128. +0. I accept a point, but I'd like a second opinion. I see no other problems.
<ubot5> bug 1651128 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] walinuxagent 2.2.2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651128
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<rbasak> I accept *your* point that is.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mydumper [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.9.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libcec [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: juju-core (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.0-0ubuntu0.16.10.3 => 2.0.2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> rbasak: thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> rbasak: I'll poke someone else for a second opinion in this case
<sil2100> bdmurray: hey! Could you take a look at the SRUs for walinuxagent in trusty, xenial and yakkety? rbasak did a review already but since the packages aren't completely without issues he would like a second opinion
<sil2100> bdmurray: the SRU bug is LP: #1651128
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1651128 in walinuxagent (Ubuntu Yakkety) "[SRU] walinuxagent 2.2.2" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1651128
<sil2100> bdmurray: in case you +1 those into -propose, I promise to take care of the issues found by rbasak with next uploads
<sil2100> My point for getting those in is: this was always an issue really, and I don't say it's not an issue but seemingly didn't cause any real problems for users *yet&
<sil2100> *
<rbasak> And to be clear, I agree with sil2100 on that point. I'm just not sure what that means I should do from an SRU perspective.
<acheronuk> can someone please force-badtest? kdebugsettings/16.04.3-0ubuntu1 ktextwidgets/5.28.0-0ubuntu1
<acheronuk> both these are soon to be replaced by new versions, and our person who can fix the tests is AWOL at the moment
<acheronuk> and this is blocking a bugfix Qtbase from migrating
<apw> rbasak, if both of those issues have been in previous SRUs just having them documented, and commitment from sil2100 to fix them seems enough to ignore those at least in the short term
<apw> acheronuk, looking
<acheronuk> oh, and so is test on unity8 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#qtbase-opensource-src
<acheronuk> which I think was also badtestest last time when the initial Qt migration was being helped through?
<acheronuk> *badtest-ed
<apw> acheronuk, i can't see unity8 being hinted since august last year ...
<apw> acheronuk, i have hinted the first two
<acheronuk> apw: thank you. I may be misremembering the unity8 one then. may have been something else
<bdmurray> rbasak: I agree with apw re walinuxagent
<acheronuk> apw: ah. it was ubuntu-system-settings that had the failing test on unity8, which I thought may have in turn blocked the last Qt. so that either did not, or was sorted some other way
<acheronuk> ok. so perhaps someone would be kind enough to retry the timing out test please?
<acheronuk> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=zesty&arch=amd64&package=unity8&trigger=qtbase-opensource-src%2F5.7.1%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu2%7E1
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr425-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 0.1.0~bzr437-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: libvirt (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.6 => 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.7] (ubuntu-server, virt)
<cpaelzer> hi, for the xenial libvirt SRU that just hit the unapproved queue I was asked in the bug if there would be any chance to still slip into 16.04.2
<sergiusens> rbasak, mind letting snapcraft 2.25 into xenial-updates and yakkety-updates ?
<cpaelzer> Not mine personally (but I'm agreeing with the argument) I'm just forwarding that wish for now - If there is any chance at all please have a look at the queue and bug 1637601 for more
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1637601 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1637601). The error has been logged
<clivejo> acheronuk: I started it, but it seems to be timing out again - http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/running#pkg-unity8
<acheronuk> clivejo: seems so :/
<clivejo> anyone able to help out with this?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted kombu [source] (trusty-proposed) [3.0.7-1ubuntu1.1]
<sergiusens> slangasek, hey! (falling back to you) mind letting snapcraft 2.25 into xenial-updates and yakkety-updates ?
<slangasek> sergiusens: there appears to be an autoure for snapcraft/amd64 in yakkety, do you know about this?
<sergiusens> slangasek, a what?
<sergiusens> probably yes
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> sergiusens: there appears to be an autopkgtest failure for snapcraft/amd64 in yakkety, do you know about this?
<slangasek> sorry, cpu too loaded to process usb keyboard interrupts :P
<sergiusens> oh, regression in adt... darn
<sergiusens> I clicked the retest twice I think, does that run twice? had network issues
<sergiusens> we should combine your cpu overload with my network issues :-)
<sergiusens> yeah, network, "Invalid http response for https://xmlrpc.launchpad.net/bazaar/: Unable to handle http code 502: Bad Gateway"
<sergiusens> slangasek, I don't mind rerunning, it will pass ;-)
<slangasek> it should only retrigger a single rerun
<sergiusens> slangasek, btw, how do I resubmit the "always" failed cases, the armhf ones should pass now iirc but I cannot retrigger
<slangasek> sergiusens: there's a tool that pitti sent email about a couple months ago to let you do arbitrary retriggers
<slangasek> retry-autopkgtest-regressions, in ubuntu-archive-tools
<slangasek> but basically, all it does anyway is construct urls and load them in a browser...  you could just edit the url in your browser, in this case :)
<sergiusens> slangasek, thanks
<infinity> slangasek: Wow, you lost "packagetest fail" to lost keyboard interrupts?  That's special.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (xenial-proposed/main) [229-4ubuntu15 => 229-4ubuntu16] (core)
<sil2100> rbasak: hey! Could you press the Approval button for walinuxagent as per opinions above? ^
<sil2100> rbasak: I assigned myself to the two bugs so those don't get lost anywhere
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted systemd [source] (xenial-proposed) [229-4ubuntu16]
<slangasek> sil2100: he's probably EOD, but why can't apw or bdmurray accept the SRU since it's their opinion? :-)
<bdmurray> because I didn't actually review the upload for the SRU?
<slangasek> that's a good reason
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> If anyone additional can review and approve then that's fine as well, didn't want to waste time unnecessarily
<sil2100> And I don't want to self-approve things
<sil2100> This can possibly wait till tomorrow of course
<teward> how far away is feature freeze again?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nova (trusty-proposed/main) [1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu1.5 => 1:2014.1.5-0ubuntu1.6] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.2.2-0ubuntu0~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.2.2-0ubuntu0~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted walinuxagent [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.2.2-0ubuntu0~16.10.1]
<rbasak> sil2100: accepted.
<rbasak> teward: just under a month I think? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<teward> mmkay, hopefully I can resolve this evil build failure for nginx so i can get the merge working
<teward> if not, well... i'm out of options :/
<sil2100> rbasak: wow! Thank you!
<sergiusens> slangasek, the yakkety amd64 adt tests now passed (pending-sru has not caught up yet though), can you take care of it at your convenience?
<slangasek> sergiusens: lgtm, releasing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerpc-utils [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-2ubuntu0.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [7.2.7-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-62.83] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/main) [4.8.0-36.38] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: opencc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1ubuntu0.16.10.1 => 1.0.4-1ubuntu0.16.10.2] (input-methods, kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<LocutusOfBorg> "Unable to identify file foobar.buildinfo (devel) in changes.
<LocutusOfBorg> Further error processing not possible because of a critical previous error."
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, ^^ is it worth a bug against launchpad? I know dpkg is not merged yet :)
<xnox> .... build source package on ubuntu....
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: sure; I agree that we should accept and store buildinfo files
<infinity> cjwatson: And, to xnox's point, when I merge dpkg, should I neuter that feature until LP doesn't barf on it? :P
<infinity> (I'm going to do so very soon)
<xnox> cjwatson, i think at the moment dak silently discards buildinfo files.
<cjwatson> infinity: might be a good plan
<cjwatson> xnox: sure, but LP should store them
<cjwatson> we have a librarian
<cjwatson> (store doesn't mean publish, that's quite a different matter)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, but the point is: do I need to file a bug or nothing?
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: bug please
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, thanks for that, I see many package starting to build-depend on new dpkg
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<infinity> Versioned build-deps on dpkg make me a sad panda.
<cjwatson> I'll get it fixed soon, but (a) I'm on leave and (b) we're in the middle of upgrading our buildbot to cope with xenial guests and it's currently in a broken state in the middle, so it may take a few days
<infinity> I guess it's people who think that's the "right" way to get the newer buildflags defaults. :/
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, sbuild uses features of new dpkg
<infinity> LocutusOfBorg: Oh, sbuild is a special snowflake here.  I thought you meant random packages that have nothing to do with build toolchains.
<LocutusOfBorg> "S:fieldname" is available on new dpkg and used in bcron
<LocutusOfBorg> I want a new dpkg feature for cmake-extras foo
<LocutusOfBorg> so, I already have 3 use cases for new dpkg, and moreover switch PIE default to on everywhere? :P
<LocutusOfBorg> this will make me happy and drop the libpng1.6 hacky rules
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: (BTW, please attach an example changes file to your bug)
<cjwatson> (and ideally an example buildinfo file too)
<LocutusOfBorg> cjwatson, an example can be a link to my sbuild merge on my ppa?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/11887168
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-62.83]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [4.8.0-36.38]
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: that will do I guess
<cjwatson> (but in the bug, I'll forget it on IRC)
<LocutusOfBorg> already opened and added to the bug
<LocutusOfBorg> also infinity I like this fix http://bugs.debian.org/844348
<ubot5> Debian bug 844348 in src:dpkg "dpkg: please support ${source:Upstream-Version} in query" [Normal,Fixed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/main) [16.11-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crash (xenial-proposed/main) [7.1.4-1ubuntu4 => 7.1.4-1ubuntu5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [16.11-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [arm64] (zesty-proposed/main) [16.11-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> still no AA around? :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpdk [i386] (zesty-proposed/main) [16.11-1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> jbicha, thanks for the php-imagick fix
<LocutusOfBorg> I was looking at the code, but I didn't find the error, and then I saw your upload :)
<LocutusOfBorg> testsuite retried
<LocutusOfBorg> still emacs24/emacs25 are blocking it, not sure if an AA can do anything
<LocutusOfBorg> oh now it fails for other reasons :(
<jbicha> LocutusOfBorg: the php-imagick test still fails
<LocutusOfBorg> http://pecl.php.net/package/imagick/3.4.3RC2
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe we can ask debian to upload that RC2
<jbicha> I didn't see anything in the changelog that seemed to help with the test
<LocutusOfBorg> I sent a mail to the maintainer and cc'd you
<LocutusOfBorg> github commit lits is mentioning a lot of tests
<mapreri> xnox: FYI, Debian now stores the .buildinfo files too, and TTBOMK we already have several thousands of them for > 200 MB (I'd need to grep IRC logs for more precise numbers).  Just they aren't exported in a public directory.
<fossfreedom_> Hi all - please can someone add Ubuntu Budgie to the ISO Tracker QA system please?  We would like to participate in Alpha 2.  TIA
<Laney> jbicha: LocutusOfBorg: The -extra thing isn't installed. It's only a recommends of the thing that is now Test-Depends, so either switch that to something which will install it (the -dev) or add Restrictions: needs-recommends.
<jbicha> Laney: thank you, I'll do needs-recommends
<bittin_> Hello do you know when 16.4.2 is released?
<fossfreedom_> cyphermox: sorry for the direct ping - since your name was the last entry in the changelog... any chance you (or forward to someone) can have a look at Ubuntu Budgie's ubiquity-slideshow merge proposal please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/1644976
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1644976 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "ubuntu budgie slideshow proposal" [Wishlist,In progress]
<fossfreedom_> bittin_: release has been postponed to the 2nd of Feb - polishing off some HWE issues apparently
<bittin_> fossfreedom_: ah alright thanks for info
<LocutusOfBorg> nice, so I have chances to see virtualbox go in xenial-updates :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biboumi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biboumi [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biboumi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biboumi [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biboumi [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpdk [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [i386] (zesty-proposed) [7.2.7-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libcec [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4.0.1+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.0~svn291432-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.0~svn291432-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mydumper [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.9.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-snapshot [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [1:4.0~svn291432-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muse-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.20+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tendermint-go-crypto [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.0~git20160724.0.4b11d62-1]
<rbasak> Could someone force-badtest dovecot/1:2.2.25-1ubuntu2/armhf please? This is a known unstable test. It takes an unreasonable number of retry attempts to get it to pass. This is blocking mysql-5.7 migration.
<rbasak> I did look into it but I couldn't find the race :-/
<cpaelzer> rbasak: we should think on disableing the test for arm on the next merge
<cpaelzer> it is causing so much more trouble than it helps
<tjaalton> could someone remove tomcat 8.5 from zesty-proposed, it breaks dogtag-pki and blocks updates to it
<tjaalton> and mark it blocked for now
<tjaalton> so that it won't get autosynced at least
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.13+16.10ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.13+16.04ubuntu2]
<flocculant> fossfreedom_: you about?
<fossfreedom_> flocculant: hi - yes
<flocculant> fossfreedom_: rather than spam here - take it to query?
<teward> SRU team, can I bounce a question off of you?  A request came in to backport updated NGINX to Xenial and Trusty, would that be better suited to go through SRU or standard backports process?
<teward> for Trusty it'd be a substantial version bump
<teward> and a lot of different feature revisions...
<teward> (Xenial, not so much, that could qualify under micro-release since we already track nginx stable there)
<teward> (same for Yakkety)
<teward> and by 'backport' i mean to update nginx in those releases to a newer stable branchl
<teward> s/branchl/version/
<rbasak> teward: depends on the feature changes I think. I think feature changes would be frowned upon.
<teward> rbasak: then Trusty would have to get a standard backport; Xenial and Yakkety could get 1.10.2 probably under the MRE rules.  Though, I will have to stab the debian/rules at some point to work over some pretty awful build failures I witnessed
<teward> (and no I am not doing the dynamic module stuff for Xenial or Yakkety yet(
<teward> rbasak: given that Trusty has 1.4.6, and we're at 1.10.x, I'm pretty certain we're going to have a lot of changes
<teward> and I think a package drop somewhere in there
<teward> (not sure on the last one there)
<bdmurray> sil2100: If you have a moment look at ironic in the yakkety queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.19.0-80.88~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-62.83~14.04.1] (kernel)
<sil2100> bdmurray: looking
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gss-ntlmssp (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1 => 0.7.0-3~ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gss-ntlmssp (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.6.0-1 => 0.7.0-3~ubuntu0.16.10.1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> bdmurray: hmm, ok, so the package looks okayish (strange that they modify the changes list in the source for 6.2.1, but well), but we can't approve it since 6.2.2 is still not in zesty
<bdmurray> sil2100: right, not in zesty so in limbo
<sil2100> I wonder, will there be a zesty release in the end? SInce I see it's marked Invalid for the dev series
<sil2100> ...and should we care about that or is that more of the maintainers thing?
<sil2100> bdmurray: you have any other package that I could still review, or should I just pick some now from the queue as it goes?
<bdmurray> sil2100: I don't have anything specific at the moment.
<sil2100> bdmurray: ok, since I know the codebase, let me take a look at ubuntu-image now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> barry: uh oh! A small nitpick for the ubuntu-image SRUs!
<barry> sil2100: okay! what's up?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> barry: two of the bugs that you usually hide from appearing on the SRU dashboard are now in proper LP format so they appear in Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed
<sil2100> barry: e.g. the two bugs for the role: handling ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
<barry> sil2100: oh damn, i think that was a retro-merge
<barry> i suppose i can regen 0.14 for x and y
<sil2100> barry: sorry for that, that would make things easier as otherwise we'll have unnecessary bugs appearing in pending-sru's
<barry> sil2100: yeah, no worries
<barry> let's do it right!
<sil2100> I guess we could release as is, but we'd either have to change the bugs for SRU compatibility or have someone remembering to ignore those - so yeah, this would make it more clean ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> (sorry, first ubuntu-image release I'm reviewing and it seems I'm bringing bad luck)
<sil2100> ;)
<barry> sil2100: or maybe i snuck that in to test you :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dropwizard-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14.159-1] (no packageset)
<sil2100> Oooh
<sil2100> Tricky!
<sil2100> ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14.159-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14.159-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14.159-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14.159-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: seafile [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simgrid [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [3.14.159-1] (no packageset)
<bdmurray> slangasek: did you look at all the releasable things in pending-sru?
<slangasek> bdmurray: for my perceived value of releasable, yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libvirt [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.3.1-1ubuntu10.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.18.0-1 => 0.18.0-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> re fossfreedom's request for things to be added to iso tracker earlier - I've done the majority of it for budgie - they have downloads/testsuites etc now - not sure about the budgie release team/product owner bit - balloons was looking at that but wasn't sure of who it needed to be
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-qrencode [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.01-5ubuntu1]
<bdmurray> jbicha: Should there be something about testing ostree in bug 1656712?
<ubot5> bug 1656712 in ostree (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Update flatpak and ostree to 0.8" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1656712
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sosreport [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu15.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epiphany-browser [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.22.5-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xserver-xorg-input-libinput (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.19.0-1 => 0.19.0-1ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
<balloons> whomever will own the release responsibilities can recieve the permission for budgie in the tracker
<wxl> permission seems to be given manually, or at least not by an existing team on lp, at least if i look at ~lubuntu-product-managers/
<wxl> me thinks maybe making a team would be wise
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager-applet [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.2.6-0ubuntu1]
<wxl> it also might be a good improvement to make whatever permission we get only affect particular suites
<wxl> not like anyone has exploited that (and sometimes it has been used to the benefit of particular flavors) but still
<clivejo> KDE Apps 16.12.1 (minus PIM) are incoming
 * acheronuk hides
<tsimonq2> *appears from the void*
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: Since it appears that I'm helping with Alpha 2, who's going to be on the Nusakan side of things?
<tsimonq2> (technically I'm not back yet, taking a break from finals studying, but I wanted to ping about it to make sure someone other than me is thinking about it)
<wxl> tsimonq2: when you do get it figured out, we need to get budgie access to the tracker (see above)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok, chatting with David now on their Gitter channel.
<wxl> tsimonq2: great. the issue is currently not willingness on their end, so much as it is on release team's end as far as getting them access XD
<wxl> tsimonq2: i DID suggest we make those with access to the tracker into a team to make everything a bit more clear and perhaps make it clear who to actually talk to to get added, but that's an aside
<tsimonq2> wxl: OR we could make it sort of a "while-your'e-at-it-pretty-please-with-a-cherry-on-top-I'll-buy-beer" XD
<tsimonq2> *you're
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ceph [source] (yakkety-proposed) [10.2.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<wxl> heheh yep
<tsimonq2> wxl: Anyways, yeah, good idea.
<wxl> probably not putting the cherry in the beer, though.
<wxl> anyways, kubuntu and lubuntu are both in
<tsimonq2> Why not? Give it a little plastic stick with an umbrella... :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yep, I volunteered us both on the ML last night.
<wxl> thx
<tsimonq2> np
<flocculant> wxl: access to tracker is sorted - just budgie release team to do
 * wxl sighs
<wxl> apparently my beers weern't sufficient :)
<tsimonq2> Anyways, back to work, I have a teacher that I Really Really Don't Like Right Now that assigned us a page of homework after our 6 page final, due on the first day of the semester...
<tsimonq2> I'll keep IRC up though, if you need me, ping.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted opencc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.4-1ubuntu0.16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kdegraphics-mobipocket [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted freshplayerplugin [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.3.5-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted spyder [source] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted epiphany-browser [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.18.10-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spyder [amd64] (yakkety-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcddb [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkcompactdisc [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<jbicha> bdmurray: my plan to test ostree was just to see if flatpak worked, if that's fine with you, I'll mention that on the bug
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<jbicha> bdmurray: for the flatpak sru, I need to work with -security about bug 1657357 for yakkety
<ubot5> bug 1657357 in flatpak (Ubuntu) "bubblewrap escape via TIOCSTI ioctl" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657357
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: marble [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (yakkety-proposed) [12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mesa [source] (xenial-proposed) [12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (xenial-proposed/main) [11.2.0-1ubuntu2.2 => 12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mesa (yakkety-proposed/main) [12.0.3-1ubuntu2 => 12.0.5-0ubuntu0.16.10.1] (core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cantor [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cantor [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: golang-1.8-race-detector-runtime (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.0+svn285455-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cantor [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cantor [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: cantor [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libkf5kipi [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-20
<tjaalton> could debhelper 10 be backported to xenial?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [amd64] (zesty-proposed/main) [119] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
<jbicha> tjaalton: it's in xenial-backports: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debhelper
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-keyring (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.20.0-2ubuntu4 => 3.20.0-2ubuntu4.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-keyring (xenial-proposed/main) [3.18.3-0ubuntu2 => 3.18.3-0ubuntu2.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<tsimonq2> New fancy debhelper? :O
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.1.3-2] (no packageset)
<tjaalton> jbicha: oh.. thx
<valorie> weee, it's so good to see some of our KDE packages appear
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: But the work there might not be done, actually.
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: https://nthykier.wordpress.com/2016/09/11/debhelper-10-is-now-available/ - seems it doesn't recognize 10 as a stable release yet.
<tjaalton> tsimonq2: yeah and I'd need it in -updates but doubt that'll happen.. best to just modify pkgs to not need 10
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: Hmm, why is that?
<tjaalton> mesa migrated to it
<tsimonq2> tjaalton: Why can't mp up one? Just curious what breaks...
<tsimonq2> *we bump
<tjaalton> dunno, just not gonna happen anytime soon
<tsimonq2> O_o
<tjaalton> actually, since backports has it it's good enough for me for now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dropwizard-metrics [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [3.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [3.14.159-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [3.14.159-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [3.14.159-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [i386] (zesty-proposed) [3.14.159-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [3.14.159-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simgrid [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [3.14.159-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [i386] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted seafile [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [6.0.1+git20161227.5f030ac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted initramfs-tools [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.103ubuntu4.7]
<xnox> mwhudson, the updated runc in 1.12.3 docker.io appears to be no worky on s390x at all.
<apw> xnox, you are sure it is the runc which causes the issue here ?  the delta from what was there before is very small
<xnox> apw, pretty sure.
<xnox> apw, will test in a bit. Let me show the pastebin.
<apw> xnox, i am saying that downgrading docker.io itself and leaving runc upgraded is also a fail
<xnox> correct
<xnox> docker.io is irrelevant, as it execs containerd, which execs runc, which bubbles up the error
<xnox> apw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23832610/
<apw> xnox, most unexpected, what version of runc works ?
<xnox> is the update to libseccomp which is present in docker.io & containerd, but not in runc.
<xnox> runc from zesty-proposed is all good
<xnox> currently triggered ADT tests to get that to migrate.
<xnox> after that will take this seccomp_internal.go vendorized update, rebuild runc with just that, and hopefully push that out as SRU to yakkety & xenial asap.
<apw> xnox, that does seem like a good idea, if we can get that migrated, we can get it backported :)
<xnox> yeap =) backporting everything may be easier ;-)
<apw> xnox, as the versio in zesty release and those are the same
<apw> currently, so it seems reasonable to continue to do that
<xnox> apw, however docker-in-lxd is failing
<xnox> adt test (did rerun now) maybe i need to add "&trigger=lxd" or some such.
<xnox> nope, there is no new lxd..... i wonder if lxd does not let the new docker do seccomp =(
<xnox> apw, if the ADT fails for zesty, i'll start a silo with SRU for seccomp via bileto - such that we have a PPA for yakkety/xenial and can see ADT test results before shoving it in.....
<apw> xnox, sounds plausible, and the plan too
<xnox> ticket for yakkety https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388
<xnox> ticket for xenial https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389
<xnox> apw, cherrypick of the seccomp patch, upgrading runc on yakkety results in container to start, when previously it did not.
<xnox> no need to restart docker.service or anything like that. Will upload things into tickets shortly.
<apw> xnox, ack
<xnox> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 built and validated on yakkety that it is all good; adt tests / automated signoff is now pending
<xnox> for the 2389 waiting for packages to be published
<xnox> actually they look to be published too
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xf86-input-mtrack-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.3.1-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:2.10.2-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-libinput-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.19.0-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:13.1.0-1ubuntu2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.1.2-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-cirrus-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.5.3-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-fbdev-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:0.4.4-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-geode-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [2.11.18-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-mach64-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [6.9.5-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xf86-input-wacom-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:0.33.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.8.3-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:7.7.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-freedreno-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.4.0-1build1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-mga-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.6.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-joystick-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.6.2-1build4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-dummy-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:0.3.7-1build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-input-void-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.4.1-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-intel-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [2:2.99.917+git20160706-1ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-neomagic-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.2.9-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:0.3.3+git20160310-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-r128-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [6.10.1-1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-siliconmotion-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.7.8-1ubuntu6~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-tdfx-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.4.6-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-vesa-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:2.3.4-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.0.12-2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-savage-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:2.3.8-1ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-trident-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:1.3.7-1build2~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-qxl-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [0.1.4-3ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-vmware-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:13.1.0-2ubuntu3~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xserver-xorg-video-sisusb-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:0.9.6-2build5~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-server-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [2:1.18.4-1ubuntu6.1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: xorg-hwe-16.04 (xenial-proposed/primary) [1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vulkan (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.8.0+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 => 1.0.21.0+dfsg1-1~16.04.1] (no packageset)
<slangasek> tseliot: I can cover the nusakan side next week if alpha2 is happening
<slangasek> er, sorry
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I can cover the nusakan side next week if alpha2 is happening
<clivejo> for security updates to xenial and yakkety, is it only the security team can do that?
<acheronuk> upload?
<clivejo> yes, upload
<apw> clivejo, normally they are built in the security PPA so they are only built against that pocket
<apw> tyhicks, ^ i assume they need to come through one of your sponsors
<tyhicks> apw: that's correct
<tyhicks> clivejo: hey - is there something you need the security team to sponsor?
<tyhicks> clivejo: my spidey sense tells me that you may be asking about sponsoring the ark upload - is that right?
<clivejo> yes
<tyhicks> clivejo: it is in our sponsoring queue and we'll get to it soon
<clivejo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/+bug/1655507
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655507 in ark (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2017-5330 - Ark: unintended execution of scripts and executable files" [High,Confirmed]
<tyhicks> clivejo: I'll see if we can bump it up in the queue
<clivejo> can you backport the same patch to xenial?
<clivejo> can I upload those packages or does it have to go via your team?
<tyhicks> clivejo: it has to go via our team
<tyhicks> clivejo: we won't be able to do the xenial backport - can you provide a debdiff in the bug?
<tyhicks> clivejo: hmm, now I'm confused because you already attached a xenial debdiff in the bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/+bug/1655507/comments/2)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1655507 in ark (Ubuntu Yakkety) "CVE-2017-5330 - Ark: unintended execution of scripts and executable files" [High,Confirmed]
<clivejo> mine hasnt got a compliant changelog entry
<clivejo> and I'm just about to go out the door
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sosreport (yakkety-proposed/main) [3.3-1 => 3.3+git50-g3c0349b-2~ubuntu16.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<tyhicks> clivejo: ratliff can probably fix up the changelog entry when sponsoring
<tyhicks> ratliff: it looks like you can steal the changelog from the yakkety debdiff
<tyhicks> clivejo: going forward, please make sure that the debdiffs are ready to be sponsored when attaching them to the bug
<xnox> apw, automated testing passed (docker.io tests) and manual looks good too. I will sync runc into yakkety-proposed and xenial-proposed unaproved queues.
<xnox> the bug template should be correct, please accept them =)
<xnox> the diff will not be in the queue, but one can access the content.diff at https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2388 and https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2389
<xnox> e.g. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2389/2017-01-20_11:36:03/xenial_runc_content.diff
<xnox> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-2388/2017-01-20_11:31:44/yakkety_runc_content.diff
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1 => 1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: runc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1 => 1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1.1] (no packageset) (sync)
 * apw will review those ^
<apw> and hate on launchpad for a bit because diffs
<xnox> tah.
<apw> your versions are a bit odd, 1.1 rather than .2, but meh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [sync] (yakkety-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.10.1.1]
<ratliff> tyhicks, clivejo: ack, will start work on ark sponsorship in about an hour
<tyhicks> thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted runc [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0~rc1-0ubuntu2~16.04.1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (xenial-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.04ubuntu1 => 0.14+16.04ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-image (yakkety-proposed/universe) [0.12+16.10ubuntu1 => 0.14+16.10ubuntu2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [0.7.8-49-g9e904bb-0ubuntu1~16.04.4 => 0.7.9-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sudo [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.8.16-0ubuntu1.3]
<sil2100> barry: hey! You could have re-uploaded as ubuntu1 again, since I'm just rejecting the previous upload anyway - but ubuntu2 is fine as well
<sil2100> Handling it now ;)
<barry> sil2100: yep, but i like moving forward.  better for tagging and tracking.  thanks for approving!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.14+16.04ubuntu1]
<sil2100> (rejecting the old ones first)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.14+16.10ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.14+16.04ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-image [source] (yakkety-proposed) [0.14+16.10ubuntu2]
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok, could you please put your name on the wiki if you haven't already?
<acheronuk> hi release team. could you please force-badtest baloo-widgets5/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 please?
<acheronuk> upstream KDE developers are telling us that is safe to ignore
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected crash [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.1.4-1ubuntu5]
<apw> acheronuk, looking
<apw> acheronuk, done
<acheronuk> apw: thank you :)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I haven't done so yet and my browser is somewhat occupied at the moment, feel free to put my name in for me :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: crash (xenial-proposed/main) [7.1.4-1ubuntu4 => 7.1.4-1ubuntu4.1] (core)
<xnox> internet on diamond is so slow......
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted crash [source] (xenial-proposed) [7.1.4-1ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: instant [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fiat [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-annex-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0+git20160215.e61ef24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-geos [amd64] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: php-geos [i386] (zesty-proposed/none) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ufl [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2016.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
<xnox> slangasek, we have a regression-updates and a fix in -proposed. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/runc/+bug/1658009 could you please consider releasing it into -updates expedited? e.g. today or on monday?
<ubot5> Error: Could not gather data from Ubuntu for bug #1658009 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1658009). The error has been logged
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-glide [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [0.12.3-2] (no packageset)
<slangasek> xnox: targeted fix? +1; looking now
<xnox> slangasek, an update to a vendorised library that did not include if nativearch=s390x return s390x.
<xnox> slangasek, in normal world we would have updated golang-libseccomp once, instead of have that update in docker.io; in containerd; and missed in runc.
<xnox> slangasek, also I have not yet investigated how did runc sru got published in yakkety and xenial; when it did not at all was capable to launch any container.
<xnox> this has been fixed in runc rc2 in zesty-proposed; stuck because docker-in-lxd test is currently failing in zesty at the moment.
<slangasek> xnox: not capable on any architecture, or on !x86?
<xnox> not capable on s390x
<xnox> it was fine on amd64
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I don't imagine cross-arch testing is part of the SRU test plan
<xnox> not sure if somebody else !x86 is also bad, as ppc64el appears to be working.
<slangasek> did it fail autopkgtests?
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Could you set a driver or bug supervisor for ubuntu-archive-tools?
<xnox> based on http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/docker.io/yakkety/s390x the docker.io test, with bad runc as a trigger passed on s390x
<xnox> slangasek, ^ clearly adt test is insufficient then; opening a bug for me to look at in two weeks time after vac.
<slangasek> xnox: ack
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/runc/+bug/1658150
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1658150 in runc (Ubuntu) "adt test was insufficient to catch failed docker.io on s390x" [High,Confirmed]
<xnox> 17.02
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected vlc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.2.4-4ubuntu0.16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vlc (yakkety-proposed/universe) [2.2.4-4 => 2.2.4-4ubuntu0.16.10.1] (mozilla, mythbuntu)
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I've just changed the maintainer to ~ubuntu-archive
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted vlc [source] (yakkety-proposed) [2.2.4-4ubuntu0.16.10.1]
<slangasek> xnox: oh right, the autopkgtest passing for docker is because s390x is autopkgtest in lxd
<rtg> can someone tell me why linux 4.9.0-12.16 isn't promoting ? I'm not getting much out of brittny update excuses
<rtg> or linux-meta 4.9.0-12.16, rather
<infinity> rtg: Because of 3 blocking bugs.
<infinity> apw: ^-- Who's currently on the hook for checking your autopkgtest matrix and then clearing blocking bugs?
<rtg> those are just tracking bugs
<rtg> do I have to clear the block-proposed tag on all of them ?
<infinity> rtg: Yes, but we don't generally do that until we're happy with the testing matrix (which is a manual review process, since britney's view of kernel testing is wrong).
<rtg> infinity, the ADT test matrix, or the bjf SRU tests ?
<infinity> rtg: The adt matrix, ie: http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/status/adt-matrix/zesty-linux-meta.html
<rtg> infinity, I'm mostly happy with the ADT test matrix (if you ignore systemd and glibc test failures)
<infinity> rtg: The glibc one is a false negative.
<rtg> infinity, last time you checked you said the same thing about systemd
<infinity> rtg: I'm not sure I was ever convinced that the systemd failure isn't the kernel's fault, but I think by the time I looked, it was no longer a regression between release and proposed. :P
<infinity> rtg: And it needs Real Debugging to figure out WTF is actually wrong.
<infinity> Which none of us have done.
<infinity> (By that same metric, it's still not a regression, but I do think we need to understand it before release)
<apw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1658178
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1658178 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd 232-10ubuntu1 ADT test failure with linux 4.9.0-12.13" [Undecided,New]
<apw> i've filed a bug ...
<rtg> infinity, so, should it hold up this promotion ? I'm not seeing any problems that look like systemd with the previous release
<infinity> apw: Last I looked, it was a bit of a weird one.  It didn't seem like tests were failing, but that the mid-test reboot was failing.
<rtg> previous release of the Zesty 4.9 kernel
<infinity> apw: Which is... Special.
<apw> infinity, whats special ?
<infinity> rtg: This looks fine to release from the "not regressed from previous zesty" POV.  Just saying we want to double back on any red in that matrix between now and final release (by feature freeze would be better).
<infinity> apw: The line above? :P
<rtg> infinity, ok
<apw> infinity, i'll get some bugs filed for all the red and get them on our lists
<rtg> apw, is it just the block-proposed tags holding up brittny ?
<infinity> rtg: And I realise it'll all go topsy-turby again when 4.10 lands (when is that?), but yeah.  We need to drive that matrix to green by release, so it's useful for SRUs (and so we don't have obvious regressions from the previous release).
<infinity> rtg: block-proposed is what's causing it to hate you right now.
<infinity> rtg: Then it'll be d-i, which I'll fix right now.
<acheronuk> release team: could you please force-badtest another for us? libkdegames/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1
<rtg> infinity, 4.10 is a couple weeks out yet.
<acheronuk> this one has been failing in debian since august, and on ours for some time as well I believe
<rtg> infinity, alright, tags are cleared
<acheronuk> I plan to either try and fix it with debian by the time we have a 16.12.2 to upload, or disable the test if it is not actually useful or fixable
<infinity> rtg: You'll want to add it back for the unreleased kernel once it happens.
<infinity> Err, once this migrates.
<rtg> infinity, not sure what you mean. I'm creating new tracking bugs for each upload.
<infinity> rtg: I assume you cleared the tag from all the bugs that britney was referencing?
<infinity> rtg: If so, some of those bugs are for future kernels you haven't uploaded yet. :P
<rtg> infinity, I did, and now see that -15.16 was one of those.
<apw> rtg, you have bugs for the ones in CKT PPA which are also incorrectly blocking britney, once that migrates you need to put it back before it gets out to -proposed
<rtg> apw, will do.
<rtg> I'm surprised that brittny pays attention to the ckt PPA
<infinity> It doesn't.
<infinity> It pays attention to bugs.
<infinity> And LP bugs don't have version info.
<rtg> makes sense
<infinity> So, it pays attention to *all* open bugs against "linux" in "zesty" with the block tags.
<infinity> rtg: d-i uploaded, once that's built, it should all sail through.
<rtg> infinity, cool, thanks for your help.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Ok.
<tsimonq2> infinity: Just out of curiosity, is there a page explaining why we have a 493 long delta on debian-installer?
<tsimonq2> I'm curious. :P
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-application (xenial-proposed/main) [12.10.1+15.04.20150128-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.1+16.04.20170120-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<infinity> tsimonq2: Nope.
<tsimonq2> infinity: So then why? :) *puppy eyes*
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: indicator-application (yakkety-proposed/main) [12.10.1+15.04.20150128-0ubuntu1 => 12.10.1+16.10.20170120-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
<clivejo> how long does it usually take to get NEW packages processed?
<clivejo> new binary I mean
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fiat [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-geos [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ufl [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-annex-el [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [1.0+git20160215.e61ef24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [i386] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted instant [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2016.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted php-geos [i386] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-glide [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [0.12.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-vivid [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.19.0-80.88~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-62.83~14.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-21
<apw> clivejo, depends on the source of the new, debian syncs are faster
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (trusty-backports/main) [4.2.2~ubuntu14.04.1 => 4.3~ubuntu14.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (xenial-backports/main) [4.2.2~ubuntu16.04.1 => 4.3~ubuntu16.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (trusty-backports) [4.3~ubuntu14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: autopkgtest (yakkety-backports/main) [4.2.2~ubuntu16.10.1 => 4.3~ubuntu16.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (xenial-backports) [4.3~ubuntu16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted autopkgtest [source] (yakkety-backports) [4.3~ubuntu16.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [119]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libkf5kipi [i386] (zesty-proposed) [16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cantor [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cantor [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cantor [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cantor [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted cantor [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted marble [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kdegraphics-mobipocket [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spyder [amd64] (yakkety-proposed) [3.0.2+dfsg1-0ubuntu0.1]
<acheronuk> Quick question: is the 'Testsuite: autopkgtest' field in main control file the way the autopkgtest system knows their are tests to execute?
<acheronuk> *there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<apw> acheronuk, i believe so, i think it is generated as part of package gneeration if that package has a debian/test/control
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<apw> but i could be missing a step
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<apw> acheronuk, for the kernel we seem to specifiy the source package header Testsuite: autopkgtest by hand ... for what that is worth
<acheronuk> apw: well, on a package we have where the last merge with debian removed the the testsuite (debian/tests/control and all), seems it's still trying to have tests run. so that main control field left in there looked the main candidate for blame to me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<acheronuk> I just wanted to check that seems likely before getting a ubuntu2 done
<apw> acheronuk, yep, it is curtianly used for that
<acheronuk> apw: ok. thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: okular [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<clivejo> hi, would someone with the necessary permission, please re-run autotests for purpose/1.1-4ubuntu1 with all-proposed enabled ?
<ginggs> clivejo: done
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> need to get that added to our package list
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: caffe [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [1.0.0~rc4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted caffe [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [1.0.0~rc4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [ppc64el] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted okular [i386] (zesty-proposed) [4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [amd64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [i386] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [s390x] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [arm64] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [armhf] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: astyle [powerpc] (zesty-proposed/universe) [2.06-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2017-01-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [amd64] (zesty-proposed) [2.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [armhf] (zesty-proposed) [2.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [powerpc] (zesty-proposed) [2.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [arm64] (zesty-proposed) [2.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [s390x] (zesty-proposed) [2.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted astyle [i386] (zesty-proposed) [2.06-2]
<mapreri> could somebody please the 'force-badtest diffoscope/all/ppc64el' from pitti's hint file?  I think I have fixed it, and if not, I'm working on it.
<mapreri> I mean, please *drop* that hint
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: golang-github-golang-leveldb (zesty-proposed/primary) [0.0~git20161231.0.3435554-1]
<apw> mapreri, gone
<mapreri> apw: Thank you
<mapreri> (ftr, in my test upload the test passed :))
<mapreri> apw: btw, you can also remove your own hint for diffoscope/67/armhf now
<mapreri> I'm curious, you (~ubuntu-release) don't seem to clean up your hint files periodically :)
<apw> mapreri, we are meant to :)
<mapreri> meant to keep stuff, or meant to clean?
<apw> mapreri, dropped ...
<apw> mapreri, it makes sense to keep them until the version is no longer in any pocket
<mapreri> sure
<apw> mapreri, and it is all currently manual and i am lazy apparently
<mapreri> Debian's release team has a `hint` script which also does cleaning https://anonscm.debian.org/git/mirror/release-tools.git/tree/scripts/hint
<mapreri> cleaning there is "moving after a 'finished' hint"
<apw> interesting, that does seem like something we should look into, debian is bound to be ahead
<acheronuk> apw: can kde-runtime/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2 be force-badtest or whatever is appropriate?
<acheronuk> this is the one where debian dropped the tests, but autotest systems doesn't seem to get the message
<acheronuk> maybe it remembers they were there, and needs it to go through once without them. and on next version gone will be the norm?
<apw> acheronuk, possible i guess, it does use the Sources file to get the information perhaps it takes an or of the pockets or something
<apw> acheronuk, lets try hinting it ...
<apw> acheronuk, and done
<acheronuk> apw: yep, lets see. I'm mostly still learning with these autotests, so stuff like this is ultimately useful
<acheronuk> apw: thx :)
<apw> acheronuk, it is not common to remove tests like this, so i am sure we would not notice if it was doing that
<acheronuk> apw: well with this package being KDE4 it's likely to be dropped altogether in the nearish future, so you may surmise that debian made the decision with that in mind
 * acheronuk shrugs
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-15
<slangasek> tsimonq2: it'll probably be "today", but we don't exactly have a hard committment to anyone regarding the clean-up of cdimage etc.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: OK, understood.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: And by "today", are you still in a US timezone or are you in Europe somewhere? ;)
<slangasek> neither
<slangasek> Cape Town sprint
<valorie> oooo
<tsimonq2> Oooooh nice
<valorie> have always wanted to spend some time in south africa
<tsimonq2> ^
<Laney> tsimonq2: if you test it and file a bug (use requestbackport), then ping me the number I can upload it
<tsimonq2> Laney: ack, will do, thanks
 * tsimonq2 lolwats @
<tsimonq2> Err:4 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimonq2/backports/ubuntu artful InRelease
<tsimonq2>   403  Forbidden
<tsimonq2> aha, weird
<cjwatson> Possibly a proxy problem or something.  It's fine on ppa.l.n
<tsimonq2> Right, and it was only temporary. Weird.
<tsimonq2> Laney: Boom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/artful-backports/+bug/1743334
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1743334 in Artful Backports "Please backport spectre-meltdown-checker 0.29-1 (universe) from bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parted [source] (artful-proposed) [3.2-18ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted parted [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.2-15ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-manager [source] (artful-proposed) [1:17.10.12]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (artful-proposed) [0.9.7-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [source] (artful-proposed) [0.9.7-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted network-manager [source] (artful-proposed) [1.8.4-1ubuntu3.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pgq-node [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [3.2.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-devtools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.13.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-devtools [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.13.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psych [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rhandsontable [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.4+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> Laney: If a package that I want to go into Backports needs debhelper 10, do I have to backport debhelper, or can I just make the appropriate packaging changes?
<rbasak> AIUI, it's fine to adjust things not to need debhelper 10
<rbasak> Looks like it's only needed for Trusty?
<valorie> Laney: tsimonq2 - thanks for working on that!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.32 => 1.33.1~17.10.1] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (artful-proposed/main) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 => 13-0ubuntu2] (core) (sync)
<tsimonq2> rbasak: Right.
<tsimonq2> rbasak: (I think that might be the only thing but haven't heavily checked quite yet.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (artful-proposed/main) [1:17.10.8 => 1:17.10.9] (core)
<Laney> Right
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2] (core)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: 6719 entries have been added or removed
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu6 => 0.5-2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.11.2 => 1.11.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libpath-iter-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-utf8 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: papirus-icon-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [20171223-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-shinydashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-utf8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-111.134] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [4.13.0-30.33] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (artful-proposed) [4.13.0-30.33]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-111.134]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-140.189] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.13.0-30.33~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [4.4.0-111.134~14.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (xenial-proposed/main) [3.168.5 => 3.168.6] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-30.33~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-lts-xenial [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [4.4.0-111.134~14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-140.189]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.32~16.04.1 => 1.33.1~16.04.2] (core) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim (xenial-proposed/main) [0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 => 13-0ubuntu2] (core) (sync)
<rbasak> RAOF: active? I'm looking at a couple of SRUs.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5 (artful-proposed/main) [5.5.0-1ubuntu1 => 5.5.0-1ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [4.13.0-1017.18] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-5 (xenial-proposed/main) [5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.5 => 5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.13.0-1017.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-pankoclient (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.0-0ubuntu1]
<cyphermox> can someone please reject shim-signed from unapproved from xenial and artful? Something is missing
<dax> away
<dax> (mistype)
<infinity> cyphermox: shim and shim-signed, or just shim-signed?
<infinity> cyphermox: Just rejected shim-signed, following the letter of your request.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [sync] (artful-proposed) [1.33.1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected shim-signed [sync] (xenial-proposed) [1.33.1~16.04.2]
<cyphermox> infinity: thanks, that's exactly what
<RAOF> rbasak: Got an errand to run in a little bit, but what can I do for you?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (artful-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr532-0ubuntu1 => 17.1-6-g8b145067-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (xenial-proposed/main) [0.1.0~bzr532-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-6-g8b145067-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
<rbasak> RAOF: I just didn't want to clash/duplicate effort with you processing SRUs, that's all.
<rbasak> RAOF: I'm done today. I'll continue my usual shift tomorrow.
<RAOF> rbasak: cool, thanks.
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek, cjwatson: Anyone up for an ubuntu-archive-tools MP review? :)
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-archive-tools/change-default-branch-when-branch-made-git/+merge/335863
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-17
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: you have review comments
<cjwatson> (thanks
<cjwatson> )
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Many thanks.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: To be fair with the whole whitespace thing, it was a wild shot in the dark, I didn't remember how to do that particular element at all; so thanks.
<cjwatson> Not a problem
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: So about using "==" over "is", I think Steve prefers the opposite, and that's already approved, so for the sake of consistency unless you feel strongly about it, I'll keep it consistent ;)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Even though that part does get removed in newer commits, I think it's just worth a quick note. :)
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: I don't feel that strongly about it, and looking at the enum documentation I see that it explicitly guarantees that object identity comparison will work, so I guess it's OK
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ok
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Question: would it be acceptable to do something like `git rev-parse --symbolic-full-name bionic@{upstream}` and then just strip the `/`s and just get the third item from that (in this case, just the string "origin"), or might that be dynamic enough for it not to work?
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Or do you know of a better way to extract that string besides just doing a .split("/")[2]?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: There may be a better way (git surely knows how to do it internally), but I couldn't find it.  .split("/")[2] should be OK for now.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Alright.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: So I've hit a dead end when you have a minute... the following code is what replaced the string replacement code I had before, with all other parts staying the same:
<tsimonq2> lp_git_repo = options.launchpad.git_repositories.getByPath(
<tsimonq2>                       path=urlparse(remote).path.lstrip("/"))
<tsimonq2> I confirmed that urlparse(remote).path.lstrip("/") is in fact a string and it's equal to "~tsimonq2/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu"
<tsimonq2> However, I'm getting thrown a 400 from Launchpad, more specifically: lazr.restfulclient.errors.BadRequest: HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<tsimonq2> I guess I'm wondering if this is PEBKAC or if this is Launchpad.
<cjwatson> In [1]: lp.git_repositories.getByPath(path="~tsimonq2/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu")
<cjwatson> Out[1]: <git_repository at https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~tsimonq2/ubuntu-seeds/+git/lubuntu>
<cjwatson> So I'm not seeing the problem.  Is the code above where the exception is being raised?
<cjwatson> You'd get a 404 from trying to set default_branch if there's no such branch in the repository yet as far as LP knows; if you've only just pushed it then beware that it takes a short but non-zero amount of time for LP to scan the repository, so you might need a retry/backoff loop to handle that.  Not sure where you'd get a 400 though.
<cjwatson> (Or rather from trying to .lp_save() after setting .default_branch)
<tsimonq2> Right, it does occur there, and that could certainly be a possibility because in the Python console it works fine if I take it step by step keeping variable names and values
<cjwatson> You should print the content of the exception to find out more detail.
<tsimonq2> Would this be verbose enough? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26401875/
<cjwatson> I'm not seeing why that would return 400.  getByPath should just return None if there's no match.
<tsimonq2> Let me push my work in progress code real quick...
<cjwatson> Try putting "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1" near the top of your code to dump the actual request that's happening.  (Beware that it will contain your OAuth secrets, so will need to be sanitised and not just pastebinned.)
<tsimonq2> Sure, while I'm doing that, I pushed my code to the MP.
<cjwatson> It should have   send: 'GET /devel/+git?path=%22%7Etsimonq2%2Fubuntu-seeds%2F%2Bgit%2Flubuntu%22&ws.op=getByPath HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: api.launchpad.net\r\n   in it
<cjwatson> (remote_git_repository rather than remote_git_branch, pedantically.)
<cjwatson> I see no obvious problems right now ...
<tsimonq2> Right: send: 'GET /devel/+git?path=%22%7Etsimonq2%2Fubuntu-seeds%2F%2Bgit%2Flubuntu%5Cn%22&ws.op=getByPath HTTP/1.1\r\nHost: api.launchpad.net\r
<tsimonq2> Then the next line is: reply: 'HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request\r\n'
<cjwatson> What's that %5Cn doing in the encoding?
<cjwatson> Trailing literal "\n"
<cjwatson> remote_git_branch (or remote_git_repository) should call .rstrip("\n") on the result of subprocess.check_output before returning it
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<tsimonq2> That was it.
<tsimonq2> Cool. :)
<tsimonq2> Thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> No problem
<cjwatson> remote_branch doesn't have this problem because .splitlines() deals with it
<tsimonq2> Oh, right.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Now the MP should be updated with my latest commits that (I think) address all of your comments.
<cjwatson> I have some remaining whitespace nits, but can fix those up after merging rather than making you do them.
<cjwatson> +def remote_git_repository(source, srcbranch):
<cjwatson> + remote = remote_git_repository(dest, options.source_series)
<cjwatson> that looks weird
<cjwatson> but apparently correct, just surprising naming
<tsimonq2> Yeah, I think in that specific part of it, I sorta ran out of ideas (and was hoping you'd suggest alternatives if you had fitting ones), but it works. :P
<cjwatson> not for this branch, but do we actually want to rename the whole git repository on disk from series to series?  I know there's legacy stuff to handle, but I'd have expected the Lubuntu seed repository to just be called "lubuntu" on disk, not lubuntu.bionic etc.
<tsimonq2> I did that for the sake of backwards compatibility for any bit of tooling that happens to depend on Lubuntu's bionic seed being at lubuntu.bionic
<tsimonq2> Of course given assurance that this won't break anything, I can refactor that.
<cjwatson> the only such thing I know of is for the published seed branches on people.c.c/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/
<cjwatson> for branch-seeds' purposes I think there'd be no breakage
<tsimonq2> Alright, that's fine by me then. Would you like me to propose a follow-up MP or would you just like to do it?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: the former :)
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: I've merged your branch and applied a few follow-up tweaks - thanks!
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Awesome, thanks.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: Oh, it occurs that for symmetry maybe you should have an lp_git_repository helper, just like lp_branch.
<cjwatson> which is extremely similar in structure ...
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I think it wouldn't be used because lp_branch seems to only be called in the Bazaar section of the code.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Er, maybe you're saying that I should move the similar code up to its own separate function?
<tsimonq2> What would be the advantages to doing that verus keeping it how it is?
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: It's just odd to have it factored out to a separate function for bzr but not for git.
<cjwatson> No good reason for that not to be symmetric.
<tsimonq2> Right, but I could either put the contents of that function in the Bazaar section of the code and remove the function, or add an additional Git function. I'm thinking the former of which is borderline redundancy, but it's up to you because you have commit access. :)
<tsimonq2> s/former/latter/
<cjwatson> I don't care very deeply either way.
<tsimonq2> Alright.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Before I go ahead and commit this, would something like this be acceptable for what we talked about earlier? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26401984/
<tsimonq2> Because in order to do the VCS detection, you need to have the directory, so that would be a catch 22 if we made it VCS-dependent.
<blackboxsw> :w
<tsimonq2> (<3 Vim)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-display-switch [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libpath-iter-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pgq-node [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.2.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-devtools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rhandsontable [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.4+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-utf8 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-display-switch [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-devtools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.13.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-shinydashboard [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.6.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted papirus-icon-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [20171223-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-utf8 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psych [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pillar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-broom [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: "%s" % collection could just be spelled collection, but
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: ... seems reasonable
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu3 => 2.02-2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-apputils-python [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.4.1-1ubuntu2.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted google-apputils-python [source] (artful-proposed) [0.4.1-1ubuntu2.17.10.1]
<cyphermox> could someone please reject grub2 and grub2-signed from artful unapproved queue?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (artful-proposed) [1.85.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (artful-proposed) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
<cyphermox> ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted python-oslo.messaging [source] (artful-proposed) [5.30.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.32 => 1.33.1~17.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (artful-proposed/main) [2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7 => 2.02~beta3-4ubuntu7.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (artful-proposed/main) [1.85 => 1.85.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.66.15 => 1.66.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (xenial-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.15 => 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: shim-signed (xenial-proposed/main) [1.32~16.04.1 => 1.33.1~16.04.1] (core)
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Could you please let lubuntu-meta/0.88 build on {armhf,arm64} and then do a Binary NEW review of the arm64 packages?
<tsimonq2> (or someone else if they have time :) )
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: I've done the former; the latter is a good bit less restricted so I'll let others do that
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: OK cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-menus (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
<nacc> slangasek: infinity: should yakkety be moved to old-releases?
<nacc> (noticing that zesty already has, but yakkety is still on the us archive at least)
<tsimonq2> (oh, please, let's not do another vivid >:()
<nacc> vivid at least was for phones, it made some sense
<nacc> but i don't think anything is using yakkety
<nacc> slangasek: infinity: sorry, perhaps i should have said, should yakkety's archive be moved?
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted update-notifier [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.168.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted postfix [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.1.0-3ubuntu0.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted powerline [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.3-1ubuntu0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.11.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu6 => 0.5-2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu6 => 0.5-2ubuntu7] (core)
<Laney> distro-info-data claims zesty is still supported :(
<Laney> ah someone reported it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/distro-info-data/+bug/1743936
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1743936 in distro-info-data (Ubuntu) "claims zesty is supported" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimonq2> .ir
<tsimonq2> (mistype)
<tseliot> wgrant: hi, would you mind bumping the armhf build here, please? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-340/340.106-0ubuntu1
<cjwatson> I'll do it, one moment
<cjwatson> tseliot: done
<tseliot> cjwatson: thanks!
<infinity> Laney: Thankfully, that bug solves itself in a week!
<Laney> infinity: Heh.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubuntu-release-upgrader [source] (artful-proposed) [1:17.10.9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (artful-proposed) [17.1-6-g8b145067-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.1-6-g8b145067-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted designate-dashboard [source] (artful-proposed) [5.0.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [i386] (xenial-proposed) [0.5-2ubuntu7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: clamav (xenial-proposed/main) [0.99.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 0.99.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted horizon [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:9.1.2-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.66.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.16]
<slangasek> nacc: yakkety> yes, IS raised that same question and I've acked its removal also
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected gnome-software [source] (xenial-proposed) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: linux-firmware (xenial-proposed/main) [1.157.15 => 1.157.16] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected bluez [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.37-0ubuntu5.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: bluez (xenial-proposed/main) [5.37-0ubuntu5.1 => 5.37-0ubuntu5.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted keystone [source] (xenial-proposed) [2:9.3.0-0ubuntu3.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted bluez [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.37-0ubuntu5.2]
<nacc> slangasek: cool, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.12.1-1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.12.1-1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btchip-python [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argon2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161029-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argon2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161029-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mygpoclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rapmap [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttfautohint [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-httpprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20141217.14bf14c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-mutex [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171110.1fe2a4b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-lunixbochs-vtclean [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170504.d14193d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tv42-zbase32 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160707.5015726-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttfautohint [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-errgo.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20161222.442357a-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-retry [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20160928.1998d01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ioport [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ioport [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spinner-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: queue-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: salt-pepper [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (artful-proposed/main) [17.1-6-g8b145067-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 17.1-11-ga4c9636b-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: curtin (xenial-proposed/main) [17.1-6-g8b145067-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 17.1-11-ga4c9636b-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (artful-proposed) [17.1-11-ga4c9636b-0ubuntu1~17.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted curtin [source] (xenial-proposed) [17.1-11-ga4c9636b-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5 [source] (artful-proposed) [5.5.0-1ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-5 [source] (xenial-proposed) [5.4.0-6ubuntu1~16.04.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted clamav [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.99.2+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: php-sabre-vobject-3 (xenial-proposed/universe) [3.5.0-1ubuntu1 => 3.5.0-1ubuntu1.1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: So I just got asked why Artful's base-files etc. haven't been updated to say 17.10.1. Am I safe to respond with "because it's not an LTS" or is it just something that wasn't done but probably could be done?
<xnox> tsimonq2, huh, no point releases for artful. It is not a point release....
<xnox> tsimonq2, the .disk-info/* on the iso should be updated with the new date-time serial timestamp
<krytarik> Given that the whole -updates was pulled into it too, it could indeed be called a point release though.
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu3]
<xnox> krytarik, only some media is respun, not all. there is no new hwe stack, which is supported, there will not be press release about it.
<xnox> krytarik, we have to pull all of -updates, as we do not have a selective way to build images from.
<tsimonq2> xnox: Right, I just wanted confirmation that "it's technically not a point release in the same way LTS point releases work so that doesn't work like that"
<tsimonq2> xnox: Thanks.
<valorie> hi folks, is there likely to be an alpha 1?
<valorie> or are we just going to jump to alpha 2
<tsimonq2> valorie: No Alpha 1
<tsimonq2> Just Alpha 2
<valorie> thanks tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pocl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pocl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (bionic-proposed/main) [2.02-2ubuntu3 => 2.02-2ubuntu3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.02-2ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gitlint [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libmbim [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.14.0-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted libqmi [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [i386] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted modemmanager [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.6.4-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
<tsimonq2> infinity, slangasek: You might want to be aware of bug 1744357, it's a showstopper bug for multiple flavors building in Bionic.
<ubot5> bug 1744357 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "Bionic 32 bit iso fails to boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744357
<flocculant> well - it's not much fun for 32 bit, but 64 bit is fine ;)
<tsimonq2> bahh
<flocculant> :)
<xnox> kill i386 install isos with fire
<xnox> =)
<flocculant> just grabbing budgie and mate
<flocculant> xnox: :)
<tsimonq2> xnox: noo ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: :)
<flocculant> I suspect I'm wasting time grabbing them - but just to be sure
<tsimonq2> Ok
<jbicha> considering that Meltdown isn't fixed on 32-bit architectures, flavors should strongly consider whether they really need to provide 32-bit iso's
<cjwatson> There are at least fixes in progress now
<jbicha> ok, well consider it anyway ;)
<flocculant> jbicha: we have
<flocculant> I suspect the others have too ;)
<flocculant> not suspect in Lubuntu's case ...
<jbicha> it's surprising to me that none of the Community flavors have dropped 32-bit yet
<flocculant> well 9 months ago - Ubuntu Gnome did 32 bit - of course no-one knows what they'd be doing now if they were still a community flavour :)
<jbicha> Ubuntu GNOME was just about to announce that we were discontinuing the 32-bit flavor, but that was interrupted by a bigger announcement
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (xenial-proposed/main) [3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.7 => 3.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.04.8] (ubuntu-desktop)
<flocculant> ha ha :)
<flocculant> anyway - all an aside - currently flavours do 32 bit
<flocculant> or want to :)
<tsimonq2> jbicha: I don't think that's a good argument for dropping i386... why do we have any other architecture besides amd64 in the archive? Those could be susceptible to Spectre/Meltdown :P
<tsimonq2> I also know that Lubuntu will likely continue to have images until the rug is pulled out from under us.
<tsimonq2> s/images/i386 images/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmscube [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git20170508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^ I uploaded gnome-software SRU with a (hopefully) improved changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmscube [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git20170508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-paho-mqtt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jieba [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.39-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libevdev-python [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tl-cpputils [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddrutility [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tl-cpputils [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddrutility [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: twodict [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lamarc [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> re that 32 bit boot bug - put it to syslinux becase the tracker 'notes' point to reporting against that - not sure if that's the case though
<flocculant> done everyone who has 32 bit except Studio and Kylin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lamarc [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: texlive-extra [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2017.20180110-1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<infinity> flocculant: It's probably not syslinux, given that hasn't changed since 2017-11-01 (unless no one's booted an i386 ISO since November, which seems unlikely).
<infinity> Kernel is honestly most likely with the bazillions of lines of patches flowing for all this Specdown madness.
<infinity> But we'll see.
<infinity> Assuming it's jumpging to the kernel at all.
<flocculant> infinity: ack that
<flocculant> I just did what tracker said :D
 * infinity nods.
<flocculant> all I can actually tell is if I hit a key at the kbd thingy - to get the first menu, about 3 secs later I'm rebooting, so I'm guessing it's not getting all that far :)
<flocculant> though ofc - a whole bunch is likely to have happened in that time ...
<flocculant> not really much I can do now - I guess I could lose quiet splash - and see if I see more
<flocculant> if it helps - I can easily enough - got 32 bit iso in grub
 * infinity wonders if his interwebs are drunk, as he watches his download bounce wildly between 3MB/s and 15MB/s.
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> I get that depending on whether the idjit 3 doors up is grabbing a series of something ...
<infinity> So, a kubuntu i386 image from 2018-01-19 boots here in qemu. :/
<infinity> If this requires real hardware to reproduce, that'll be annoying.
<flocculant> infinity: xubuntu boots with kvm -m 2048 -cdrom /mnt/Data/iso/18.04_Other/Kubuntu/bionic-desktop-i386.iso
<flocculant> on hardware using either a usb or booting iso from grub - just reboots
<infinity> Fun.
<flocculant> 64 bit is fine - didn't say as much - assumed it would be assumed
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> done as much variables as I've got available to me - without doing the usb in something not bionic - only have that and 16.04.x on a machine
<infinity> flocculant: If you're just using dd(1) to write the images, the host machine shouldn't matter.  As much fun as it is to suspect a horrible bug in dd. :P
<flocculant> infinity: I did check a 17.10.1 with dd - worked as expected (though only had Xubuntu)
<flocculant> really couldn't face another 10Gb of iso downloading for other flavours :p
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (bionic-proposed/main) [10-2 => 10-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu7 => 0.5-2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupdate (xenial-proposed/main) [0.5-2ubuntu7 => 0.5-2ubuntu7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.12.1-1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.12.1-1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [arm64] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libqmi [armhf] (xenial-proposed/main) [1.16.2-1ubuntu0.16.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5ct [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.34-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5ct [i386] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.34-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: openvswitch (artful-proposed/main) [2.8.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.1 => 2.8.1-0ubuntu0.17.10.2] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: stex [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+git20171204.g5e4f0ca-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: You could have copied the ISO to another filename and used zsync to grab the delta :P
<flocculant> teaching granny to suck eggs then :p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argon2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161029-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argon2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161029-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttfautohint [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttfautohint [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:1.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmscube [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git20170508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kmscube [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0.0~git20170508-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: x264 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tl-cpputils [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tl-cpputils [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-math4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [4.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lamarc [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lamarc [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5ct [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qt5ct [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.34-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddrutility [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ddrutility [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [2.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnuastro [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mali-midgard-driver [armhf] (bionic-proposed/multiverse) [0.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-2] (kubuntu)
#ubuntu-release 2018-01-21
<bashfulrobot> flocculant - Did granny like the eggs?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: speech-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1:2.5.0-3] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted speech-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:2.5.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mali-midgard-driver [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libevdev-python [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-paho-mqtt [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5ct [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5ct [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jieba [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.39-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted texlive-extra [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2017.20180110-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5ct [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-httpprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20141217.14bf14c-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-lunixbochs-vtclean [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20170504.d14193d-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinyxml2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [6.0.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qt5ct [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.34-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slurm-llnl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.11.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ttfautohint [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-juju-mutex [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171110.1fe2a4b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted queue-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [17.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted salt-pepper [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [17.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [17.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: limesuite [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [17.12.0+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gitlint [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tv42-zbase32 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160707.5015726-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lamarc [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pocl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spinner-el [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argon2 [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161029-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.12.1-1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-retry [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20160928.1998d01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lamarc [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pocl [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: argon2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0~20161029-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ignition-msgs [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kpmcore [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.3.0-1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.15.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-gopkg-errgo.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20161222.442357a-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: json-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.12.1-1.3] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liburcu [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [0.10.0-3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: krb5 [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [1.16-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: btchip-python [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.1.24-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ukui-menus (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.1.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lamarc [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: orca (bionic-proposed/primary) [3.26.0-5ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-broom [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lamarc [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.1.10.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: opengcs (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.4+dfsg2-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-pillar [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted votca-tools [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.4.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: python-pankoclient (bionic-proposed/primary) [0.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddrutility [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math4 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json-c [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.1-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmscube [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0~git20170508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tl-cpputils [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddrutility [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math4 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json-c [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.1-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tl-cpputils [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnuastro [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmscube [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0~git20170508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-httpprof [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20141217.14bf14c-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-lunixbochs-vtclean [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20170504.d14193d-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slurm-llnl [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [17.11.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [i386] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tl-cpputils [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-juju-mutex [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0~git20171110.1fe2a4b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted stex [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.1+git20171204.g5e4f0ca-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted x264 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2:0.152.2854+gite9a5903-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-math4 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tl-cpputils [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinyxml2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [6.0.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted btchip-python [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.1.24-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [i386] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ignition-msgs [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgaminggear [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.15.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted krb5 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.16-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rapmap [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.5.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.1-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pankoclient [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-pillar [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted json-c [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.12.1-1.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-broom [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted argon2 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20161029-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted argon2 [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [0~20161029-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted limesuite [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted twodict [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted argon2 [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [0~20161029-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liburcu [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted argon2 [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0~20161029-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [17.12.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddrutility [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ioport [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmscube [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0~git20170508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mygpoclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttfautohint [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttfautohint [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ddrutility [i386] (bionic-proposed) [2.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kmscube [i386] (bionic-proposed) [0.0.0~git20170508-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [i386] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttfautohint [armhf] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ioport [i386] (bionic-proposed) [1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ttfautohint [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kpmcore [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [3.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pankoclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [0.3.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pankoclient [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [0.3.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-gopkg-httprequest.v1 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20171212.fdaf1bf-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: votca-csg [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.4.1-1] (no packageset)
<flocculant> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfuture-asyncawait-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfuture-asyncawait-perl [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: deepin-icon-theme [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [15.12.52-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dt [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rlist [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ggvis [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.4.3+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-dbplyr [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfuture-asyncawait-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.5.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-2] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfuture-asyncawait-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsyntax-keyword-try-perl [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.09-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dablin [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: silx [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: silx [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: silx [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-4] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-4] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-connector-c [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mariadb-connector-c [i386] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kopano-webapp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [3.4.4+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: appmenu-gtk-module [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.6.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmatekbd [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.2-3] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [armhf] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-4] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mate-panel [arm64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.18.7-4] (ubuntu-mate, ubuntukylin)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simbody [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simbody [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simbody [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simbody [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simbody [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simbody [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.1+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dicteval [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: puppet-module-antonlindstrom-powerdns [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lib3mf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.8.1+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: toil [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.18.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mu-editor [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pion [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veyon [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pion [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pion [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veyon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veyon [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pion [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veyon [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: botan [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.9.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pion [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veyon [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: veyon [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.1.4+repack1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pion [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.0.7+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
<vorlon> node-srs ftbfs because it needs new nodejs from unstable; I've force-synced it; and I see it just ftbfs (presumably on all archs) with a test failure due to assertion output being incorrect.  But why would that be different in Debian vs. Ubuntu? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nodejs/10.15.0~dfsg-8
<vorlon> (not ok 4 parallel/test-assert)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pion [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pion [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pion [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pion [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pion [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pion [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.0.7+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veyon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veyon [armhf] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veyon [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veyon [arm64] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veyon [s390x] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted veyon [i386] (disco-proposed) [4.1.4+repack1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted botan [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.9.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.1+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lib3mf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.8.0+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simbody [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simbody [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simbody [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simbody [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simbody [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simbody [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.6.1+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-magick [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-magick [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-magick [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-magick [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-magick [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-magick [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-process-viewer [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-process-viewer [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-process-viewer [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rng-tools-debian [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rng-tools-debian [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rng-tools-debian [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rng-tools-debian [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rng-tools-debian [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rng-tools-debian [i386] (disco-proposed) [2-unofficial-mt.14-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dicteval [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mbed-test-wrapper [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-webpack-merge [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pygac [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted valinor [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted djangorestframework-filters [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.10.2.post0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted puppet-module-antonlindstrom-powerdns [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mu-editor [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted toil [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.18.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipxe (bionic-proposed/main) [1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu2.1 => 1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu2.2] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ipxe (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu4 => 1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu4.1] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-rdf-canonize [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yotta [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.18.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-rdf-canonize [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yotta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.18.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: irqbalance (bionic-proposed/main) [1.3.0-0.1 => 1.3.0-0.1ubuntu0.18.04.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: irqbalance (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.3.0-0.1build1 => 1.3.0-0.1ubuntu0.18.10.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, can you please kick nodejs out?
<LocutusOfBorg> I think we have to sync a lower version before syncing it
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: why is that?
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. 10.0 and then the one in debian
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, did you look at the test failure?
<LocutusOfBorg> isn't a chicken-and-egg issue because it build depends on itself?
<vorlon> so it's a bootstrap issue?
 * LocutusOfBorg did a quick look at it
<LocutusOfBorg> yep
<vorlon> is the problem that the tests are incorrectly running against the installed nodejs instead of the built nodejs
<vorlon> ?
<vorlon> I can certainly do that, but it seems like a strange failure to be caused by a different host nodejs installed unless the tests are completely wrong
<LocutusOfBorg> does it make sense?
<LocutusOfBorg> I know vorlon I would like to do some uploads of lower versions in my ppa to prove that theory
<vorlon> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> it doesn't make sense to me, but it is a big jump it might cause some issue...
<LocutusOfBorg> also acorn is something I would bet on
<LocutusOfBorg> acorn is a sad thing
<vorlon> well, if you want to do the tests first, and if it checks out I will sort it out in the archive
<LocutusOfBorg> ack
<LocutusOfBorg> can I do them ? maybe with -release only archive enabled...
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I don't think a ppa upload fails because of a newer source version in -proposed, does it?
<LocutusOfBorg> btw vorlon I fixed your openscenegraph upload...
<vorlon> fixed what?
<LocutusOfBorg> your no-change rebuild :)
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+packages I uploaded, lets see
<LocutusOfBorg> I'm worried about some "hey can't install nodejs to build nodejs"
<vorlon> that doesn't tell me what needed fixing, it was a no-change upload
<LocutusOfBorg> the build dependency was wrong
<LocutusOfBorg> openscenegraph (3.2.3+dfsg1-3) unstable; urgency=medium
<LocutusOfBorg>   * Use the new version of libcoin (Closes: #917082, #912866).
<vorlon> mmk
<LocutusOfBorg> oh, and of course I made a mistake because grab-merge works with -release pocket and not proposed one :/
<LocutusOfBorg> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/406160435/openscenegraph_3.2.3+dfsg1-2ubuntu14_3.2.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1.diff.gz
<LocutusOfBorg> sorry!
<LocutusOfBorg> ok nodejs is building meh, nice
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hedgewars [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.25-5~ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted hedgewars [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.25-5~ubuntu18.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, looks like acorn is to blame...
<LocutusOfBorg> help appreciated
<LocutusOfBorg> that unicode-10.0 is gone from the archive, not sure how to port to new unicode, and syncing from experimental would be a REAL PAIN for reverse-deps
<LocutusOfBorg> last time I tried cherry-picks from upstream I badly failed
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=914004
<ubot5> Debian bug 914004 in src:acorn "acorn build depends on cruft package node-unicode-10.0.0" [Serious,Fixed]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mesa [source] (cosmic-proposed) [18.2.8-0ubuntu0~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected u-boot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.03+dfsg1-2ubuntu2~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2018.03+dfsg1-2ubuntu2~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (cosmic-proposed/main) [2018.03+dfsg1-2ubuntu1 => 2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: u-boot (bionic-proposed/main) [2016.03+dfsg1-6ubuntu2 => 2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core)
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: where do you see that acorn is to blame?  I did a test and found that doing a no-test build, installing it, and building again lets the tests pass
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, what do you mean, no test build?
<LocutusOfBorg> really? so a bootstrap issue=?
<LocutusOfBorg> nice
<LocutusOfBorg> so I probably bootstrapped from the wrong version
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: changing debian/rules to change the test target
<LocutusOfBorg> LOL ack
<vorlon> so it's not truly a bootstrap bug, it's a tests-testing-wrong-nodejs bug
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: hrm no, hang on, apparently I didn't manage to finish that test build before opening my mouth
<vorlon> (sorry, sprinting and distracted)
<LocutusOfBorg> :)
<LocutusOfBorg> so after a lot of time, we are back in the same situation as this morning LOL :D
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2018.03+dfsg1-2ubuntu2~18.04.1]
<vorlon> I have no problem with syncs from experimental to fix this
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: but I don't see a node-unicode-10.0.0 source package that's ever been imported into Launchpad?
<vorlon> ah, source package node-unicode-data
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: so we need old node-unicode-data to bootstrap acorn, and new acorn to build new nodejs?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, that one
<LocutusOfBorg> probably correct
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: node-unicode-10.0.0 did exist in cosmic, and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acorn/5.5.3+ds3-1/+build/14846399
<sil2100> !dmb-ping
<ubot5> cyphermox, jbicha, micahg, rbasak, sil2100, slashd, tsimonq2: DMB ping.
<rbasak> Interesting choice of channel :)
<tsimonq2> ^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (bionic-proposed/main) [1.6.6 => 1.6.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apt (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.7.0 => 1.7.1] (core)
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I can bootstrap acorn
<LocutusOfBorg> please kick  5.5.3+ds3-1 out
<LocutusOfBorg> with  5.5.3+ds1-1 I can have a build
<LocutusOfBorg> it never built because of rollup being not bootstrapped yet, but I did that 6 months ago
<LocutusOfBorg> we should just don't care about unicode
<LocutusOfBorg> screw that, I can fix anyway
<LocutusOfBorg> done
<sil2100> rbasak: eek! Thought this was -devel, my fault ;p
<LocutusOfBorg> rbalint, vorlon src:login merge? util-linux seems runtime-blocked
<LocutusOfBorg> I mean, src:shadow
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg, i'd like to fully move login to util-linux in Debian before merging any of the sources
<rbalint> LocutusOfBorg, move of su was problematic enough
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: I did a ppa build of nodejs with the new acorn, it still didn't succeed. https://launchpad.net/~vorlon/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/16276274
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, it is ongoing in the main archive...
<LocutusOfBorg> but I'm rebuilding some pending node-* packages now that acorn is updated
<LocutusOfBorg> I'll retry them a few times and see if anything changes
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I tried an openscenemap sync and now it builds also on armhf
<LocutusOfBorg> was the reason for the delta to fix a build failure?
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/16275392 https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/16275393
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openscenegraph/+bug/1284190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1284190 in openscenegraph (Ubuntu Trusty) "openscenegraph 3.2.0~rc1 doesn't build on ARM (armhf), but builds fine in Debian" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LocutusOfBorg> probably we can drop the delta?
<LocutusOfBorg> we have "only" 3 failing tests now in node
<LocutusOfBorg> from 58 to 3...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lrslib [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lrslib [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lrslib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lrslib [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-jsonld [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lrslib [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lrslib [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.70-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected budgie-desktop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.4+git20180830.02.f2dbc215fdb-2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deja-dup [source] (cosmic-proposed) [38.0-1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: budgie-desktop (cosmic-proposed/universe) [10.4+git20180830.02.f2dbc215fdb-2 => 10.4+git20180830.02.f2dbc215fdb-2ubuntu0.1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted deja-dup [source] (bionic-proposed) [37.1-2fakesync1ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-desktop [source] (cosmic-proposed) [10.4+git20180830.02.f2dbc215fdb-2ubuntu0.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-desktop [source] (bionic-proposed) [10.4+git20171031.10.g9f71bb8-1.2ubuntu1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted irqbalance [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.3.0-0.1ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-artwork [source] (cosmic-proposed) [0.9.7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lrslib [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.70-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lrslib [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.70-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lrslib [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.70-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-jsonld [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lrslib [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.70-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lrslib [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.70-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lrslib [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.70-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted irqbalance [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.3.0-0.1ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted budgie-artwork [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.9.6.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.90ubuntu3.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted flash-kernel [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.90ubuntu3.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [8.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readline [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [8.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readline [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [8.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readline [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [8.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readline [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [8.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: readline [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [8.0-1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readline [amd64] (disco-proposed) [8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readline [armhf] (disco-proposed) [8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readline [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readline [arm64] (disco-proposed) [8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readline [s390x] (disco-proposed) [8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted readline [i386] (disco-proposed) [8.0-1]
<doko> one package to bind them all ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.34.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16]
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: ongoing in the archive> it's certainly failed now
<vorlon> only 3 failing tests instead of 58, that's good
<vorlon> LocutusOfBorg: from the changelog, it certainly looks like the openscenegraph delta was there to work around a build failure; I wouldn't remember anything more than is shown by the changelog
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.10 => 1:18.10.10.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-manager (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.11.8 => 1:18.04.11.9] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktopfolder [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghmm [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9~rc3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: confget [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wabt [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xdg-dbus-proxy [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0~20181128+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: buildstream [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktopfolder [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghmm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9~rc3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghmm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9~rc3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghmm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9~rc3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wabt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xdg-dbus-proxy [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wabt [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: websocket-api [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: babel-minify [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktopfolder [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktopfolder [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20181128+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20181128+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xdg-dbus-proxy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20181128+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xdg-dbus-proxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wabt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thermald (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-8 => 1.7.0-8ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fifechan [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktopfolder [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghmm [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9~rc3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: desktopfolder [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ghmm [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.9~rc3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgtkdatabox [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1:0.9.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: 389-ds-base [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.4.0.20-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xdg-dbus-proxy [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xdg-dbus-proxy [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wabt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: wabt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20181128+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0~20181128+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0~20181128+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0~20181128+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wabt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xdg-dbus-proxy [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wabt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xdg-dbus-proxy [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktopfolder [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghmm [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.9~rc3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghmm [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.9~rc3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktopfolder [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wabt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xdg-dbus-proxy [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xdg-dbus-proxy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0~20181128+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted babel-minify [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0~20181128+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktopfolder [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktopfolder [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xdg-dbus-proxy [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0~20181128+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghmm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.9~rc3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wabt [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wabt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted websocket-api [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted buildstream [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghmm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9~rc3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktopfolder [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghmm [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.9~rc3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [i386] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0~20181128+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xdg-dbus-proxy [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted confget [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ghmm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.9~rc3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wabt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted 389-ds-base [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.4.0.20-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted desktopfolder [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgtkdatabox [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1:0.9.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fifechan [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaz [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.27.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaz [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.27.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaz [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.27.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaz [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.27.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaz [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.27.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yaz [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.27.1-2] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dpo-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: checksec [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: butt [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pydecorate [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: butt [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tgl [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-focuslist [i386] (disco-proposed/none) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: butt [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfsapfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: butt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfsapfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-focuslist [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: feature-check [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-focuslist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfsapfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: java-diff-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tgl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-engine [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-focuslist [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-engine [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfsapfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-engine [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-engine [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ndpi [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: butt [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: butt [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.17+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfsapfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-focuslist [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libfsapfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [20181215-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tgl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-engine [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tgl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: haskell-focuslist [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: centreon-engine [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.10.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted butt [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-engine [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-engine [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-focuslist [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfsapfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tgl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted butt [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-focuslist [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-engine [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tgl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfsapfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-engine [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-engine [s390x] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-focuslist [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfsapfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted centreon-engine [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.10.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted java-diff-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tgl [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-focuslist [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfsapfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted butt [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted butt [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-focuslist [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfsapfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pydecorate [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted butt [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted haskell-focuslist [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tgl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.1+git20160323.ffb04cac-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted feature-check [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libfsapfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [20181215-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted butt [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.17+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dpo-tools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.27.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.27.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.27.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted checksec [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.27.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.27.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ndpi [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yaz [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.27.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-14.15~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-44.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-14.15~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-14.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-44.47] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-14.15~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-44.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-14.15~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-44.47]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thermald (bionic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-5ubuntu1 => 1.7.0-5ubuntu2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-14.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-14.15]
<xnox> apw, is 4.19.0-9.10 good to be unblocked for migration from disco-proposed to disco-release? it's been baking for more than a month now.
<xnox> and i can't find a tracking bug for it, to check if something is bad with it.
<apw> xnox, tracking-bugs say it is being replaced, again
<xnox> ah, ok. which tracking bug is it for disco?
<xnox> usually i manage to look these things without pinging anyone =/
<doko> failing autopkg tests ... for a month
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1008.8] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-44.47~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-44.47~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: oclgrind [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [18.3-1build1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubiquity (bionic-proposed/main) [18.04.14.9 => 18.04.14.10] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [amd64] (disco-proposed) [18.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [armhf] (disco-proposed) [18.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [18.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [arm64] (disco-proposed) [18.3-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted oclgrind [i386] (disco-proposed) [18.3-1build1]
<ginggs> xnox: you wanted a bug for scipy / s390x, here you go -> LP: #1811798
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1811798 in python-scipy (Ubuntu) "gcc 8 miscompiles scipy/optimize/minpack/qrsolv.f" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1811798
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-44.47~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-44.47~16.04.1]
<LocutusOfBorg> AA please kick simpleitk out from release? it doesn't build, out from debian testing, RC buggy
<LocutusOfBorg> ok it builds on arm and i386, but nobody maintains it...
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: you have a removal bug?
<jbicha> sil2100: could you remove qtgconf LP: #1740538 (it looks like it's blocking gconf's migration in disco)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1740538 in libqtgconf (Ubuntu) "Please remove libqtgconf from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1740538
<sil2100> jbicha: on it
<sil2100> (I mean, looking into it)
<sil2100> wow, that's seriously outdated indeed
<sil2100> jbicha: done
<jbicha> if you want to do a bunch of removals, there's LP: #1771031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771031 in winefish (Ubuntu) "Please remove libgnome and friends from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771031
<sil2100> jbicha: I guess I can look at that in-between
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, not yet
<LocutusOfBorg> let me reboot and try harder
<LocutusOfBorg> sil2100, I'll try to fix it one more time
<LocutusOfBorg> it is waiting for itk4, and I might have found a solution to the problem
<LocutusOfBorg> lets postpone the removal for now :/
<sil2100> LocutusOfBorg: ok!
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, /usr/include/c++/8/type_traits:335:39: error: use of undeclared identifier '__ieee128'
<LocutusOfBorg>     struct __is_floating_point_helper<__float128>
<LocutusOfBorg>                                       ^
<LocutusOfBorg> <built-in>:404:20: note: expanded from here
<LocutusOfBorg> #define __float128 __ieee128
<LocutusOfBorg> does this ring a bell?
<LocutusOfBorg> on ppc64el (insighttoolkit4)
<LocutusOfBorg> the very same build (some debian changes unrelated) was good https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/insighttoolkit4/4.12.2-dfsg1-2ubuntu1/+build/14885633
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-1008.8]
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe better blame gcc :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1037.39] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.24.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.24.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [2.3.0-0ubuntu3.1 => 2.7.1-0ubuntu1] (core)
<xnox> sil2100, please reject s390-tools 2.7.1 from bionic unapproved.... it was meant to be disco.....
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected s390-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.7.1-0ubuntu1]
 * didrocks flushes
<xnox> tah
<LocutusOfBorg> infinity, I stole your openimageio merge
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1] (ubuntustudio)
<juliank> doko: could you (or some other AA) promote libpcre3-udeb back to main? I accidentally uploaded a wget built without pcre support, and Iit was removed after that
<juliank> that is, 1.19.5-1ubuntu1 linked against libpcre3-udeb, 1.19.5-2ubuntu1 did not, as dependencies were switched to pcre2 without a configure switch being adjusted (and I did not notice the breakage)
<juliank> now I fixed 1.20.1-1ubuntu2 to link to pcre3 again, and it's blocked on that
<LocutusOfBorg> fast demoting is fast!
<juliank> I guess everyone is happy about demoting stuff
<juliank> especially pcre3
<LocutusOfBorg> yes of course
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe someboddy now will ask you to port the software to pcre2 :p
<LocutusOfBorg> also haproxy/amd64 unsatisfiable Depends: libpcre2-8-0 (>= 10.32)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted u-boot [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: u-boot [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [2018.07~rc3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (core)
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: it is ported to pcre2, I just reverted it for the time being
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fathom [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fis-gtm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.3-005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fis-gtm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.3-005-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: casparcg-server [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [2.2.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate [source] (bionic-proposed) [12-3bionic1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupdate [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [12-3bionic1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupdate [i386] (bionic-proposed/main) [12-3bionic1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupdate [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [12-3bionic1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupdate-signed [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.19bionic1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fwupdate [armhf] (bionic-proposed/main) [12-3bionic1] (core)
<juliank> Laney: can we increase the timeout for mercurial to like 3h30m or something? Seems armhf got so slow that the test are now timing out. https://code.launchpad.net/~juliank/autopkgtest-cloud/+git/autopkgtest-cloud/+merge/361794
<juliank> I think that's correct
<juliank> Although, maybe I should do one manual run first, idk
<LocutusOfBorg> juliank, I hope the transition will finish eventually :) so we can move all main to pcre2
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: me too
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: It's waiting on security review atm afaict
<LocutusOfBorg> so reverse-deps are all on pcre2 already?
<LocutusOfBorg> that would be soooooo nice
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: No, we'll need to have both pcre3 and pcre2 in main
<LocutusOfBorg> :/
<juliank> which sucks, but it's not likely everything is ported to pcre2 soon
<Laney> juliank: I'll have to look tomorrow, but probably
<Laney> (don't forget a fixed duplicity)
<Laney> night
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gtk+3.0 (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.24.1-1ubuntu2 => 3.24.3-0ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted syslinux [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3:6.04~git20171011.af7e95c3+dfsg1-4ubuntu1.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipxe [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu4.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1027.28] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected thermald [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.0-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ipxe [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0+git-20180124.fbe8c52d-0ubuntu2.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted apt [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.6.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ubiquity [source] (bionic-proposed) [18.04.14.10]
<bdmurray> jdstrand: I had a look at your ufw SRU and there a couple of things which need fixing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1006.7] (kernel)
<teward> bdmurray: remind me the roundtrip from verification-done to release again?  I forget what that time cycle is for moving from proposed to updates for an SRU,  :|  (Sorry for asking directly, but saw you were around recently)
<bdmurray> teward: about 7 days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1 => 2:1.20.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (desktop-core, xorg)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.15 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected xorg-server [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2:1.20.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.15 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xorg-server (cosmic-proposed/main) [2:1.20.1-3ubuntu2.1 => 2:1.20.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (desktop-core, xorg)
<teward> bdmurray: that's what I thought.  thanks for confirming.
<bdmurray> teward: Its in the wiki too
<teward> the wiki that's timing out for me?
<teward> which is entirely possibly due to the 10M pipe that I'm stuck with right now being completely consumed by 50 other systems at once
<teward> ah there it goes now
<teward> bdmurray: yep I see it.  Not super apparent but I found it.  Thanks.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: totem (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.26.2-1ubuntu2 => 3.26.2-1ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: totem (bionic-proposed/main) [3.26.0-0ubuntu6.1 => 3.26.0-0ubuntu6.2] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2 [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted grub2-signed [source] (trusty-proposed) [1.34.18]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [1.68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bst-external [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.9.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dictzip-java [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.8.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argparse [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ffield [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argparse [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sandsifter [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.03-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-globaloptions [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argparse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: git-secrets [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.2.1+c11c229-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jerry [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argparse [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jerry [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: satpy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.11.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jerry [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: thermald (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.7.0-8 => 1.7.0-8ubuntu1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jerry [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3~dfsg0-3ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted casparcg-server [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.2.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fathom [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted satpy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.11.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bst-external [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.9.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted git-secrets [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.2.1+c11c229-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dictzip-java [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-globaloptions [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fis-gtm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.3-005-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fis-gtm [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.3-005-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thermald [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.7.0-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted thermald [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.7.0-5ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsl [s390x] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.8-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argparse [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-argparse [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.8-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jerry [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: jerry [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cachefilesd [source] (xenial-proposed) [0.10.5-1ubuntu0.16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cachefilesd [source] (trusty-proposed) [0.10.5-1ubuntu0.14.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsl [i386] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.8-6] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsl [amd64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.8-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsl [armhf] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.8-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fsl [arm64] (disco-proposed/multiverse) [5.0.8-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: omegat [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.6.0.10+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
<tsimonq2> infinity, vorlon: Does Ubuntu have a stance on the SSPLv1?
<tsimonq2> Or rather, have either of you seen it?
<tsimonq2> Fedora made a stance on it: https://lists.fedoraproject.org/archives/list/devel@lists.fedoraproject.org/thread/IQIOBOGWJ247JGKX2WD6N27TZNZZNM6C/
<tsimonq2> At least in my interpretation it violates the DSFG, but I'm also not an archive admin nor an ftpmaster. :)
<tsimonq2> Ahh, here's a Debian bug: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=915537
<ubot5> Debian bug 915537 in ftp.debian.org "MongoDB SSPL v1 license and the DFSG" [Normal,Open]
<vorlon> tsimonq2: yes, we've specifically had an SSPLv1-licensed version of mongodb uploaded to disco and then reverted because of the licensing issue.  I haven't read the license but if it's as it's been described to me, that's non main/universe material
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: g810-led [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.3.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pigpio [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.68-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-aws-edge to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-gcp-edge to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-aws-edge to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-gcp-edge to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-oracle to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-oracle to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-gcp-edge to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-oracle to kernel in bionic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-aws-hwe to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-aws-hwe to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-meta-oracle to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-oracle to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added linux-signed-oracle to kernel in xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.0.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.68-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.68-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.68-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.0.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.68-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fsl [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.0.8-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.68-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.68-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pigpio [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.68-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jerry [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jerry [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jerry [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jerry [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jerry [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted jerry [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted g810-led [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.3.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted omegat [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.6.0.10+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argparse [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argparse [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argparse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sandsifter [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.03-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ffield [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argparse [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argparse [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-argparse [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1008.10~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1008.10] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1037.39~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-prawn-svg [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.28.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-prawn-icon [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.3.0-2] (no packageset)
<juliank> So, it seems the new rails in proposed needs bootstrapping
<juliank> it build-depends on ruby-arel >= 9.0
<juliank> but also on ruby-delayed-job -> ruby-activerecord (built by rails too)
<juliank> but the existing ruby-activerecord depends on ruby-arel << 7.0
<juliank> why did I start that thing?
<juliank> this was supposed to be easy
<juliank> maybe we should remove it again, upload one with a lower version and the !nocheck dependencies removed
<juliank> that should break the loop
<juliank> and then later, restore the removed one?
<juliank> (to avoid having an ubuntu2 upload that is identical to the debian one)
<LocutusOfBorg> juliank, I usually upload an "build1" with the changes, and a build2 later that is the same as the original one :)
<juliank> that works too
<juliank> I think we also need to have the first build migrate to release before the second one can enter proposed
<juliank> but not sure
<LocutusOfBorg> works if you revert the bootstrap delta in a matter of hours, and I usually do it on a bileto ticket so the archive doesn't get "poisoned"
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: how do you do it in bileto?
<juliank> I thought it dropped built binaries and only copies source to the archive? Am I wrong?
 * juliank can't really remember
<juliank> it certainly reruns the tests
<LocutusOfBorg> bileto copies everything, sources and binaries
<LocutusOfBorg> https://bileto.ubuntu.com/
<LocutusOfBorg> create a new ticket, copy-packages in it, test, publish, delete
<juliank> ok
<juliank> Then I was wrong :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted tomcat8 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.32-1ubuntu1.9]
<juliank> LocutusOfBorg: I'll probably skip the bileto testing, and go straight to publishing, as the test backlog is huge, and the tests rerun in the archive anyway
<juliank> it can only get less broken anyway :)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted totem [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.26.0-0ubuntu6.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted totem [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.26.2-1ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1037.39~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1008.10~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [4.18.0-1006.7]
<juliank> ugh, the package finished building with tests enabled, but the tests mostly failed
<juliank> oh well, forwarded the issue
<juliank> Laney: FYI: duplicity fix was simple, just adding --no-dereference to the diff command :)
<juliank> um, seb128 ^
<seb128> juliank, thx
<seb128> that's less magical than dir vs dir/ :p
<juliank> dir/ made it copy bin, but that now contained invalid symlinks to ../lib and stuff
<juliank> hence the --no-dereference for diff to make it not error out on those
<juliank> :D
<seb128> :)
<seb128> thx for fixing it and for the status update!
<Laney> juliank: thanks, and that's not a bad thing as AFAIK that makes it compare the target of the symlink
<Laney> so it additionally will not check that the links aren't getting messed up
<juliank> yeah, I think so
<Laney> would be nice to forward that test
<seb128> unsure why mterry didn't do that
<seb128> but, yeah
<vorlon> Laney: hi, I tried to ask this question the other day and I think my IRC client ate it.  Do you think it's ok for me to redeploy the armhf lxd runners as cpu4-ram8-disk50?
<Laney> vorlon: no idea, maybe try one additional one and see how it gets on for a week or so?
<Laney> now's a good time for more capacity :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-prawn-icon [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.3.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-prawn-svg [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.28.0-2]
<vorlon> Laney: ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted ibm-java80 [source] (xenial-proposed) [8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-activemodel-serializers-xml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-voight-kampff [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-2] (no packageset)
 * Laney cries at the queues going the wrong way
<Laney> no more uploads!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected zhmcclient [source] (disco-proposed) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (disco-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: grub2 (trusty-proposed/main) [2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16 => 2.02~beta2-9ubuntu1.16] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: zhmcclient (disco-proposed/primary) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1032.37] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-voight-kampff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-activemodel-serializers-xml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgpuarray [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6.9-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-asciidoctor-pdf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.0~alpha.17.dev-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-asciidoctor-pdf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.0~alpha.17.dev-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgpuarray [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6.9-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: apport (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.20.10-0ubuntu13.1 => 2.20.10-0ubuntu13.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zhmcclient [source] (disco-proposed) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zhmcclient [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (xenial-proposed/main) [2.35.5 => 2.37] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (bionic-proposed/main) [2.35.5+18.04 => 2.37+18.04] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (trusty-proposed/universe) [2.35.5~14.04 => 2.37~14.04] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd (cosmic-proposed/main) [2.35.5+18.10 => 2.37+18.10] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.5 => 20101020ubuntu543.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: debian-installer (bionic-proposed/main) [20101020ubuntu543.5 => 20101020ubuntu543.6] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted debian-installer [source] (bionic-proposed) [20101020ubuntu543.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.18.0-1008.8~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (cosmic-proposed/main) [1:18.10.11.3 => 1:18.10.11.4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zhmcclient [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.21.0-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kuttypy [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-coordgenlibs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-coordgenlibs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-coordgenlibs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-coordgenlibs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-coordgenlibs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: schroedinger-coordgenlibs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lasagne [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1+git20181019.a61b76f-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keras-preprocessing [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: keras-applications [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [1.0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cockpit (cosmic-backports/universe) [183-1~ubuntu18.10.1 => 184-1~ubuntu18.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cockpit [source] (cosmic-backports) [184-1~ubuntu18.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keras-applications [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kuttypy [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-coordgenlibs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-coordgenlibs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-coordgenlibs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted keras-preprocessing [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-coordgenlibs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-coordgenlibs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lasagne [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1+git20181019.a61b76f-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted schroedinger-coordgenlibs [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-2]
<vorlon> Laney: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration/AutopkgtestInfrastructure#Worker_administration (before and after my latest edits) said to deploy the armhf lxd hosts using "the latest LTS".  Do you think we should actually do that here?  Should I deploy this new one w/ bionic or xenial?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-java80 (xenial-release/partner) [8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ibm-java80 (bionic-release/partner) [8.0.5.22-0ubuntu1 => 8.0.5.25-0ubuntu1] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-edge [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.18.0-1008.8~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1027.28]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1008.10]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1037.39]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-1032.37]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.36.1+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.36.1+18.10]
<apw> ^ duplicate in the queue ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.36.1~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.36.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (bionic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (cosmic-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (cosmic-proposed) [2.37+18.10]
<Laney> juliank sil2100 vorlon: I think we might need to provision another cloud-worker at some point soon (sprint?)
<juliank> nice
<Laney> load >>80 and I'm seeing failures that look like IO is timing out
<Laney> like copying things to/from testbeds
<Laney> not sure if there's anything that would prevent that Just Working?
<juliank> Laney: oh, I see the emails now too, but they all land in spam
<Laney> yes, there is of course
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-geoip (xenial-proposed/main) [1.0.2+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2 => 1.0.2+14.04.20131125-0ubuntu2.16.04.1] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> each instance would think that cloud VMs spawned by the other are orphaned
<Laney> and terminate them
<vorlon> Laney: and that's not related to the recent switch outage?
<Laney> no, it's running 999999 tar processes at the same time
<sil2100> Ouch
<Laney> I suppose modify the worker to put the owning cloud-worker in the nova instance names
<Laney> and then modify the maint script to only consider its own ones
<Laney> ?
<juliank> sounds right
<Laney> anyone fancy it? :-)
<Laney> also will need to partition the template instances somehow so each one gets 1/n of them
<juliank> hmm
<juliank> Laney: So  adt-$RELEASE-$ARCHITECTURE-$PACKAGENAME-$TIMESTAMP becomes  adt-$RELEASE-$ARCHITECTURE-$PACKAGENAME-$TIMESTAMP-$HOSTNAME?
<juliank> So you end up with adt-disco-s390x-libreoffice-20190117-060217-juju-prod-ues-proposed-migration-machine-11 as the instance name, which is a bit unwieldy, but easy I guess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.12 => 2.525.13] (desktop-core)
<juliank> and then just get the list of instances | grep $HOSTNAME
<Laney> right, or the machine-id but at least the hostname is somewhat readable
<Laney> yeah, the python equivalent of that :P
<juliank> right, that seems easy
 * Laney nods
<juliank> we should really try to get an autopkgtest-staging.ubuntu.com setup at some point, though
<juliank> have it run like 1% of the normal load just to check
<juliank> and test new stuff
<Laney> right, I would be quite surprised if you could just run ./deploy.sh and get a working setup at this point
<Laney> IS would probably want us to move to current juju too *cough*
<juliank> Laney: I guess the starting point would be to run deploy with a staging setup, and then diff and fix things up until they are identical
<Laney> ye
<juliank> Laney: I guess we could also make a staging setup by throwing a bunch of lxd containers together
<juliank> or VMs
<juliank> like, a local staging setup where you manually run things
<juliank> then you commit it to the online staging service, and if it works there, move to production
<Laney> we rely on swift, a proper staging environment would need to provide that
<Laney> I don't think it'd be a propblem to get one if we asked IS
<Laney> I have http://appstream.staging.ubuntu.com/ for the other thing I run (appstream)
<Laney> in IS terms it's a mirror of the production one
<juliank> right, then we need autopkgtest.staging.ubuntu.com :)
<Laney> but there was no problem getting it
<juliank> but it would also be fun to setup some sort of local VM deployment, possibly vms inside vms or something (if that works at all)
<juliank> then you could even potentially run CI on the cloud setup
<Laney> I've run workers locally before by hacking out the swift bits
<Laney> it does work
<Laney> 1 container for rabbit, 1 worker, start tests with the lxd backend
<Laney> quite manual to set up though
<juliank> Laney: I think tools/create-nova-image-new-release also needs adjusting for multiple workers, as we'd otherwise generate the same imagies from both
<juliank> not sure how that works actually, are they stored on the cloud worker?
<juliank> probably on a controller, or whatever nova calls it
<Laney> they get uploaded into the cloud itself (glance)
<Laney> and yes, that's a good point
<juliank> so I guess we'd need one designated worker that builds images
<juliank> or split the load
<juliank> time to write some cards
<Laney> I think juju has the concept of leadership, maybe that's what we want?
<Laney> (never used that though, might be off the mark)
<juliank> Laney: https://trello.com/c/wvz1NPzD/26-adding-a-second-cloud-worker
<Laney> 👍
<Laney> (/me makes that board public; wasn't logged in and noticed that it was private)
<juliank> Laney: I added a card to the sprint topics to schedule a autopkgtest working session
<juliank> in the foundations board, that is
<Laney> k00l
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-142.168] (core, kernel)
<sil2100> infinity: hey! Was looking into translation updates for the upcoming bionic point release - I contacted Gunnar asking about the state but he didn't respond, didn't see him online for a while
<sil2100> infinity: not sure if we'll have anyone to coordinate a formal testing period, there's no testing schedule set up or anything
<sil2100> infinity: was wondering, should we do it by ourselves? Or maybe, like for .1, should we just update all the langpacks?
<sil2100> (since usually during formal delta testing only 3-4 languages get tested and updated in the end always)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-142.168]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-base [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-base [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.26.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: update-notifier (bionic-proposed/main) [3.192.1.4 => 3.192.1.5] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed/main) [3.13.0-165.215] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-gui [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-gui [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (trusty-proposed) [3.13.0-165.215]
<oSoMoN> it looks like the libreoffice autopkgtests in the queue have been consistently timing out for the past 3 days, for all architectures and all series, are there known issues with the infra?
<Laney> yes, see what we talked about earlier
<Laney> hopefully it picks up over the weekend :/
<oSoMoN> Laney, ack, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.37+18.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.10.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (xenial-proposed) [2.37]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted snapd [source] (trusty-proposed) [2.37~14.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnustep-back [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.27.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (bionic-proposed/none) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnustep-back [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.27.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (xenial-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: you did ocaml ABI uploads in the past. do you remember how to resolve the cyclic camomile / ocaml-gettext ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [source] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (xenial-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, never had it...
<LocutusOfBorg> what is that?
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure, maybe uploading a fake lower version...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: busybox (bionic-proposed/main) [1:1.27.2-2ubuntu3 => 1:1.27.2-2ubuntu3.1] (core)
<tsimonq2> The queues seem to be halted.
<tsimonq2> And no, KDE is not to blame (this time). :P
<tsimonq2> Laney, vorlon: ^
<tsimonq2> (autopkgtests specifically)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [0.130ubuntu3.6 => 0.130ubuntu3.7] (core)
<Laney> They are being handholded by me
<Laney> Don't panic.
<teward> tsimonq2: ^ STAY CALM AND DON'T PANIC.  :P
 * mwhudson finds his towel
 * acheronuk finds his Joo Janta 200 Super-Chromatic Peril Sensitive Sunglasses
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: initramfs-tools (bionic-proposed/main) [0.130ubuntu3.6 => 0.130ubuntu3.7] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected initramfs-tools [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.130ubuntu3.7]
<OldManWinter> Hello, I'm not exactly sure where arch-install-scripts 21-1 is?  Seems it was sync'd, but I don't see it in the queue or in -proposed and rmadison isn't showing it anywhere.
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-18
<cjwatson> OldManWinter: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arch-install-scripts/+publishinghistory says that it was moved to the release pocket, but the copy must have failed for some reason, sigh
<cjwatson> Ah, that was when the librarian was very sad
<cjwatson> Re-copied manually
<cjwatson> And there were a few others that hit the same problem - just going through those quickly
<cjwatson> In fact the only other one actually affected was mpd 0.21.4-1build1, which I've also re-copied manually
<cjwatson> A few other copies hit the same failure but timing of publisher runs vs. proposed-migration runs meant that the copy happened to be retried later and worked
<cjwatson> OldManWinter: thanks for bringing this to our attention before the relevant logs expired from disk :)
<OldManWinter> cjwatson: Ah, sorry I didn't check the history.  Thanks for fixing this.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: peony-extensions [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.2-1] (ubuntukylin)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squashfuse [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (cosmic-proposed/main) [1.44-1 => 1.45-0ubuntu0.18.10.0] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (cosmic-proposed/main) [3.30.2-0ubuntu8 => 3.30.2-0ubuntu9] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: snapd-glib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.43-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 => 1.45-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-software (bionic-proposed/main) [3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.8 => 3.28.1-0ubuntu4.18.04.9] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted peony-extensions [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squashfuse [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  mpd : Depends: libnfs12 (>= 1.9.7) but it is not installable
<acheronuk> Kubuntu iso build ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
<acheronuk> E: Package 'libnfs12' has no installation candidate
<acheronuk> cjwatson: is this releated to your previous issue? ^^
<acheronuk> publishing history says https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnfs/3.0.0-1 was deleted from proposed to move to release, but it has not made it there
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gyoto [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gyoto [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.0-1]
<acheronuk> cjwatson vorlon maybe? : seems latest vlc  3.0.6-1 never made it to release pocket either, which built against the vanished libnfs12
<LocutusOfBorg> Removed from disk on 2019-01-11.
<LocutusOfBorg> Removal requested on 2019-01-11.
<vorlon> acheronuk, cjwatson: well, I don't have time to dig into the reason the package didn't migrate to disco, but I have copied it back to -proposed again for reconsideration
<acheronuk> vorlon: thank you
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, which one?
<vorlon> libnfs
<LocutusOfBorg> and vlc? :)
<acheronuk> ^
<vorlon> looking
<LocutusOfBorg> can we find a list of them?
<vorlon> that's the part I don't have time to dig into
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, maybe somebody else can pick the question :D
<vorlon> vlc also copied
<acheronuk> ty again
<vorlon> anyway, someone can probably track down through the logs when those copies were supposed to have happened, and see what else was part of that proposed-migration run
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like it happened on 11/01/2019
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, I'm posting a clue (not for you) :)
<LocutusOfBorg> looks like mpd took 7 days to publish
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mpd/+publishinghistory
<LocutusOfBorg> Deleted on 2019-01-11 by Ubuntu Archive Robot
<LocutusOfBorg> moved to release
<acheronuk> LocutusOfBorg: my iso build would have failed before today if that was completely true
<LocutusOfBorg> 2019-01-18 02:13:17 CET	Published	Disco	release	universe	sound	0.21.4-1build1
<acheronuk> [08:20] <LocutusOfBorg> looks like mpd took 7 days to publish
<LocutusOfBorg> oh yeah got it
<LocutusOfBorg> publisher logs might be helpful
<acheronuk> colin poked that mpd publish yesterday, but not the rest, so that is why I got the iso fail today and not before
 * acheronuk seeks more caffeine
<LocutusOfBorg> oh that makes sense then :)
<vorlon> Laney: sorry, I'm also not current on the autopkgtest queue status, but I notice that armhf in particular has drained, presumably with the help of the new runner.  Do you see any evidence that the bionic host is any less reliable than the previous xenial ones?
<Laney> vorlon: Actually the outage yesterday ruined most of the runners, so I redeployed them all :-)
<vorlon> hah
<vorlon> Laney: on bionic or xenial?
<Laney> bionic
<vorlon> cool
<Laney> Seems to have worked pretty well
<ginggs> is auto-sync off? "Not copying packages in dry-run mode." at the end of recent logs
<Laney> briefly
<Laney> and for future reference, that's what "turned off" looks like, yes
<ginggs> Laney: thanks
<cjwatson> Oh, I see why I missed those failed copies in my search.
<cjwatson> Doing another trawl now, modulo getting COFFEE
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (cosmic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.10.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~18.04.0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ec2-hibinit-agent [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~16.04.0]
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=ocaml-gettext&suite=unstable its a debian issue
<doko> LocutusOfBorg: are you filing a bug report?
<cjwatson> libplacebo 1.7.0-2, mgltools-volume 1.5.7-3, lzlib 1.11-1, mgltools-webservices 1.5.7-3
<cjwatson> all copied back to -proposed for reconsideration (which is a better strategy than copying to release and I should have done that last night too)
<cjwatson> acheronuk,vorlon,LocutusOfBorg: all the leftovers should be sorted now - sorry about that
<cjwatson> employees can see the IR documenting the librarian problems for that time period at https://wiki.canonical.com/IncidentReports/2019-01-11-PS4-Swift-Librarian-Slowness - essentially some files had ended up with the wrong ownership in one of the swift storage nodes, and as a result the swift proxy was failing which in turn caused librarian failures
<cjwatson> the reason why I didn't spot the other failed copies last month is that when I was going through Launchpad logs it was past midnight so I forgot that some copies are handled by a celery worker and some are handled by a fallback cron job, depending on timing, so I only looked through the logs for the latter
<cjwatson> s/last month/last night/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: ec2-hibinit-agent (trusty-proposed/primary) [1.0.0-0ubuntu1~14.04.0]
<vorlon> Laney: so given the redeploy, do we now have the right number of armhf lxd runners?  Is the armhf queue drained ahead of other archs because it's now overpowered, or because armhf had a head start?
<Laney> vorlon: Well, one thing is that I had almost all the workers off overnight so that libreoffice and friends could get all the IO to themselves
<vorlon> ok
<vorlon> so "insufficient data" and we should wait until the backlog clears and refills, or until wgrant yells at us, to reassess.
<Laney> vorlon: have you noticed that i386 has a problem with rebooting?
<vorlon> is that what it is?
<Laney> (unrelated)
<Laney> (but affects i386 throughput)
<vorlon> I had noticed *a* test that had problems with something reboot-ish on i386 (ros-ros-common?)
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9wkv6yGMXS/
<wgrant> YOU
<vorlon> is... is that wgrant yelling at us?
<Laney> probably just the wind
<Laney> I've been watching the journal go by and have seen that panic a few times on i386
<vorlon> Laney: PARTUUID - so did something about this reboot change which kernel was being booted?
<vorlon> kernel flavor
<vorlon> (it's i386, so aren't they just running the generic i386 kernel?)
<Laney> not wrt the cloud image itself, which 'sometimes' boots OK
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zm9Qhy7MDZ/ <- there's a complete log
<Laney> that one looks like the initial boot was the one that failed
<kstenerud> Hi guys, I've encountered a broken package in disco that is holding up a bunch of dependent packages. diaspora-installer fails to install on disco, and also fails to install on debian/sid
<rbasak> ^ it's holding up exim4 proposed migration. Please could you kick diaspora-installer back into proposed?
<LocutusOfBorg> doko, nope, I don't know what is that about, I did have only a quick look
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks cjwatson, I don't understand your answer, but I'm happy it is fixed :D
<LocutusOfBorg> the wiki is not readable, so meh
<cjwatson> Yeah, incident reports are internal I'm afraid
<cjwatson> I did start with "employees can see ..."
<LocutusOfBorg> sure, interestingly the login is working :)
<LocutusOfBorg> general question: I would like to add an autopkgtest trigger feature
<LocutusOfBorg> "&trigger=itself"
<LocutusOfBorg> does anybody know where the code is and help me find what to change?
<ahasenack> LocutusOfBorg: maybe this? https://code.launchpad.net/auto-package-testing
<ahasenack> I was following links from "Documentation", found "report bugs <here>", and it's that lp project
<ahasenack> although, the "last modified" date being so old may indicate it's not the right branch
<LocutusOfBorg> not sure, there is a link on a new git page
<LocutusOfBorg> but no "trigger" word inside
<Laney> LocutusOfBorg: https://git.launchpad.net/autopkgtest-cloud , see autopkgtest-web in there, should be fairly straightforward to see how you might modify that
<Laney> not sure if special $pocket versions would be better?
<doko> are armhf autopkg tests preferred over arm64 tests?
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney, you are the master, not me... I was wondering about adding something that doesn't require to write the full version of the package in release, because I have usually to escape "+" or other chars
<LocutusOfBorg> and this makes things difficult
<Laney> yes, so you could write foo/proposed and it'd look that version up in the given release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> please do *not* accept nodejs, thanks
<LocutusOfBorg> I said I'm bootstrapping node-rollup right now
<vorlon> mm?
<LocutusOfBorg> I need to bootstrap it now, and then nodejs will have testsuite good
<LocutusOfBorg> but please do not make me bootstrap it with old and new nodejs
<LocutusOfBorg> vorlon, the bootstrap was bad
<LocutusOfBorg> and it build-depends on itself so it was bad over and over
<LocutusOfBorg> I copied the node_modules from debian, and now it is good
<vorlon> ok
<LocutusOfBorg> and I have to do mocha, estree and a few others
<LocutusOfBorg> after we can sync nodejs
<LocutusOfBorg> oh and acorn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1] (kubuntu)
<xnox_> LocutusOfBorg, ok.
<xnox_> amd64 and arm64 have been cancelled =/
<doko> xnox_: should I remove it?
<LocutusOfBorg> yes I deleted them
<LocutusOfBorg> yes doko please delete
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nodejs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nodejs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nodejs [i386] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected nodejs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8ubuntu1]
<xnox_> doko, cool, thanks.
<LocutusOfBorg> it was a real nodejs bug btw...
<LocutusOfBorg> I found it by melding usr/lib/nodejs of a debian and an ubuntu chroot
<LocutusOfBorg> this is why the new packages weren't building
<LocutusOfBorg> now the -proposed pocket is mostly self consistent, while -release is broken
<LocutusOfBorg> and node-buble is good!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: node-terser (disco-proposed/primary) [3.14.1-1]
<LocutusOfBorg> please process it ^^
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-terser [sync] (disco-proposed) [3.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-terser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.14.1-1] (no packageset)
<LocutusOfBorg> yes ^^
<LocutusOfBorg> is is a sad day when lp infra is down :/
<teward> unfortunate but true
<LocutusOfBorg> NODEJS IS GREEENNNNNNNN
<LocutusOfBorg> https://launchpad.net/~costamagnagianfranco/+archive/ubuntu/locutusofborg-ppa/+build/16293297
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8] (kubuntu)
<LocutusOfBorg> :D
<LocutusOfBorg> go go go
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-terser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.14.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nodejs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [10.15.0~dfsg-8] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
<LocutusOfBorg> please accept nodejs!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openldap [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1] (ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nodejs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nodejs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nodejs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nodejs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nodejs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nodejs [i386] (disco-proposed) [10.15.0~dfsg-8]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openldap [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.4.47+dfsg-2ubuntu1]
<LocutusOfBorg> and now see the world burn! :D
<teward> LocutusOfBorg: too late, it's already been burning for months :P
<teward> *watches Perl break things and watches autopkgtests seize up again*
<LocutusOfBorg> perl is not there...
<teward> (nah, but seriously things're moving again heh)
<teward> LocutusOfBorg: just wait for it :P
 * LocutusOfBorg googles for perl 5.30 release schedule
<LocutusOfBorg>   22   2019-05-20  5.30.0          Stable release!
<LocutusOfBorg> gosh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: ubuntu-release-upgrader (bionic-proposed/main) [1:18.04.29 => 1:18.04.30] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeconnect (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-1 => 1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.10.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: kdeconnect (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.3.1-0ubuntu0.1 => 1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (kubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: luakit (disco-proposed/primary) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luakit [sync] (disco-proposed) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luakit [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2017.08.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luakit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2017.08.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luakit [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2017.08.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luakit [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2017.08.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: luakit [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2017.08.10-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-software [source] (cosmic-proposed) [3.30.2-0ubuntu9]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luakit [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luakit [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luakit [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luakit [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted luakit [i386] (disco-proposed) [2017.08.10-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biosig4c++ [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biosig4c++ [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glusterfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glusterfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biosig4c++ [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatpak-xdg-utils [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kookbook [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmath-int128-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logswan [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxdf [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-linux-procfs [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metrohash [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: biosig4c++ [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.9.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpact [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xc3sprog [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+svn795+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-interp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yavta [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base32 [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glusterfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: delay [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ecr-credential-helper [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdivide [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwin32-exe-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-momentjs-rails [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcg-cpp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xschem [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: datalad-container [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatpak-xdg-utils [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-quicksand [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2016-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatpak-xdg-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-karmilla [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [016+git20181118-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glusterfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-keyman [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kytos-sphinx-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-alecthomas-kong [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.15-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kookbook [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmath-int128-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-tealeg-xlsx [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.3+git20181024.dbf71b6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtest-bits-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.02-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxdf [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libperlx-define-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.101-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logswan [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxdf [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-keyman [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metrohash [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: minetest-mod-pycraft [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.20+git20180331.0376a0a+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-mypy-extensions [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base32 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logswan [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-linux-procfs [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metrohash [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-circlize [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kookbook [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-linux-procfs [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpact [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base32 [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xc3sprog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+svn795+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yavta [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: mistral-dashboard [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [7.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpact [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xc3sprog [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+svn795+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-omemo-backend-signal [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: simplebayes [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yavta [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: zsnapd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.5.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: dateparser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-tablereader-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.010-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: delay [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ecr-credential-helper [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: delay [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwin32-exe-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xschem [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ecr-credential-helper [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-common-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.040001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-interp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libtype-tie-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.013-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: octave-arduino [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-interp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwin32-exe-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcg-cpp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcg-cpp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdivide [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdivide [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xschem [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glusterfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: glusterfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spades [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [3.13.0+dfsg2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatpak-xdg-utils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-keyman [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kookbook [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmath-int128-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsbml [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logswan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-linux-procfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxdf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metrohash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-interp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base32 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpact [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xc3sprog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+svn795+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yavta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xschem [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: delay [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ecr-credential-helper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdivide [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatpak-xdg-utils [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwin32-exe-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: flatpak-xdg-utils [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcg-cpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-keyman [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmath-int128-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kookbook [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kookbook [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxdf [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libxdf [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logswan [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metrohash [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-linux-procfs [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: logswan [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-linux-procfs [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: metrohash [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.1.3-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base32 [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-base32 [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpact [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xc3sprog [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+svn795+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rpact [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xc3sprog [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+svn795+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yavta [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yavta [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-interp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-31-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-interp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-31-1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> hmm, libretro-beetle-wswan and genesisplusgx disappeared when they were promoted out of disco-proposed :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ecr-credential-helper [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: delay [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: amazon-ecr-credential-helper [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> jbicha: Yeah, I had a feeling there'd be a few casualties from the librarian trouble today
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: delay [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xschem [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> Let's see what I can repair
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdivide [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwin32-exe-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libwin32-exe-perl [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.17-1] (no packageset)
<cjwatson> jbicha: OK, those were the only casualties I can find; both copied back for reconsideration
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ecr-credential-helper [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ecr-credential-helper [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted dateparser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcg-cpp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ecr-credential-helper [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted delay [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted datalad-container [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ecr-credential-helper [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ecr-credential-helper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted delay [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted delay [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatpak-xdg-utils [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatpak-xdg-utils [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatpak-xdg-utils [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-karmilla [amd64] (disco-proposed) [016+git20181118-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glusterfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glusterfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted amazon-ecr-credential-helper [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted delay [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatpak-xdg-utils [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatpak-xdg-utils [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glusterfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glusterfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-alecthomas-kong [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.15-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kookbook [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kookbook [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kookbook [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted delay [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted flatpak-xdg-utils [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glusterfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-tealeg-xlsx [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.3+git20181024.dbf71b6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kookbook [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kytos-sphinx-theme [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtest-bits-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.02-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted delay [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted glusterfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kookbook [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libperlx-define-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.101-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxdf [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.98+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted mistral-dashboard [amd64] (disco-proposed) [7.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-mypy-extensions [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-tablereader-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.010-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.05-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-quicksand [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2016-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxdf [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.98+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-linux-procfs [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdivide [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0+dfsg1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pcg-cpp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.98.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kookbook [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxdf [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.98+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-common-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.040001-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libapache2-mod-authn-yolo [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: xschem [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.8.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-circlize [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-tablereader-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.010-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libtype-tie-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.013-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxdf [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.98+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logswan [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logswan [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logswan [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metrohash [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metrohash [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metrohash [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted minetest-mod-pycraft [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.20+git20180331.0376a0a+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-common-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.040001-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxdf [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.98+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logswan [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metrohash [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metrohash [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-linux-procfs [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-linux-procfs [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-linux-procfs [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-interp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-interp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libxdf [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.98+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logswan [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted octave-arduino [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-linux-procfs [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-interp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-interp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpact [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpact [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpact [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-momentjs-rails [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.20.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted logswan [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-linux-procfs [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-interp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpact [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpact [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base32 [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base32 [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted simplebayes [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xc3sprog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0+svn795+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xc3sprog [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0+svn795+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted metrohash [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.1.3-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-interp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0-31-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base32 [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base32 [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xc3sprog [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0+svn795+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xc3sprog [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0+svn795+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ibus-keyman [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [11.0.103-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yavta [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yavta [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yavta [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-omemo-backend-signal [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-base32 [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xc3sprog [i386] (disco-proposed) [0+svn795+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yavta [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yavta [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rpact [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xc3sprog [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0+svn795+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted zsnapd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.5.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spades [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.13.0+dfsg2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yavta [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.0+git20190114.e21525b-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsbml [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsbml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: unicycler [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.7+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: circlator [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-ieee754-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-rcarb [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblist-objects-withutils-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.028003-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmoops-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.036-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsbml [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libsbml [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [5.17.2+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nestopia (cosmic-proposed/universe) [1.49-1 => 1.49-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: nestopia (bionic-proposed/universe) [1.47-2ubuntu3 => 1.47-2ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qxmpp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.005-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qxmpp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qxmpp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.005-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qxmpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.005-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qxmpp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qxmpp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.005-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.005-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librcsb-core-wrapper [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.005-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.005-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.005-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.005-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qxmpp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qxmpp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qxmpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.005-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.005-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qxmpp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librcsb-core-wrapper [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.005-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qxmpp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qxmpp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted circlator [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-objects-withutils-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.028003-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-rcarb [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-ieee754-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmoops-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.036-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsbml [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsbml [armhf] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsbml [s390x] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsbml [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsbml [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.17.2+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdivide [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdivide [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdivide [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdivide [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdivide [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdivide [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0+dfsg1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwin32-exe-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwin32-exe-perl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwin32-exe-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwin32-exe-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwin32-exe-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblist-utilsby-xs-perl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.05-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmath-int128-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmath-int128-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libwin32-exe-perl [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.17-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmath-int128-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmath-int128-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.22-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-keyman [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [11.0.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xschem [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xschem [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xschem [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xschem [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xschem [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xschem [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.8.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biosig4c++ [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biosig4c++ [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biosig4c++ [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted biosig4c++ [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.9.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-keyman [amd64] (disco-proposed) [11.0.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-keyman [i386] (disco-proposed) [11.0.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcg-cpp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.98.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcg-cpp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.98.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcg-cpp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.98.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ibus-keyman [arm64] (disco-proposed) [11.0.103-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcg-cpp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.98.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted unicycler [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.7+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcg-cpp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.98.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcg-cpp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.98.1-1]
<vorlon> Laney: looking at one of the ros-ros-comm/i386 autopkgtest logs, yes I do see the PARTUUID kernel panic, but it's only the expected one with a disco cloud image - we try to boot without initramfs, and when this fails, fall back to booting with a regular initramfs.  Aside from a ~1s delay, it's innocuous.  We could change the cloud images to not attempt initramfsless boot on i386 because we know it
<vorlon> will fail, but that wouldn't seem to help with the reboot failures AFAICS
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libnet-works-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.22-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-reader-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.000013-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-reader-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.000013-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libnet-works-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.22-1]
 * vorlon hacks the autopkgtest queues a bit to consolidate tests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libgeoip2-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.006001-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.000007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.000007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.000007-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.000007-2] (no packageset)
<Laney> vorlon: ok, well if you wanted to help with debugging what the problem is I'd welcome that
<Laney> you should be able to just boot a regular i386 image and reboot it until it fails
<vorlon> ok
<Laney> in one of the cloud regions
<vorlon> Laney: "regular" being the autopkgtest one?
<Laney> I'd try the ubuntu ones, so people don't try to blame us in the first instance :-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libgeoip2-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.006001-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.000007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.000007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.000007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmaxmind-db-reader-xs-perl [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.000007-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debichem [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.7] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: montage [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: montage [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libdata-binary-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.01-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librda [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-leodido-ragel-machinery [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20181214.299bdde-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libmarkdent-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.32-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: montage [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: montage [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [6.0+dfsg-5] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-alegreya-sans [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.008-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debichem [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.7]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-leodido-ragel-machinery [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0~git20181214.299bdde-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libmarkdent-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.32-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-alegreya-sans [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.008-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libdata-binary-perl [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.01-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted montage [amd64] (disco-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted montage [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted montage [i386] (disco-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librda [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted montage [s390x] (disco-proposed) [6.0+dfsg-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-influxdata-go-syslog [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ceni [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.33-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+data-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-nm [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-courier-prime [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0+git20190115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-nm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+data-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qwinff [amd64] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-nm [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qwinff [s390x] (disco-proposed/none) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+data-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-nm [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+data-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qwinff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: qwinff [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lambda-align2 [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2019-01-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: coda [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.20-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-nm [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kylin-nm [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+data-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: harp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.5+data-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.5+data-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.5+data-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.5+data-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-nm [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-nm [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-nm [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.5+data-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.5+data-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-nm [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted harp [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.5+data-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-nm [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kylin-nm [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [armhf] (disco-proposed) [2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [arm64] (disco-proposed) [2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coda [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.20-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ceni [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.33-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-influxdata-go-syslog [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qwinff [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qwinff [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-courier-prime [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0+git20190115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qwinff [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lambda-align2 [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted qwinff [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: odin [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [2.0.3-1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Laney: I reproduced the i386 reboot failure; it looks like the reboot itself on kernel panic is for some reason unreliable, and a manual reboot fixes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [amd64] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [s390x] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted odin [i386] (disco-proposed) [2.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: totem [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: totem [s390x] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: totem [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: totem [i386] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: totem [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: totem [armhf] (disco-proposed/main) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1] (ubuntu-desktop)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hashbrown [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hidapi-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: firmware-microbit-micropython [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hashbrown [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hidapi-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hidapi-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hashbrown [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knxd [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pangocairo-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-chacha [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pybedtools [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rdrand [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pangocairo-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rdrand [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-simplecss [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-simplecss [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlparser [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telegram-cli [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pangocairo-sys [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-simplecss [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telegram-cli [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rdrand [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlparser [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pybedtools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hidapi-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-chacha [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hashbrown [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlparser [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-chacha [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knxd [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knxd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knxd [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telegram-cli [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-pangocairo-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rdrand [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-chacha [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-simplecss [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlparser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-float-cmp [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hashbrown [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hashbrown [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hidapi-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knxd [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pybedtools [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: knxd [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.14.29-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-hidapi-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-chacha [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rand-chacha [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rdrand [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-simplecss [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rdrand [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.4.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-simplecss [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.1.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlparser [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-xmlparser [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.8.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telegram-cli [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: telegram-cli [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knxd [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knxd [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.14.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knxd [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.14.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-cli [arm64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-cli [i386] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knxd [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.14.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pybedtools [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-cli [s390x] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knxd [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.14.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-cli [armhf] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pybedtools [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted telegram-cli [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.3.1+git20160323.6547c0b21-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted firmware-microbit-micropython [amd64] (disco-proposed) [1.0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pybedtools [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted totem [arm64] (disco-proposed) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted totem [i386] (disco-proposed) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted totem [s390x] (disco-proposed) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted knxd [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.14.29-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted totem [armhf] (disco-proposed) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted totem [amd64] (disco-proposed) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted totem [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [3.30.0-4ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hashbrown [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hidapi-sys [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hidapi-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pangocairo-sys [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-chacha [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-chacha [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rdrand [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rdrand [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hashbrown [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pangocairo-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-chacha [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rdrand [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-simplecss [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-simplecss [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlparser [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlparser [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlparser [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hashbrown [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-chacha [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rdrand [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-simplecss [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlparser [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hidapi-sys [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-simplecss [armhf] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlparser [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-chacha [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-xmlparser [arm64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hashbrown [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hidapi-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hidapi-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pangocairo-sys [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rdrand [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-simplecss [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-float-cmp [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hashbrown [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-pangocairo-sys [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.8.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rdrand [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.4.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hashbrown [amd64] (disco-proposed) [0.1.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rand-chacha [s390x] (disco-proposed) [0.1.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-hidapi-sys [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-simplecss [i386] (disco-proposed) [0.1.0-1]
<vorlon> looks like ruby-sinatra needs bootstrapping, sigh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucap-python [s390x] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucap-python [amd64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucap-python [i386] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucap-python [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucap-python [armhf] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnucap-python [arm64] (disco-proposed/universe) [0.0.2-1.1] (no packageset)
<jbicha> vorlon: do you want to handle LP: #1771031?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1771031 in winefish (Ubuntu) "Please remove libgnome and friends from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1771031
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.20.2~ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: faust [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.20.2~ds0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added utf8proc to i386-whitelist in focal
<vorlon> doko: I've verified that cython's python*-numpy build-dependencies can be dropped on i386 without causing test failures during the build, but the ultimate build fails because it misses the python2 binaries; I haven't dug in yet but I'm guessing it's going to be something related to python->python2 :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added serf to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libbio-featureio-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.905-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spaln [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.4.0+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed cli-common from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libgdiplus from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libxml-dom-perl from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed libxml-regexp-perl from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed mono from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed nunit from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-cryptography to i386-whitelist in focal
<RikMills> vorlon: if you have the time, could you i386 badtest frameworkintegration. thanks
<vorlon> RikMills: done (and a few others)
<RikMills> thanks :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Added python-cffi to i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: celluloid (focal-proposed/primary) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted celluloid [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faust [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.20.2~ds0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faust [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.20.2~ds0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libbio-featureio-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.905-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faust [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.20.2~ds0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-cascadia-code [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1910.04-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faust [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.20.2~ds0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.0+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted faust [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.20.2~ds0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spaln [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.4.0+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-vol [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-vol [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-gumdrop [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted coinor-vol [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-sloppy-rfc4880 [sync] (focal-release) [0.1.5-1build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kim-api [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libsvm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.24+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xoreos-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xoreos-tools [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xoreos-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: celluloid [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted indigo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.3-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xoreos-tools [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: celluloid [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gpsd [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.20-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted xoreos-tools [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pcbasic [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: celluloid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: celluloid [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: celluloid [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.18-2] (no packageset)
<cpaelzer> Hiho, I was wondering why DPDK was hanging with "unsatisfiable depends" in excuses
<cpaelzer> my assumption was that a bunch of new packages (2/3 of the binaries are in universe) were by accident added to main when they passed new queue
<cpaelzer> and it seems https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html agrees
<cpaelzer> there is quite a bunch of src:dpdk built binaries listed for "Binary only movements to universe"
<cpaelzer> The list is even longer than expected as I see the new 20.0 versions as well as (until the new source migrated) some old 18.11 binaries
<cpaelzer> those latter 18.11 are no more pulled into main as the new deps now pull the 20.0 counterpart
<cpaelzer> that should be ok
<cpaelzer> so if an archive admin could please demote the 20.0 and the 0.200 binaries that are listed for main->universe that would be great
<cpaelzer> then the testing should be able to start and get this migration further
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted mutter [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1]
<doko> cpaelzer: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-shell [source] (eoan-proposed) [3.34.3-1ubuntu1~19.10.1]
<sil2100> Trevinho: hey! Looking at yaru-theme for eoan now - if I'd accept the version in Unapproved, eoan will have a higher version number than focal
<sil2100> Trevinho: I think focal might need a yaru-teme 20.04.1?
<Laney> sil2100: I left a comment on the bug since nobody responded to my ping when I uploaded it, I want to binary copy that to focal ideally
<sil2100> Laney: okay!
<sil2100> Laney: will do that then, thanks o/
<Laney> cool, thanks
<sil2100> Laney: btw. where did you leave the comment? Since I didn't see anything on LP: #1857037
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1857037 in yaru-theme (Ubuntu Eoan) "Update to 3.34.2 and SRU it" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1857037
<cpaelzer> thanks doko!
<Laney> sil2100: hmm, would have thought it would be there
<Laney> perhaps it failed to submit and I didn't notice OR I wrote on the wrong bug
<sil2100> Laney: anyway, I have all the context so let me JUST DO IT
<Laney> 😘
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted yaru-theme [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.10.5]
<Laney> juliank: any idea about the linux/virtualbox-hwe arm64 runs in progress atm?
<Laney> they seem to be having trouble when streaming things between the controller and the instance
<Laney> look for submit-time 2020-01-10 on /running
<juliank> <VirtSubproc>: failure: copyup destination failed, status 2
<juliank> tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
<juliank> fun
<juliank> no idea
<juliank> so I don't know, tar c dieing?
<Laney> no route to host
<Laney> feels networky
<juliank> Laney: i don't see that
<Laney> lets move to a better channel ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted celluloid [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted celluloid [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted celluloid [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted celluloid [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted celluloid [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.18-2]
<Laney> cancel that, it might be an autopkgtest problem after all
<oSoMoN> sil2100, good morning. I replied to your question on bug #1853574
<ubot5> bug 1853574 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Syntax error in /usr/bin/chromium-browser when xdg-settings get default-web-browser is empty" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1853574
<Trevinho> I'm quite sure I read your comment Laney, no idea where though. should go through the emails
<Laney> you can, but Łukasz was kind enough to accept it anyway so doesn't matter :>
<Laney> juliank: going to try https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fQ6d4sgm3W/
<juliank> Laney: +1
<Laney> ok let's watch these runs once they restart
<Laney> journalctl -u autopkgtest@* is way slower than journalctl ADT_PACKAGE=foo
<juliank> Laney: I think the latter has better indexing :D
<Laney> indeeeeeeeeeeed
<sil2100> oSoMoN: thanks! :)
<Laney> both running, you can tail the logs if you want
<Laney> think it takes an hour or more to fail though
<oSoMoN> sil2100, and I SRUified the bug now
<juliank> Laney: I feel like we should remove that broken kernel from the queue?
<Laney> I want it to fail so that they get results
<Laney> with this fix that should happen
<juliank> Yes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gnome-control-center (bionic-proposed/main) [1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.5 => 1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.6] (ubuntu-desktop)
<Laney> whoops, looks like that created some infinite recursion /o\
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.24.1-1ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 0.24.1-1ubuntu4~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected sysdig [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.24.1-1ubuntu4~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.24.1-1ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 0.24.1-1ubuntu4~18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted sysdig [source] (bionic-proposed) [0.24.1-1ubuntu4~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted chromium-browser [source] (eoan-proposed) [79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.2]
 * Laney wonders how to actually fix this
<Laney> grr, not like I had wanted to do anything else
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1029.30~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1010.15] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1029.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/universe) [5.0.0-1029.30~18.04.1] (kernel)
<sil2100> tjaalton: hey! How's the xorg hwe looking so far for .4?
<tjaalton> sil2100: well baked I reckon..
<tjaalton> I should still test it on real hw
<sil2100> Thanks ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gnome-control-center [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:3.28.2-0ubuntu0.18.04.6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kquickcharts [source] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kquickcharts [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kquickcharts [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kquickcharts [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kquickcharts [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: kquickcharts [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<gpiccoli> Hi folks, I'd like to ask for makedumpfile package approval - we have versions on upload queues that I'd like go to -proposed, if possible. Specially important for us are B/E - is there anybody that can help me?
<gpiccoli> Thanks in advance
<apw> gpiccoli, i likely can look
<gpiccoli> thanks a lot apw =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kquickcharts [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kquickcharts [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kquickcharts [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kquickcharts [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted kquickcharts [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.65.0a-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (eoan-proposed) [1:1.6.6-2ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1029.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1010.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gcp [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1029.30~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-gke-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1029.30~18.04.1]
<vorlon> doko: is there a tag I should use for bugs like Debian bug #948770
<ubot5> Debian bug 948770 in subversion "subversion: Fix for test failures with python2" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/948770
<vorlon> subversion build-depends libkf5wallet-dev> hahaha no.  Guess we'll make git skip its subversion-related tests on i386.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.36 => 2.525.37] (desktop-core)
<doko> vorlon: no, and I didn't forward these yet, because most of those won't be fixed in Debian but the package will be removed
<cpaelzer> doko: you sent me a "done" this morning and I had assumed this was about the dpdk main-to-universe demotions I have asked about a bit before
<cpaelzer> doko: but they still seem to stay the same, updated https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html still shows them
<cpaelzer> but then dpdk migrated to release
<doko> cpaelzer: I only changed those which showed up in update_excuses
<cpaelzer> doko: you mean the two libs of src:dpdk that triggered the component mismatches by depending on isal and ipsec
<cpaelzer> yeah that explains why things migrated
<cpaelzer> doko: could you also do the main->universe for all the 0.200 and the 20.0 versions shown in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html?
<cpaelzer> let me know if you'd need a list in a different format
<cpaelzer> the 18.11 versions listed there seem to be removed since the last generation of this report which is correct for src:dpdk completing proposed-migration
<cpaelzer> just leaving these moves to universe open to complete DPDK
<cpaelzer> jamespage: FYI dpdk made it through and openvswitch/ovn moved with it
<cpaelzer> jamespage: testing (if only I had) time :-)
<jamespage> cpaelzer: +1 awesome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.37]
<sil2100> hm, my PPA builds are stuck, can't even cancel them
<blackboxsw> sil2100: up for an ubuntu-advantage SRU into trusty today per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-advantage-tools/+bug/1851858 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1851858 in ubuntu-advantage-tools (Ubuntu) "adds ESM to sources.list.d unconditionally, despite it being x86-only" [High,Triaged]
<blackboxsw> the SRU should only be a postinst change to the package
<blackboxsw> I realize "only" doesn't really cut down on much of your verification work :/
<wxl> infinity et al: any idea what's up with uploads/mirror syncing on ISOs?
<infinity> Nope, but can look.
<infinity> wxl: cdimage looks synced to me.
<wxl> infinity: Eickmeyer[m] had mentioned it earlier though his message might have been confusing. basically some servers are carrying current ISOs while others are behind, most notably the Canonical one
<infinity> wxl: That might be outdated?
<Eickmeyer[m]> infinity: cdimage.ubuntu.com has stopped pulling current ISOs, unofficial mirrors are still pulling them however.
<RikMills> infinity: not all ubuntu mirrors serving cdimage are
<infinity> Eickmeyer[m]: Again, that might be outdated?
<wxl> infinity: nope. e.g. compare http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/ http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/408/builds/206011/downloads https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/focal/lubuntu
<Eickmeyer[m]> Looks like that might be fixed now for Studio and Kubuntu afaict.
<infinity> wxl: The one I'm looking at it in sync, at least.
<RikMills> infinity: https://i.imgur.com/WZBmu63.png
<infinity> There are, of course, multiple frontends, and it's a pain to check them all.
<RikMills> for lubuntu
<RikMills> some of them must be up to date, as external mirrors like mirroservice are getting up to date isos
<RikMills> BUT I can't make the actual cdimage site load up to date pages here in the UK
<infinity> WHat IP are you getting for it?
<wxl> …or the US
<infinity> Where you live isn't relevant. :P
<RikMills> PING cdimage.ubuntu.com(hutton.canonical.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::1d))
<wxl> according to dig, 91.189.88.{39,168,168}
<infinity> wxl: Yes, not helpful.  I mean which one is out of date...
<wxl> cdimage.ubuntu.com XD
<infinity> *sigh*
<RikMills> traceroute to cdimage.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.167)
<infinity> Nevermind.
<infinity> RikMills: So, you just got two different hosts there.
<infinity> I know at least one is fine, cause I can't reproduce.  So, digging more.
<Laney> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CRqSZ2cmZw/
<Laney> looks like arzachel.canonical.com
<infinity> Iz indeed.
<infinity> And I suspect it's a firewall issue.
<RikMills> yarh, I now see at end of CD log:
<RikMills> ===== Finished =====
<RikMills> Mon Jan 13 05:42:25 UTC 2020
<RikMills> ssh: connect to host arzachel.canonical.com port 22: Network is unreachable
<RikMills> *yeah
<Laney> grarghghg
<infinity> Laney: Random expression of appreciation for Monday?
<Laney> I'm trying to insert some error reporting into autopkgtest
<Laney> but it is defeating my attempts
<infinity> It's irritating when code fights back.
<Laney> and each iteration takes a few tens of minutes, so it's quite an unsatisfying experience
<Laney> OK, this is going to be the one
<infinity> wxl, RikMills, Eickmeyer[m]: Sad mirror should be syncing now.
<RikMills> infinity: thanks. odd that I only seems to get served from that bad one for the last few days before now, but I'll take the fix :)
<wxl> infinity: danke
<infinity> RikMills: Mechanic's syndrome.  When you take it out for a spin, you'll always hear the knocking noise, except when I'm in the passenger seat.
 * RikMills nods
<RikMills> this did is empty? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<RikMills> oh. lubuntu only builds about now
<Eickmeyer[m]> infinity: Thanks.
<infinity> It's also still syncing.
<infinity> It was behind a bit, the bytes don't teleport instantly.
<RikMills> yeah. realised that might be so at soon at I said
<RikMills> *as * 2
<wxl> i'm sure the bytes do, actually. well, a couple of them.
<infinity> Depends on how nerdy, and aaaaahkshully pedantic you want to be, I suppose.  Flow of current could perhaps be described as teleportation.
<infinity> But lots of data still doesn't teleport instantly over the ethertubes, so my point stands. :P
<wxl> if only they were qubytes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.1 => 1.10.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
<dannf> ^ oh crap, didn't notice there was already fwupd/eoan in the queue. bdmurray, infinity : would one of you mind rejecting those 2 ^ - i'll talk to richard about coalescing
<bdmurray> dannf: I can do that
<dannf> bdmurray: thx, and apologies
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd-signed [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.10.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
<doko> vorlon: did you already process p2removals in 2020?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd-signed (eoan-proposed/main) [1.10.1 => 1.10.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu3 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
<vorlon> doko: no
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: sysdig (eoan-proposed/universe) [0.24.1-1ubuntu3 => 0.24.1-1ubuntu4~19.10.1] (no packageset)
<Laney> ok, let's see if that makes those old jobs clear out
 * Laney is glad that he added submit-time to requests
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed python-cffi from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed python-cryptography from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed serf from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed subversion from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed utf8proc from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.16-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-rustc-demangle [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.16-2] (no packageset)
<gQuigs> huh.. the python-ldap eoan regression is no longer there- I was able to confirm it's a known issue though - https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues/52301
<gQuigs> and barbican armhf has been failing in eoan for a while..  although I also think that python-ldap could just be dropped if needed for disco as it's unlike to help anyone in the next 8 days
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.16-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-rustc-demangle [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.16-2]
<vorlon> doko: https://people.canonical.com/~doko/ftbfs-report/test-rebuild-20191220-focal-focal.html#i386-whitelist doesn't appear to be updating wrt new versions of packages uploaded to focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opentmpfiles [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.2+2019.05.21.git.44a55796ba-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-checkpoint-restore-go-criu [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.11-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: node-vasync [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [2.2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-gitlab-labkit [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: golang-github-jackc-pgx [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.6.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tinydb [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [3.15.2-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensysusers [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: axtls [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyao [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-lark [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.7.8-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yajl-tcl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: badger [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libgpg-error-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pysword [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: axtls [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: axtls [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: badger [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyao [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: badger [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libgpg-error-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yajl-tcl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyao [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yajl-tcl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libgpg-error-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: axtls [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yajl-tcl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: badger [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyao [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libgpg-error-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyao [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.82+ds1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: yajl-tcl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-libgpg-error-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: axtls [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.5+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted axtls [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted axtls [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted axtls [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted axtls [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted axtls [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.5+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted badger [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted badger [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-checkpoint-restore-go-criu [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.11-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted node-vasync [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opentmpfiles [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2+2019.05.21.git.44a55796ba-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyao [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.82+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyao [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.82+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pysword [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-gitlab-labkit [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libgpg-error-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted badger [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted golang-github-jackc-pgx [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.6.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyao [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.82+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyao [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.82+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libgpg-error-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libgpg-error-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tinydb [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.15.2-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yajl-tcl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yajl-tcl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted badger [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.0.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyao [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.82+ds1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libgpg-error-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yajl-tcl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yajl-tcl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensysusers [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-libgpg-error-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-lark [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.7.8-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted yajl-tcl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: docopt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.2-2.2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted docopt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.2-2.2ubuntu1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-jedi [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.15.2-1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-sexp-conv [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-jedi [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.15.2-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-sexp-conv [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
<cpaelzer> still waiting for a bunch of DPDK packages to be dropped to universe
<cpaelzer> as expected the 18.11 binaries are now gone, so no filtering needs to be applied to the list shown in https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.html
<cpaelzer> jamespage: while looking at that, there are also ceph and openvswitch binaries, I think they are ok to demote but you might want to double check them just to be sure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensubdiv [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nut [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensubdiv [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nut [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nut [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nut [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: nut [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensubdiv [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensubdiv [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: opensubdiv [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.4.0-6] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-lalrpop [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.17.2-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensubdiv [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensubdiv [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensubdiv [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensubdiv [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted opensubdiv [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.4.0-6]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-lalrpop [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.17.2-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (bionic-proposed) [1:1.6.5-1ubuntu1~18.04.4]
<jamespage> cpaelzer: ceph-mgr-k8sevents python3-ceph and openvswitch-source all OK to push out to universe
<jamespage> I did some seed work end of last week - I've subscribed ubuntu-openstack to the ovn source package and seeded the central and host packages
<jamespage> and added ceph-mds to supported seed as well
<jamespage> source (in effect for OVN) has been in main for many cycles
<cpaelzer> ack, as OVN now is just a split out of foermer OVS
<jamespage> yep
<cpaelzer> jamespage: do you have a MIR up already or is none needed?
<jamespage> so I don't think it needs a new MIR to cover that promition
<jamespage> if I'd done it before the split out it would have been a binary only so I'd like to deal with it like that if possible
<cpaelzer> I'd agree, you might still need a (less formal) MIR bug to document that and subscribe the AAs to do the promotion then based ont hat
<jamespage> cpaelzer: I think doko must have pushed the ovn source directly into main as part of the NEW review during the split
<jamespage> as its showing as a binary only promotion
<jamespage> doing a minor update to ceph-mds to avoid that ceph-fuse dependency via a recommends
<cpaelzer> yeah, maybe he has directly seen the "is only a split of the former" when doing new queue
<cpaelzer> jamespage: yes, I checked it as well - the ovn source is in main already, but not the binaries
<cpaelzer> my suggestion would still be create a less-formal-than-usual MIR bug and subscribe the AAs
<jamespage> I see a bit of i386 issue in the ceph package still - will upload a new version to avoid a few more i386 installability issues
<jamespage> cpaelzer: bug 1859601 raised
<ubot5> bug 1859601 in ovn (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ovn (binary only)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859601
<cpaelzer> jamespage: we have MIR team meeting later today anyway - you can bring up https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ovn/+bug/1859601 there for a quick joint ack on this being an acceptable special case I guess
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1859601 in ovn (Ubuntu) "[MIR] ovn (binary only)" [Undecided,New]
<jamespage> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: livecd-rootfs (bionic-proposed/main) [2.525.36 => 2.525.37] (desktop-core)
<Laney> looks like those stuck requests got resolved
<doko> jamespage: demoted
<doko> jamespage: ping about the removal questions yesterday
<jamespage> doko: let me check those out
<jamespage> doko: guess you already dealt with python-mock-services but to confirm yep no longer needed
<jamespage> doko: and I think there are a load of pkgs associated with charm-tools which is no longer shipped in distro
<jamespage> python-stuf
<jamespage> python-otherstuf
<jamespage> python-theblues
<jamespage> python-libcharmstore
<jamespage> python-jujubundlelib
<jamespage> I think those can all be RM'ed in focal
<jamespage> doko: do you want a bug or is our chat here sufficient?
<doko> jamespage: LP: #1859612
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1859612 in python-theblues (Ubuntu) "remove old charms related packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1859612
<jamespage> doko: ta
<doko> jamespage: please can you subscribe openstack to networkx (renamed from python-networkx)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1010.15~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<jamespage> doko: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta7-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oracle-5.0 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1010.15~18.04.1]
<doko> Laney: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/amd64/l/link-grammar/20200114_004608_a57e5@/log.gz  any idea why it doesn't find dh-python? according to the log it's installed ...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta7-1] (no packageset)
<apw> doko, dh_python2 on my focal box comes from python2 package
<apw> doko, which you do have installed, could the shebang dh_python2 be pointed somewhere which is missing; i think that would produce that error
<apw> doko, that seems to have python2 from before all of your shebang changes; could that be a problem
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gsequencer [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.0~beta7-1] (no packageset)
<doko> yep, that could
<gpiccoli> Hi apw, good morning/afternoon! Thanks for approving makedumpfile for eoan/bionic =)
<gpiccoli> Is there anything special blocking Xenial, or do you plan to work on that also? No hurries, Bionic is the important one for us hehe
<apw> gpiccoli, no just time
<gpiccoli> ok apw, no problem! Thanks for the help =)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted backport-iwlwifi-dkms [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted makedumpfile [source] (xenial-proposed) [1:1.6.3-2~16.04.2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1029.31] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gambas3 [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.14.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-1029.31]
<gpiccoli> Tnx a lot apw =]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nut [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nut [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nut [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nut [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gambas3 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.14.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted nut [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.7.4-11ubuntu3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gsequencer [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.0~beta7-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted livecd-rootfs [source] (bionic-proposed) [2.525.37]
<doko> vorlon, infinity, Laney: is it possible to force an architecture to be shown in update_output.txt?
<doko> e.g. amd64
<vorlon> doko: if someone on the release team added a hint, it would show details of uninstallability across all archs; otherwise no
<doko> vorlon: could you do that for python-defaults, such that it shows that?
<vorlon> doko: I don't see python-defaults as a candidate currently, so it won't have any effect on update_output.txt.  Or are you wanting it for update_output_notest.txt?
<doko> yes, the latter. even if it had a hint, it wouldn't migrate because of the removals
<vorlon> doko: sure; the hint I'm adding will make update_output more verbose (and slower), but wouldn't force the transition
<vorlon> hint added
<Laney> hang on a second, I can probably do that with the hint tester?
<doko> but that wouldn't be updated on a regular basis?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> if you want that, I guess you do need a hint
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdens [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/none) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu-ext [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-multicool [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu-ext [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblv-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.006-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-egg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.4.5-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-multicool [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vagrant-bindfs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-robustrankaggreg [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdens [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu-ext [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-tfisher [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.0-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-rails-controller-testing [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.0.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-multicool [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdens [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librtsp-server-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-psychtools [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.9.12-2] (no packageset)
<chrisccoulson> hi, could someone please approve the adobe-flashplugin partner uploads for xenial -> eoan please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (bionic-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.2 => 1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (eoan-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.2 => 1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (disco-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.2 => 1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.19.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: adobe-flashplugin (xenial-proposed/partner) [1:20191210.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.2 => 1:20200114.1-0ubuntu0.16.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu-ext [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: icu-ext [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.5.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdens [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-multicool [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: vdens [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-multicool [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1-11-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lcm [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3] (no packageset)
<doko> vorlon: please could you comment the hint? it doesn't look at other packages in -proposed which are already fixed, or in progress
<vorlon> doko: what do you mean, "doesn't look at"?  I used a 'hint' hint not an 'easy' hint so that p-m would recurse this; look for the 'finish:' line following the hint
<doko> vorlon: the last occurrence of python-defaults on the page?
<doko> yes, that looks better
<blackboxsw> RAOF:  hiya, not sure if you'll have time today, but I'd like to request a review of ubuntu-advantage-tools for SRU into trusty if possible https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-advantage-tools/+bug/1851858
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1851858 in ubuntu-advantage-tools (Ubuntu) "adds ESM to sources.list.d unconditionally, despite it being x86-only" [High,Triaged]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-caja [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23.0-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-caja [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23.0-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-caja [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23.0-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-caja [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23.0-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-caja [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.23.0-1] (ubuntu-mate)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (eoan-proposed/main) [242-7ubuntu3.2 => 242-7ubuntu3.3] (core)
<xnox> vorlon:  knot-resolver appears to be requested for adt tests on i386 in error?
<RAOF> blackboxsw: Do you mean to release that into trusty-updates? Or is there something else to do there?
<blackboxsw> RAOF: hello. Correct, looking to get 19.6~ubuntu14.04.4 into trusty-updates
<RAOF> blackboxsw: Ok. It looks like a candidate…
<blackboxsw> cheers, should be smaller than our previous SRUs into trusty-updates for ubuntu-advantage-tools
<RAOF> Urgh. The `sru-release` tooling doesn't work with it :(
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: s390-tools (focal-proposed/main) [2.11.0-0ubuntu2 => 2.11.0-0ubuntu2] (core)
<blackboxsw> RAOF: awesome thanks again on ua-tools pkg to trusty!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: liblv-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.006-3] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: librtsp-server-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.06-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-der-parser [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.3-1] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: openimageio [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5] (ubuntustudio)
<cpaelzer> uh, somebody cleaned up component-mismatches a lot, thanks to whoever that was!
<cpaelzer> Laney: fonts-smc-gayathri for whatever reason does not get detected and link from component-mismatches page, tbh I don't know what is missing but I wanted to let you know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: vaultlocker (bionic-backports/universe) [1.0.3-0ubuntu1.18.10.1~ubuntu18.04.1 => 1.0.4-0ubuntu0.19.04.1~ubuntu18.04.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu-ext [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu-ext [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu-ext [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu-ext [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted icu-ext [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.5.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblv-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.006-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librtsp-server-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.06-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-caja [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-caja [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-caja [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted liblv-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.006-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-caja [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-multicool [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-multicool [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1-11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-multicool [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1-11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lcm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3.1+repack1-2.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted openimageio [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.10.1~dfsg0-5]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-egg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.4.5-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-multicool [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1-11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted librtsp-server-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.06-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-multicool [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-11-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-caja [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.23.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-psychtools [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.9.12-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-robustrankaggreg [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-rails-controller-testing [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.0.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vagrant-bindfs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.1.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdens [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdens [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-tfisher [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdens [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdens [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted vdens [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-der-parser [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted s390-tools [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.11.0-0ubuntu2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-path-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.420-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-11.14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-11.14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-11.14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-5.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-11.14] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-11.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-11.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-11.14]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-5.4 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-11.14]
<seb128> hey release team
<seb128> how open would you be to skip the http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/o/openscad/focal/s390x result to let mesa be a valid candidate?
<seb128> something in the dri driver update is making openscad unhappy but since it seems complex to debug (could well be a compiler issue or such) and we don't support the graphical stack on s390x anyway I would rather not spend too much resources on that
<seb128> tjaalton, xnox, ^ opinion?
<tjaalton> +++
<xnox> charming, as if llvmpipe on s390x is busted
<xnox> seb128:  does llvmpipe rendering work on amd64 otherwise?
<seb128> tjaalton, ^
<tjaalton> sure
<tjaalton> I mean, it's fairly widely used
<seb128> xnox, I expect so, the same autopkgtests work on other archs
<tjaalton> a fallback etc
<tjaalton> *as
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: xen (eoan-proposed/main) [4.9.2-0ubuntu2 => 4.9.2-0ubuntu5] (ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server, virt) (sync)
<seb128> tjaalton, right, wouldn't hurt to test the proposed mesa update with software rendering just to make sure some toolchain problem didn't screw it
<Laney> cpaelzer: sorry I missed your message, it's stuck in -proposed so shows up on https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/component-mismatches-proposed.txt
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: python-networkx (focal-release/primary) [2.2-1ubuntu4]
<vorlon> xnox: knot-resolver> context?
<vorlon> seb128: well there's a new openscad in -proposed, so I'm going to retest against mesa with that version first
<vorlon> seb128: to be clear, "skip" would mean "accept this as an autopkgtest regression in the hints", not just a one-time skip
<xnox> vorlon:  knot-resolver does not exist on i386 yet has i386 autopkgtests requested, blocking gnutls28 from migrating
<xnox> vorlon:  please do what you do to those with hints
<vorlon> xnox: ok
<vorlon> xnox: done
<vorlon> doko: have you been doing removals today?  the uninstallability count has blown up https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/focal_uninst.txt
<vorlon> doko: (cf my previous highlights about overlooked revdeps)
<doko> vorlon: I removed python-networkx by mistake, and the re-added it. I'll look at the python packages
<vorlon> doko: ok
<doko> vorlon: hmm, python3-networkx is not restored.
<vorlon> doko: what command did you run?
<doko> copy-package -b -e 2.2-1ubuntu4 --from=ubuntu -s focal --to=ubuntu --to-suite focal --force-same-destination python-networkx
<vorlon> looks sane
<vorlon> I've just run the same command
<vorlon> did you get an email failure?
<doko> no
<vorlon> doko: my copy now shows as pending on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-networkx/+publishinghistory so I don't know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-path-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.420-2]
<doko> ta
<doko> vorlon: cython is fixed
<vorlon> woohoo
<cjwatson> doko,vorlon: The earlier sync didn't work because it ended up in NEW and nobody processed it.
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=
<vorlon> oh, it ended up in new for the release pocket which is why I kept failing to find it
<vorlon> sorry
<vorlon> yeah, I did an --auto-approve on my copy-package, I guess maybe I should've mentioned that
<cjwatson> I thought you must have done
<vorlon> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected python-networkx [sync] (focal-release) [2.2-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-foundation [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-3] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-foundation [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-3] (i386-excludes)
<doko> cjwatson, vorlon: chatted with xnox about ubuntuone-dev-tools. is this package still needed, or can it be removed?
<xnox> doko:  in a meeting right now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-core-foundation [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-3] (i386-excludes)
<vorlon> doko: I have never heard of the package before, and the service it's named after no longer exists
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-core-foundation [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-core-foundation [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.6.4-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-core-foundation [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.6.4-3]
<cjwatson> doko: I haven't the foggiest.  Ask #snapstore on Canonical IRC if anyone still cares about it?
<doko> ok
<chrisccoulson> hi, could somebody please approve the adobe-flashplugin partner uploads?
<xnox> chrisccoulson:  still not dead ? =)
<xnox> chrisccoulson:  i hope all of flash has a year 2038  bug
<bdmurray> How could I retest the gfs2-utils autopkgtests w/o the new util-linux? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/g/gfs2-utils/eoan/i386
<chrisccoulson> xnox, December is when it dies
<Laney> bdmurray: self trigger
<bdmurray> Laney: Could you elaborate?
<Laney> bdmurray: instead of a trigger on util-linux, use a trigger on the package itself
<Laney> copy the URL and edit it to do that
<bdmurray> got it, thanks
<vorlon> also, retry-autopkgtest-regressions has a --no-proposed option which mostly works
<xnox> vorlon:  can you please do what you do to ruby-openssl:i386 ?
<vorlon> xnox: already done
<xnox> vorlon:  tah
<xnox> vorlon:  sorry britney runs are slow at the moment.
<vorlon> xnox: well I committed it 7 minutes ago ;)
<vorlon> so you wouldn't see it until the run after the current one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libjson-hyper-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.011-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (eoan-proposed/main) [19.3-41-gc4735dd3-0ubuntu1~19.10.1 => 19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~19.10.1] (core, edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [19.3-41-gc4735dd3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libjson-hyper-perl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.011-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [19.3-41-gc4735dd3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
<csmith> rbasak, it's probably a bit late for today, up for a cloud-init SRU that is queued for testing 19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (Bionic, Xenial and Eoan) per SRU bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1859725
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1859725 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Eoan) "sru cloud-init (19.3.41 to 19.4.33) Xenial, Bionic and Eoan" [Undecided,New]
<bdmurray> Okay so gfs2-utils on eoan/i386 failed its own test so util-linux is not the culprit correct? http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/gfs2-utils/eoan/i386
<vorlon> bdmurray: yep
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [s390x] (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [i386] (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [arm64] (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bind9 [armhf] (focal-proposed/main) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1] (core, i386-whitelist)
<xnox> vorlon:  mysql-8.0 on i386 => is that legit, and i need to fix its autopkgtests? or like do we need just mysql libraries and not the server on i386?
<xnox> just clientlibs?
<ahasenack> hi archive admins, could someone please let bind9 through from the NEW queue? It's a soname change
<ahasenack> I'll then be ready to upload the no-change rebuilds for the reverse-deps
<vorlon> xnox: it needs investigation; the preference is that the autopkgtests pass
<vorlon> ahasenack: done
<ahasenack> vorlon: thanks a lot
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bind9 [i386] (focal-proposed) [1:9.11.14+dfsg-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-optcomp [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-optcomp [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-optcomp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-optcomp [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ppx-optcomp [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:0.13.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-75.85] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [4.15.0-75.85] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-75.85~16.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-optcomp [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-optcomp [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-optcomp [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-optcomp [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ppx-optcomp [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:0.13.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [s390x] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-75.85]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [4.15.0-75.85]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-75.85~16.04.1]
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-40.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.4.0-173.203] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-40.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed/main) [5.0.0-40.44] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.4.0-173.203]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [amd64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-40.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [ppc64el] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-40.44]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed [arm64] (disco-proposed) [5.0.0-40.44]
<Eickmeyer> AAs: lv2vst has been sitting in source NEW for almost a month. Can we get some traction on this?
<locutus_> vorlon, autopkgtest for ocfs2-tools/unknown: s390x: Regression
<locutus_> can you please do the magic? its NBS
<RAOF> Eickmeyer: I can look at that tomorrow, if no one gets to it sooner.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1010.11] (core, kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.0.0-1029.31~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed/main) [4.15.0-1067.72] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (eoan-proposed) [5.3.0-1010.11]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.0.0-1029.31~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure [amd64] (xenial-proposed) [4.15.0-1067.72]
<sil2100> tjaalton: hey! Thanks for the verification of the hwe stack - I'll release those into -updates today
<tjaalton> sil2100: niice
<sil2100> tjaalton: one question: before releasing, you want to verify if LP: #1845149 is good or do you think the hwe testing was good enough?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1845149 in xorg-server-hwe-18.04 (Ubuntu Bionic) "set fallback drivers to avoid updating pci-id lists" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1845149
<tjaalton> ah.. well that has been in eoan and focal for some time now, so there's no reason it wouldn't work in bionic too
<tjaalton> but since the hwe stack works, it's essentially verified
<mfo> sil2100, hey Lukasz!  would you have a chance to check/release util-linux on eoan-proposed?  it's clear of autopkgtests errors on update_excuses.   and also please util-linux/focal-proposed, which only has cmake-extras autopkgtest regressions (unrelated), and I see nothing about it on update_output.txt.      I have fixes pending to be uploaded (the changes in F) to E/B.    Thanks in advance!
<sil2100> mfo: hey! Sure thing, will get to those as soon as possible
<mfo> sil2100, awesome. thank you very much!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross (bionic-proposed/main) [21ubuntu0.3 => 21ubuntu0.4] (ubuntu-desktop) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: gcc-7-cross-ports (bionic-proposed/universe) [17ubuntu0.3 => 17ubuntu0.4] (no packageset) (sync)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross [sync] (bionic-proposed) [21ubuntu0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted gcc-7-cross-ports [sync] (bionic-proposed) [17ubuntu0.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: casper (bionic-proposed/main) [1.394 => 1.394.1] (desktop-core, ubuntu-server)
<xnox> bdmurray:  sil2100: if you can review ^ casper upload that would be nice. It's for .4 point release.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-oem-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.4.0-1002.4] (no packageset)
<sil2100> xnox: sure thing! On it!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muse [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-oem-5.4 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.4.0-1002.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muse [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muse [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: muse [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.0.2+ds1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muse [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muse [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muse [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muse [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted muse [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.0.2+ds1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted casper [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.394.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backport-iwlwifi-dkms (eoan-proposed/universe) [7906-0ubuntu3 => 7906-0ubuntu4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: backport-iwlwifi-dkms (bionic-proposed/universe) [7906-0ubuntu3~18.04.1 => 7906-0ubuntu4~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<ginggs> would someone 'force-badtest python-pyepsg/0.3.2-2' it's regressed in release
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
<xnox> doko:  can you please remove license-reconcile from Ubuntu please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/license-reconcile/+bug/1859994
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1859994 in license-reconcile (Ubuntu) "RM: license-reconcile broken, unmaintained, RC-buggy, removed from testing, clogging up proposed-migration" [Undecided,New]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: plplot [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted glib2.0 [source] (eoan-proposed) [2.62.3-2~ubuntu19.10.1]
<locutus_> please accept plplot
<locutus_> it should fix testsuite
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed fonts-roboto-slab from i386-whitelist in focal
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Packageset: Removed ubuntu-drivers-common from i386-whitelist in focal
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: Thank you. :)
<vorlon> Laney: lol I tried to cowboy the change for britney2 for a test run, and the automation code clobbered it in the git checkout, sigh
<Laney> vorlon: indeed /o\
<Laney> stg-snakefruit would be quite a nice thing
<blackboxsw_> sil2100: if there is a chance today, would you be able to glance at the proposed cloud-init SRU into xenial, bionic and eoan per https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/1859725
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1859725 in cloud-init (Ubuntu Eoan) "sru cloud-init (19.3.41 to 19.4.33) Xenial, Bionic and Eoan" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> blackboxsw_: sure thing, will get to it after the meeting o/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (eoan-proposed/main) [2.34-0.1ubuntu2.1 => 2.34-0.1ubuntu2.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.4 => 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.5] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: util-linux (xenial-proposed/main) [2.27.1-6ubuntu3.9 => 2.27.1-6ubuntu3.10] (core)
<doko> vorlon: for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/460285560/buildlog_ubuntu-focal-i386.pillow_7.0.0-3_BUILDING.txt.gz does the python3-pycparser dependency need to be annotated with :any?
<vorlon> doko: we won't cross-install amd64 packages in builds, so no
<vorlon> doko: if the build-dep is missing, we need to restore it
<doko> can you do?
<vorlon> but python3-pycparser/i386 does exist in the archive (it's arch: all)
<vorlon> which piece is actually missing?
<vorlon> python-cffi is built on i386 in -proposed
<vorlon> pycparser is only arch: all
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected flash-kernel [source] (bionic-proposed) [3.98ubuntu5.3~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected u-boot [source] (bionic-proposed) [2019.07+dfsg-1ubuntu3~18.04.1]
<vorlon> doko: is it possible python-cffi was just out of date on i386 at the time and the build needs retried?
<doko> maybe
<locutus_> please accept plplot..
<locutus_> in the meanwhile I'll prepare ocaml transition on bileto
<doko> locutus_: are you working on the llvm-8 autopkg tests?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted linux-firmware-raspi2 [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.20190819-0ubuntu0.18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (eoan-proposed) [19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~19.10.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (bionic-proposed) [19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted cloud-init [source] (xenial-proposed) [19.4-33-gbb4131a2-0ubuntu1~16.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [armhf] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [s390x] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted plplot [arm64] (focal-proposed) [5.15.0+dfsg-10+gnat8+1ubuntu1]
<blackboxsw> thanks sil2100 !
<xnox> vorlon:  can you please badtest ruby-defaults on i386 ? it makes no sence to test native:i386 toolchain in a cross-arch environment.
<xnox> vorlon:  it tries to installs things that nuke things needed by the host
<xnox> vorlon:  then ruby2.5 can migrate.
<xnox> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ruby2.5
<xnox> or please advise what you'd want me to do to them.
<xnox> similarly cmake:i386 => we only do native builds on :i386, and do not care about running cmake:i386 on amd64 host, expecting it to find :i386 things, despite like installing :host toolchain
<xnox> llvm-toolchain-8:i386 imho is also in the same bucket, we only have it for native i386 on i386, and the autopkgtest tests native builds, not cross builds from amd64 to i386.
<vorlon> xnox: llvm-toolchain-8 was failing autopkgtests on all archs which was why I hadn't hinted it away; is that resolved now?
<xnox> vorlon:  i see it passing on everything, but :i386, where testsuite is uninstallable.
<xnox> vorlon:  i am talking about the one in release pocket
<xnox> vorlon:  the one in proposed indeed is failing everywhere.
<doko> I' fixing llvm-8 now
<xnox> ie. to migrate cmake
<xnox> doko:  that works too, but i don't think will resolve the :i386 issue.
 * vorlon doesn't understand why there isn't an existing hint for ruby-defaults/i386, must have been a late addition to the packagest?
<xnox> vorlon:  it's a good question why ruby2.5 is in. And if both should be in-sync. I.e. it doesn't make sence to have interpret in without the matching defaults package.
<vorlon> xnox: my analysis of the ruby-defaults autopkgtest log doesn't support your conclusion that it's a nonsense test
<vorlon> I want to know why these packages aren't cross-installable before I badtest it
<xnox> vorlon:  that it installed ruby-dev:i386, and cannot find .pc file, becuase it is using pkg-config from the host arch and looking for amd64 .pc file?
<xnox> that's what is worng.
<xnox> pkg-config --cflags --libs ruby => looks for ruby-dev:amd64
<vorlon> xnox: and that test should be fixed by invoking pkg-config correctly
<xnox> Setting up ruby-dev:i386 (1:2.5.2) ...
<vorlon> as i686-linux-pc-gnu-pkg-config or whatever it is
<vorlon> but the other two tests are failing with uninstallabilities
<xnox> vorlon:  the test is written to test native arch...... do i have any indication in the environment that this is a cross autopkgtest?
<vorlon> you do
<xnox> coach me =)
<vorlon> DEB_HOST_* variables
<xnox> ok
<xnox> that's nice.
<xnox> i can fix up the -dev test then.
<xnox> vorlon:  how do you create the amd64/i386 cross autopkgtest envrionemtn? cause i've only created native arch autopkgtests VM before. Is there docs about it somewhere?
<vorlon> Broken builddeps:/tmp/autopkgtest.esUVt5/1-autopkgtest-satdep.dsc:i386 Depends on ruby:i386:any < none @un H >
<vorlon> ... ok so apparently I have a bug in the autopkgtest code
<vorlon> should either be ruby:i386 or ruby:any, not both ;)
<xnox> hahahhahhaha
<xnox> vorlon:  it identifies as both
<vorlon> xnox: did my mails to ubuntu-devel not cover this?  I ought to have
<vorlon> xnox: all you need is an amd64 env with the foreign-arch enabled in dpkg, and to use the autopkgtest from git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/autopkgtest/+git/development with -a i386
<xnox> vorlon:  why is that autopkgtest not in the archive?!
<xnox> vorlon:  your i386 emails were tl;dr
<xnox> ok, will play with this later. good night.
<doko> what are you playing now?
<doko> vorlon: do you know about any changes about kernels for buildds for the last two weeks?
<vorlon> doko: I do not
<vorlon> if the kernel has changed, isn't that reported in the build log?
<doko> should I run a log analyzer to get that information?
<vorlon> doko: I don't know, but I also don't know why you're asking me given that I'm not a buildd admin
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: Any traction on lv2vst?
<vorlon> hah ok, the ruby:i386:amd64 is not my bug, but maybe apt's
<vorlon> ruby:i386:any that is
<vorlon> xnox: but anyway, this is ruby:i386 depends ruby2.5:i386 depends libruby2.5:i386 depends rake:all depends ruby:amd64 lol
<vorlon> rake should Depends: ruby:any
<vorlon> (ruby is Multi-Arch: allowed)
<RAOF> <Eickmeyer[m] "RAOF: Any traction on lv2vst?"> Eickmeyer: just about to start!
<Eickmeyer[m]> <RAOF "Eickmeyer: just about to start!"> In the words of McDonalds, "I'm lovin' it."
<vorlon> xnox: rake uploaded with that change, but also ruby-defaults badtested per the current state
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (eoan-proposed/main) [4.1-2ubuntu3.1 => 4.1-2ubuntu3.2] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: mdadm (bionic-proposed/main) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.3 => 4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.4] (core)
<ddstreet> vorlon if you have just a quick minute, could you reject the older mdadm uploads for B/E?  I just re-uploaded corrected versions
<vorlon> ddstreet: done
<ddstreet> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mdadm [source] (bionic-proposed) [4.1~rc1-3~ubuntu18.04.4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected mdadm [source] (eoan-proposed) [4.1-2ubuntu3.2]
<vorlon> Broken builddeps:/tmp/autopkgtest.ZdtVZL/1-autopkgtest-satdep.dsc:i386 Depends on debhelper-compat:i386 < none @un H > (= 12)
<vorlon> sigh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: systemd (bionic-proposed/main) [237-3ubuntu10.33 => 237-3ubuntu10.34] (core)
<xnox> vorlon:  arm64 autopkgtest VMs appear to crash in fire
<xnox> vorlon:  so cmake:i386 is similar it has "Depends on cmake:i386:any" in the log
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-17
<vorlon> xnox: I think that's just a weird artifact of apt output and probably not the actual problem.  Anyway, cmake's test deps are a rat's nest, even if it would be cross-testable it's not worth anyone doing that much work to annotate them
<vorlon> so I've badtested that also
<vorlon> and llvm-toolchain-8 also now badtested
 * RAOF sent a long message:  < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/matrix.org/hHkwYCyvjhKvGqYgTppEsgsT >
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: 1) It's a prerequisite for another package (avldrums.lv2) that I have ready to go, but it first requires lv2vst be in the repos. 2) Can fix, oops. 3) That's not a question that has ever been asked of me in the past. Basically, I have had ZERO success with Debian ITPs, and much more successful here.
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF:  All of the packages I have introduced have gone directly to Ubuntu and not to Debian, never even received a response on any Debian ITPs I have introduced.
<RAOF> Eickmeyer: Huh, I'm surprised that no one else has asked whether something's going to Debian. Generally we try and minimise the number of Ubuntu-only packages (and this seems perfectly sensible to have in Debian)
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: Here's the thing: I need avldrums.lv2 to be a replacement for hydrogen if the hydrogen team fails to release their 1.0 (Qt5) version in time for Focal. Hydrogen is part of our install test-case, which will have to be rewritten if hydrogen isn't Qt5, so this has some time urgency.
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: By "our" I mean Ubuntu Studio.
<RAOF> Yeah, I'm not going to block on it not being in Debian!
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: I'm working on getting the copyright fixed now, feel free to reject on that one.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: rejected lv2vst [source] (focal-proposed) [20190930-0ubuntu1]
<RAOF> Also please extend the description to give some idea of who should use it and when :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: I'm actually going to contact the upstream developer of avldrums to see if this is even a prerequisite. I'm just thinking about it considerably, and I'd like to be able to skip this package if I'm being honest.
<RAOF> Heh.
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: I was using the packaging done by the developer of KXStudio as a baseline, and he had it as a build dep, but the description of lv2vst doesn't make sense for that, since avldrums is an lv2 plugin, unless the intention is to repackage avldrums as a vst plugin, which I have no interest in doing.
<RAOF> Then it does indeed seem not-useful.
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: Yep, just confirmed: the KXStudio developer likes to re-wrap LV2 plugins as VST, so it's unnecessary. I'll get avldrums.lv2 headed your way ASAP.
<RAOF> Oh no! I've signed up for more work! :)
<Eickmeyer[m]> RAOF: LOL! Unless someone else beats you, but I don't want it to sit for another month, since that cuts it WAY too close for me to rewrite the test case.
<teward> RAOF: not sure if my devscripts and such is fubar but i ran licensecheck and that one bad license didn't trigger o.O
 * teward headscratches at that one
<teward> just following up on my old emails :P
<teward> RAOF: got a few seconds for a PM to clarify something?
<teward> license definition compatibility related question
<RAOF> Sure
<vorlon> Laney: how do you actually run the testsuite for britney2? .travis.yml seems to only refer to nosetests3, which I can't see is running any tests of the autopkgtest policy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pt2-clone [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pt2-clone [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-extprim [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pt2-clone [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pt2-clone [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pt2-clone [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.02-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-extprim [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-extprim [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-extprim [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-extprim [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0-2] (i386-excludes)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (eoan-proposed/main) [1.1.9-0ubuntu1 => 1.1.9-0ubuntu1.1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: alsa-lib (bionic-proposed/main) [1.1.3-5ubuntu0.2 => 1.1.3-5ubuntu0.3] (core)
<cpaelzer> good morning AAs
<cpaelzer> there is abinary move main->universe for nut-powerman-pdu of src:nut
<cpaelzer> that is expected and intended
<cpaelzer> would be great if one could flop the swithces on that :-)
<cpaelzer> thanks in advance
<cpaelzer> seb128: doko: apw: ^^ (pings for the morning AA crew)
<seb128> cpaelzer, hey, any idea who moved it and why?
<seb128> I will wait a bit for the others to comment in case they know but will fix it in a bit if they don't reply/know
<cpaelzer> yes seb128 we did that, let me summarize
<cpaelzer> for years we had a delta droppign the binary
<cpaelzer> reason is from the times where you could not have unniverse build-deps
<cpaelzer> now we can have those, so we added back (drop delta) the universe build dep
<cpaelzer> that builds the new binary and since src:nut is in main it automatically got added there
<seb128> ah, makes sense
<cpaelzer> so this isn't a surprise, but I need AAs help to get it resolved
<cpaelzer> kanashiro: was doing the upload and xnox was the one who spotted that we can let go of this old part of the delta
<seb128> cpaelzer, done
<cpaelzer> thank you seb128
<seb128> np!
<Laney> vorlon: I just run tests/test_autopkgtest.py directly
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pt2-clone [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pt2-clone [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pt2-clone [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-extprim [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-extprim [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pt2-clone [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-extprim [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-extprim [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pt2-clone [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.02-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-extprim [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0-2]
<LocutusOfBorg> please somebody: missing build on armhf: libsfcgal-dev, libsfcgal1 (removed in debian)
<LocutusOfBorg> htslib on s390x (and reverse-deps) removed in debian
<LocutusOfBorg> autopkgtest for ocfs2-tools/unknown: s390x: Regression (NBS cleanup not built on s390x anymore)
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.0.1-5~build1] (core)
<kanashiro> cpaelzer, seb128 thanks for src:nut
<seb128> kanashiro, np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backport-iwlwifi-dkms [source] (eoan-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted backport-iwlwifi-dkms [source] (bionic-proposed) [7906-0ubuntu4~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: rejected fwupd [source] (bionic-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu2~ubuntu18.04.3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: accepted fwupd [source] (eoan-proposed) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.0.1-5~build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: fwupd (eoan-proposed/main) [1.2.10-1ubuntu4 => 1.2.10-1ubuntu4] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.18.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: llvm-toolchain-8 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:8.0.1-5~build1] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.18.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ldc [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1:1.18.0-2ubuntu1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.18.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1:1.18.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1:8.0.1-5~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ldc [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1:1.18.0-2ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1:8.0.1-5~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted llvm-toolchain-8 [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1:8.0.1-5~build1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: zfs-linux (bionic-proposed/main) [0.7.5-1ubuntu16.7 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.8] (core)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- Unapproved: spl-linux (bionic-proposed/universe) [0.7.5-1ubuntu2 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu2.1] (no packageset)
<vorlon> Laney: ah ok
<xnox> vorlon:  Laney: arm64 autopkgtest VMs fail to start, and autopkgtest fails to ssh into the VM i.e. https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-focal/focal/arm64/c/cmake-extras/20200117_053318_aaef2@/log.gz
<xnox> vorlon:  Laney: can we please bad test cmake-extras:arm64 to let a bunch of things migrate; or can somebody troubleshoot what is happening to the arm64 VMs?
<Laney> the second one
<Laney> that is an all-proposed run which pulled in a new kernel
<Laney> did this happen without that?
<Laney> doesn't look like it
<Laney> so I guess the advice is: don't try with all-proposed or you might get a new kernal and that kernel might not work
<xnox> Laney:  also needs reporting to kernel team i guess.
<xnox> apw:  is linux-5.4 busted on arm64? all autopkgtest VM machines fail to come up, hence any tests triggered by linux-5.4 or linux-meta-5.4 on arm64 report <pkg>/unknown => meaning the VM failed to start.
<xnox> sforshee:  ^
<Laney> I wouldn't normally ping maintainers about their broken stuff, assuming that they check their own results
<Laney> but thanks :-)
<sforshee> xnox: yes, we're working on it
<xnox> apw:  sforshee: note we recently had nasty binutils issues in focal-proposed on arm* thus one may need to rebuild linux-5.4 with latest binutils from focal-proposed to unfuck things. Unless it's not that.
<xnox> sforshee:  cool
<sforshee> xnox: what's the nature of the binutils issues? What we're seeing is an undefined instruction during boot, so certainly could be binutils
<xnox> sforshee:  we've seen SIGIL illegal instruction due to fuck ups in ELF composed by binutils.
<xnox> in userspace binaries.
<xnox> sforshee:  do try simply rebuilding the kernel in focal-proposed, to see if things are "fixed"
<sforshee> xnox: will do, thanks!
<sforshee> xnox: I don't suppose there's a way I can tell it to just rebuild arm64 without uploading a new version, is there?
<xnox> sforshee:  there is not.
<xnox> one can only retry failed/cancelled builds. if it's been built and published, one has to do a new upload.
<sforshee> xnox: that's what I thought, too bad
<xnox> sforshee:  you can do a source copy to a ppa
<xnox> sforshee:  that will be rebuild in that new ppa
<xnox> sforshee:  and then one can test it
<xnox> sforshee:  but one will not be able to put it back into the archive.
<Laney> ya, and disable the arches you don't want in that ppa
<xnox> sforshee:  see ./copy-package script in ubuntu-archive-tools
<sforshee> xnox: yeah I'm familiar with how to do that
<vorlon> Laney: well, running tests/test_autopkgtest.py fails because it seems to be looking for files under data/ that don't exist
<Laney> vorlon: ExcuseBugs?
<Laney> does look like my test fix had a bug due to a last minute change /o\
<vorlon> huh
<vorlon> yeah
<Laney> try pulling
<vorlon> Laney: ta
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-vispy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.6.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-28.30~18.04.1] (kernel)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: debian-astro [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted debian-astro [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-vispy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.6.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [ppc64el] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-hwe [arm64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-28.30~18.04.1]
<OldManWinter> Huh, what happened to wireguard-linux-compat?  It should have been sync'd, Launchpad sees it (https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/wireguard-linux-compat), but I don't see it in any queues here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue
<cjwatson> [New] wireguard-linux-compat_0.0.20191226-1
<cjwatson> No previous publications in Ubuntu
<cjwatson> OK (Y/n)?  y
<cjwatson>  * Trying to add wireguard-linux-compat ...
<cjwatson> wireguard-linux-compat_0.0.20191226-1 is trying to override modified binary wireguard-dkms_0.0.20191219-1ubuntu1.  OK (y/N)?  n
<cjwatson> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/auto-sync/current.log
<cjwatson> OldManWinter: ^- needs somebody to look at it and decide either that it's OK to overwrite that binary package that previously had an "ubuntu" substring in its version to indicate Ubuntu modification, or that it needs to be uploaded manually with the relevant Ubuntu delta added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ruby-github-markup [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.7.0+dfsg-3] (no packageset)
<OldManWinter> cjwatson: Ah, OK.  I did the last wireguard merge, and the tools were split out from the dkms module in prep for inclusion in the kernel.  The delta is dropping autopkgtests and a couple patches.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: wireguard-linux-compat (focal-proposed/primary) [0.0.20191226-1ubuntu1]
<OldManWinter> ...Well this is entirely embarassing, but can someone reject ↑?
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New sync: pyliblo (focal-proposed/primary) [0.10.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyliblo [sync] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ruby-github-markup [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.7.0+dfsg-3]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted wireguard-linux-compat [source] (focal-proposed) [0.0.20191226-1ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyliblo [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [0.10.0-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyliblo [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyliblo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyliblo [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pyliblo [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.10.0-4] (ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyliblo [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyliblo [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyliblo [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyliblo [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pyliblo [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.10.0-4]
<notadeveloper> hi
<notadeveloper> what is the new theme's name?
<notadeveloper> Found it.... It is named Yaru.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed/main) [5.3.0-1010.11~18.04.1] (no packageset)
<RikMills> mate and kubuntu seeds are not updating from bzr again
<RikMills> apw or vorlon? ^
<RikMills> last time it was "lost bzr lock"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: squid-deb-proxy [amd64] (focal-proposed/none) [0.8.15] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sfepy [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sfepy [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sfepy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sfepy [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sfepy [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2019.4-1] (no packageset)
#ubuntu-release 2020-01-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fonts-recommended [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ros-catkin-lint [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.6.5-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-pyknon [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [11.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [11.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-web-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.35-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: pdbg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ipe [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [7.2.13-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spglib [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.09.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.09.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [11.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [11.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ntl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [11.4.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spglib [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-web-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.35-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-web-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.35-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-web-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.35-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.09.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.09.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: rust-web-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.3.35-1.1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: svxlink [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [19.09.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spglib [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spglib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slic3r-prusa [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: spglib [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.14.1-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slic3r-prusa [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: slic3r-prusa [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.1.1+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.91.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.91.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.91.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.91.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: budgie-extras [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.91.0-1] (personal-fossfreedom, ubuntu-budgie)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slic3r-prusa [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slic3r-prusa [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted slic3r-prusa [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.1.1+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sfepy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2019.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sfepy [armhf] (focal-proposed) [2019.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sfepy [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2019.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sfepy [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2019.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sfepy [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2019.4-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fonts-recommended [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ros-catkin-lint [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.6.5-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-web-sys [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.35-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-web-sys [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.3.35-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-pyknon [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-web-sys [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.3.35-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-web-sys [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.3.35-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted rust-web-sys [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.3.35-1.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted budgie-extras [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.91.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted squid-deb-proxy [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.8.15]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [amd64] (focal-proposed) [19.09.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [armhf] (focal-proposed) [19.09.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [s390x] (focal-proposed) [19.09.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [arm64] (focal-proposed) [19.09.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted svxlink [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [19.09.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spglib [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spglib [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spglib [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spglib [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted spglib [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.14.1-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [amd64] (focal-proposed) [7.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [armhf] (focal-proposed) [7.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [s390x] (focal-proposed) [7.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [arm64] (focal-proposed) [11.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [11.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [arm64] (focal-proposed) [7.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [amd64] (focal-proposed) [11.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [s390x] (focal-proposed) [11.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ipe [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [7.2.13-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ntl [armhf] (focal-proposed) [11.4.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted pdbg [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lizardfs [s390x] (focal-proposed/none) [3.12.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lizardfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: lizardfs [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.12.0+dfsg-4] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lizardfs [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lizardfs [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted lizardfs [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.12.0+dfsg-4]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted linux-signed-azure-5.3 [amd64] (bionic-proposed) [5.3.0-1010.11~18.04.1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ifcplusplus [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ifcplusplus [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ifcplusplus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ifcplusplus [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: ifcplusplus [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ifcplusplus [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ifcplusplus [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ifcplusplus [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ifcplusplus [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted ifcplusplus [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0~git20190402.13744d5+dfsg-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: raysession (focal-proposed/primary) [0.8.3-0ubuntu2]
<teward> doko: ummmmmmmm
<teward> would've helped to poke the Studio folks before you pushed your 'removal' through
<teward> 'cause raysession is now needing manual review because it is seen as 'new'
<teward> (more work for me as Studio's sponsor >.>)
<teward> (re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyliblo/+bug/1860191)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1860191 in pyliblo (Ubuntu) "remove pyliblo and raysession, py2removal" [Undecided,Fix released]
<teward> bug wasn't targeted against raysession either so it never threw any "heads ups"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New source: avldrums.lv2 (focal-proposed/primary) [0.4.1-0ubuntu1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-ucm-conf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1.2-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: alsa-topology-conf [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.2.1-2] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-firmware [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcalm [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiatracker [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-peakutils [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3.2+ds-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcalm [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ks [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: python-django-modelcluster [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [5.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-qt [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4rie [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcalm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-firmware [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ks [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-firmware [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4rie [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sentencepiece [amd64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.84-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: bcalm [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [2.2.1-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-qt [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-firmware [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ks [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-qt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4rie [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: gnome-firmware [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [3.34.0-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.2.5+dfsg-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ks [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiatracker [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-qt [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: r-cran-ks [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.11.6-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sentencepiece [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.84-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4rie [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiatracker [s390x] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: sentencepiece [ppc64el] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.1.84-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: fcitx5-qt [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-topology-conf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcalm [amd64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcalm [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-qt [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-qt [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-qt [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-firmware [arm64] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-firmware [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4rie [amd64] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4rie [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted alsa-ucm-conf [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.2.1.2-2]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcalm [s390x] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-qt [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-firmware [armhf] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4rie [arm64] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-django-modelcluster [amd64] (focal-proposed) [5.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiatracker [arm64] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted bcalm [arm64] (focal-proposed) [2.2.1-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-firmware [amd64] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4rie [s390x] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted fcitx5-qt [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.0~git20191111.000427e-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: libm4rie [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [20200115-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted gnome-firmware [s390x] (focal-proposed) [3.34.0-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted python-peakutils [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3.2+ds-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [arm64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ks [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.11.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ks [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.11.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ks [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.11.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sentencepiece [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [0.1.84-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiatracker [amd64] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiatracker [s390x] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ks [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.11.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sentencepiece [s390x] (focal-proposed) [0.1.84-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New binary: tiatracker [armhf] (focal-proposed/universe) [1.3-1] (no packageset)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-freetypeharfbuzz [armhf] (focal-proposed) [0.2.5+dfsg-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted sentencepiece [amd64] (focal-proposed) [0.1.84-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted r-cran-ks [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.11.6-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiatracker [ppc64el] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted libm4rie [armhf] (focal-proposed) [20200115-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiatracker [armhf] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-release- New: accepted tiatracker [arm64] (focal-proposed) [1.3-1]
